# SEPTEMBER friends - a place for support, laughter, and POAS. 66 testers! 8 BFPs!



## n.miller

Welcome to the group for September testing. Newcomers are always welcome. Chat, make new friends, symptom sport, and POAS parties. 


https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a221/fatelesswanderer/imagejpg1_zps1abdda59.jpg

*TESTERS*
n.miller
atleastthree
jumpingo
Bug222
Excited2See
lynny77
KrissyB
momofonegirl
slowloris
babifever
AugustBride6
lolawnek
Domara
Blondie_x
Praying4BB
55comet555
canadabear
bluefish1980
macydarling
echo
smiley4442
KatO79
DandJ
dove830
k4th
Ruz
caringo
manifestmama
hunni12
drjo78
Zombers
deductivemom
sengland
KatieSweet
mrsz24
sil
Beadette
tlc92
Jessie2
Newmrsb
Puppy Power
Perla10022
Dreamer2013
desiwannabmom
cdelmar
Canadianmom4
sppmom
heff1604
NadiaSweety
princess93
AutumnFlower
livelovelust
littlemisscie
Mrs.Impatient
Samantha2139
Cherryb89
Katie_A
LornaMJ
zaycain

*BFPs*
Julesillini8
tlc92
curiosowl
MolGold
nflores77
KTJ0006
Shilo
Natnee

*STALKING (in a good way)*
Edison32
No5

​


----------



## Eidson23

Here for stalking and support! :dust: I feel like September is going to be a good month, my fingers are crossed for all the ladies who will be testing! :hugs:


----------



## atleastthree

We're TTCing early September, so testing around the 29th... so woooohoo, I get to be in this thread :)


----------



## jumpingo

oooh, me me me:dance:

testing around september 5th (if i make it that long:blush:)


----------



## Bug222

me please!! :)


----------



## n.miller

:hi: ladies. 

Edison, please feel free to stalk.

The doc was as happy as I was that AF showed. Metformin and dex will stay. No femara since I'm doing unmonitored cycles. I'm to use temp and OPKs and time things as well as possible while we wait for DH's clomid to start working. FX we have a little bean soon.


----------



## Excited2See

Can I join in for testing/support you ladies. 

I'm only CD9 of a 33-35 cycle. I have no testing plans right now.


----------



## dove830

Stalking for now....hoping for a bfp late this month though! :dust:


----------



## No5

Hi lady's...Ill be a week late Friday.. I tested this morning but got a BFN.. Must be to early still.. I'll test again at the end of this month if AF don't show next week.. I read HCG is at its highest between 8-11wks pregnant.x.


----------



## n.miller

Welcome ladies.

Dove & No5 - hope you get your BFPs


----------



## No5

n.miller said:


> Welcome ladies.
> 
> Dove & No5 - hope you get your BFPs

@miller thanks xx
I hope so too xx 
GL to all xx.


----------



## Lynny77

I'm here as well! Still waiting to O this month and I think it'll be a little ways away still post mc so looks like I'll be in for September:) Thanks for starting the thread n.miller!


----------



## nflores77

Hi Ladies... add me to the testing. I'm CD 4 ... we have been TTC since January. I got pregnant 2nd month trying then had a miscarrige and D&C in April. My cycle after the D&C was crazy long.. I have had two regular cycle's now and this past month was not for us. I started my cycle on Monday. Here we go to trying to pinpoint O day with OPK's which I have never used. 

When do you usually start testing with OPK? 

I ordered Fertilitea this month hope to get that by Monday... and hopefully it's something that helps. 

I should be testing if all goes well and I O when I think I should ... around Sept. 6th - 8th --- that is if I hold out that long ;) 

pregnancy vibes to allllll this month... hoping we see a lot of BFP!!!

-Norma


----------



## n.miller

lynny - :hugs: happy you decided to join us this month. FX for you.

Norma - welcome :hi: I'm never 100% sure what my body is going to do, so although it's usually a bit early, I start OPKs about 3 days after the :witch: leaves.

AFM - cd 3. AF is very light. Mostly shows when I clean up. Should be either barely there or spotting, if not gone by tomorrow. My niece will leave Sunday, so will probably try to start BD that day. My temp is still a bit more elevated than I'm used to at this point in my cycle. 

In other news, DH's job lets them pick new schedules each month. They get ranked on performance. DH is in the top 1/8th. He picked a late schedule again but M-F so we may actually have an entire weekend together if he gets his first choice. FX.


----------



## Bug222

nflores- i usually start at cd10


----------



## KrissyB

Well I get to follow one of these threads from the start this time :) Sign me up for testing in September, sometime around the 8th if FF is accurate. This month marks our half year point TTC, and Sept 15th is my bday - so FXed extra hard for a nice early birthday present for myself.
Good luck to us all this month :dust:


----------



## Bug222

That woukd be a wonderful birthday gift!!! Fxd for you Krissy!


----------



## Julesillini8

Hey guys, I'm a new name around these TTC boards. We just decided to TTC a few days ago! my husband and I are going to try for one cycle ( this current one). I am a ball of nerves about having a third one and how crazy life will be nursing around the clock with two crazy girls, but here goes nothing!
If we do not get pregnant this cycle, I will wait a bit and resume trying in December. Right now we are going for the may due date. My daughters were born n June and July, so I don't want another birthday those months, so I will wait it out a few and try in dec again for a sept due date.
AF is due sept 3 rd for me, so will probably test sept 1st! Hope to get the ball rolling with a bfp!


----------



## Bug222

welcome jules!


----------



## n.miller

Hi Krissy! Welcome Jules!

Ugh... My niece woke up with a cough on Wednesday. We treated with Walmart cough and cold for kids. Last night my throat started to hurt. Woke up still in bad pain. And now I'm achy too. I think I'm being tested, lol. Can I handle being sick and taking care of a child. I will pass! LMAO


----------



## momofonegirl

Testing in september heres hoping for bfp!


----------



## n.miller

Welcome momofonegirl


----------



## n.miller

cd 5 - AF disappeared yesterday. Had to discard today's temp as I'm pretty sure I'm sick and have a fever. And yet, I still have a 7 year old to entertain. I need sleep. :sleep: Told DH this must be a test to see if I'm ready to take care of a child while sick. Granted, if it was our kid, I could trade off with him.


----------



## Julesillini8

Sorry you're not feeling well. I have a head cold at the moment ( congestion, sinus crap) as do my 1 yr old and 3 yr old. Uh! Hope all of us get better soon.
I'm close to you, cycle day 9. Gosh this ttc sucks, just wait for o then wait for AF. It's like there are two tww! Just trying to pass time until we get to O, then more waiting. My little girls keep me busy though...


----------



## n.miller

Thanks Jules. I know what you mean about waiting. Having my niece here has kept me so busy I haven't been able to think about it too much.


----------



## slowloris

Id like to join. Hopefuly ill be able to hold out till af is due! The second of sept. I must not cave and test early!


----------



## Julesillini8

slowloris said:


> Id like to join. Hopefuly ill be able to hold out till af is due! The second of sept. I must not cave and test early!

Ha we are due the same time! ( AF due sept 3 rd) I will prolly test early on sept 1 st though!


----------



## babifever

Hello everyone, I'm new around here as well. Trying to stay in tune and active! Its our 1st Cycle Trying, CD6 and testing September 16 if AF doesn't show. Hoping BFP's for us all.


----------



## n.miller

Welcome slowloris and babifever!


----------



## Bug222

welcome ladies!


----------



## slowloris

Thankyou! Obsessing loads this month already. Not doing temps and having no opks means in just guessing when o having this month!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome to the new ladies over the weekend!

N.Miller - UGH! Hope you feel better soon :hugs: My DD seems to bring home some new plague from day care every month... usually right before my fertile window lol. The one silver lining about the cough is that guaifenesin (cough suppressant) is supposed to be great for CM! :haha:


----------



## n.miller

Woohoo, actually sent DH out this evening for cough suppressant! My cough and congestion gets worse right when the achy feelings go away. Fever, plus new morning wake up times are messing with temp this cycle. Started monitoring cm and opk today. I'm ready to start trying again. I hope DH is. Lol.


----------



## Julesillini8

n.miller said:


> Woohoo, actually sent DH out this evening for cough suppressant! My cough and congestion gets worse right when the achy feelings go away. Fever, plus new morning wake up times are messing with temp this cycle. Started monitoring cm and opk today. I'm ready to start trying again. I hope DH is. Lol.

Alright, good luck! I started my OPks today ( cycle day 11) hope to O in about 3 days ( ish) haha. This is a busy week for me and hubby, hope you all are doing your thing as well, lol! :haha:


----------



## Bug222

I hope you feel better soon n.miller!!


----------



## n.miller

Jules - good luck. FX for you and happy BDing

Bug - thanks. Feeling much better, just lingering cough and I have to sit in quiet meetings all day. Ugh. Cough soup present definitely helping.

AFM- cd 8. Temp still higher than normal at this time, but steady. Gonna try to convince DH to bd tonight.:happydance: practice makes perfect


----------



## Julesillini8

Doesn't cough suppressant help cm when ttc? Bonus!


----------



## n.miller

It does! FX it helps us. Might try pineapple core again this cycle.


----------



## Julesillini8

What! Pineapple core??? What!


----------



## n.miller

There is an enzyme in pineapple known as Bromelain that helps break down proteins that are harmful to implantation which is concentrated in the core of the pineapple. You slice the pineapple into 5 equal pieces and eat one piece each day on 1-5dpo. Don't start early though as the acidity in the pineapple can hurt fertility. The goal is to help the fertilized egg implant.


----------



## Julesillini8

Wow! I can't believe you eat the CORE yikes. thanks for filling me in, never heardof that. Good luck, do you mind eating that??


----------



## jumpingo

may have to check the price of pineapple at the store today:haha:
too early (only at CD14) but i've seen several people on here that swear that's what did it for them.:shrug:


----------



## n.miller

I tried it once, but it was before meds started helping with PCOS, so I want to give it another shot. You eat the whole slice, including core. The core is a bit tougher and slightly dryer, but tastes almost the same. Piece of cake to eat, and I'm terrified of trying new foods.


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller said:


> I tried it once, but it was before meds started helping with PCOS, so I want to give it another shot. You eat the whole slice, including core. The core is a bit tougher and slightly dryer, but tastes almost the same. Piece of cake to eat, and I'm terrified of trying new foods.

i'm in.:thumbup: figure it can't hurt...
gotta get your fruits and veggies anyway, right?:winkwink:


----------



## Julesillini8

Ooh, will have to see those double lines soon!!! :)


----------



## Bug222

i have heard of a lot of people putting the core in the blender to make it a bit easier to eat :)


----------



## babifever

Someone break this pineapple core thang down for me.


----------



## dove830

I'm on day 3 of pineapple core. It's not too bad at all. Just a little woody ;)


----------



## KrissyB

So after 3 months of extremely painful periods and short luteal phases (9 days at the longest) I got an ultrasound done today. Turns out I have a 5 cm "large, complex, ovarian cyst". Which could be a corpus luteal cyst or it could be a complication from endometriosis.
Either way, the only way to shrink it up is to stop my period for a prolonged period of time..... which pregnancy would do quite nicely lol. So my doc gave me prescription for clomid which should hopefully help with the luteal issues and get us pregnant as soon as possible! 
I'm kind of on a roller coaster about all of it because it was a lot of information at once, but I think for the most part I think it's about as good as it could be(with painful periods and short luteal phases, if they had found nothing at all, I might be in a worse position than I am now).

Any other ladies on Clomid with any advice or experiences to share?


----------



## AugustBride6

Looks like I am back in the game. We had a very early MC, chemical, whatever you want to call it, last month. I'm on CD 6. I guess we will see what happens. :shrug:


----------



## n.miller

babifever said:


> Someone break this pineapple core thang down for me.

Babi - Proteins in your uterus hinder implantation. Enzymes known as proteases destroy this proteins. One of those enzymes is called Bromelain and is found in pineapple cores in high concentration.
So, you eat lots of bromelain and it enters your blood stream. It can then help destroy the bad implantation blocking proteins in your uterus, making it easier for the egg to implant.
You take a whole pineapple and cut it into 5 equal slices. Wedges were too hard for me, so I cut it into approximately equal size slices with the core in the center.
The day after O (not O day - but 1dpo) you eat the first piece and continue to eat a piece each day until 5dpo. Pretty easy.



KrissyB said:


> Any other ladies on Clomid with any advice or experiences to share?

I didn't have any reactions at all to Clomid, although it seemed to make my period lighter. FX for you to have a good experience with it.



AugustBride6 said:


> Looks like I am back in the game. We had a very early MC, chemical, whatever you want to call it, last month. I'm on CD 6. I guess we will see what happens. :shrug:

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your loss August. FX for you this month. I added you to the list.

AFM: DH and I had a fight on Monday, so to make it up, he planned a date night last night. He cooked dinner, took me to cold stone for dessert, and then took me home and had us watch our wedding DVD. It was very romantic, and we made up, but sadly, I was dog tired after a long day at work and no BD. Oh well, maybe tonight, although we're going to the president's dinner picnic dinner at my job.


----------



## sma1588

hi ladies 2dpo and crampy still with light red/ pink spotting when i wipe. still early i know just hoping its this mo. testing sept 1 if i can last that long


----------



## slowloris

N miller thanks for the pineapple info, i new ut but not in as much detail. Om gonna try this next month!


----------



## KrissyB

N.Miller - if you don't mind me asking, how many cycles have you been on Clomid for? And did you do it with or without the HCG trigger?


----------



## lolawnek

Hi everyone I'd like to join! Based on CM and FF I o'ed yesterday. Ill be testing September 4 if I can wait that long!


----------



## Domara

AF is due 9/1-9/3 here, I'm currently 1dpo. Add me to the list please!


----------



## Blondie_x

Hi everyone, I'd like to be added to the testers list please! I'm CD10 today, and will be ovulating around the 25th. Will be testing around September 8th.


----------



## KTJ006

Hi ladies!! I plan to test on the 3rd...no earlier I hope as that's when AF is due! 

I hope everyone is feeling better - being sick during the summer is no fun!

I start a new job Monday and am super nervous - hoping that takes my mind off this stuff for a while! I am not a fan of change! We are at the beach now and I have a day to unpack and tackle the laundry before it's back to the real world - yuck!


----------



## jumpingo

welcome to all the new folks!

pineapple in the fridge!
my temps look like they are heading towards showing O..
would have liked to get a couple more days in before that, but hopefully still have a chance:dohh: only takes once, right?:winkwink:


----------



## Lynny77

Krissy glad they found a why and have a plan! Hopefully the clomid works for you!

KT good luck at the new job!

And good luck to the pineapple core eaters lol. 

I was away for work the past couple days and of course positive opk yesterday. We haven't bd'd in a week. Now just patiently waiting for hubby to get home. I feel as though I'm out already! It'd be a miracle if we were to catch it. That eggie is probably leaving as we speak.


----------



## nflores77

Welcome all the new ladies... 

I'm on CD11 and still spotting. I should have stopped spotting by CD7. Hope the tea isn't screwing with my cycle. I will do an OPK tomorrow.


----------



## Excited2See

KrissyB said:


> So after 3 months of extremely painful periods and short luteal phases (9 days at the longest) I got an ultrasound done today. Turns out I have a 5 cm "large, complex, ovarian cyst". Which could be a corpus luteal cyst or it could be a complication from endometriosis.
> Either way, the only way to shrink it up is to stop my period for a prolonged period of time..... which pregnancy would do quite nicely lol. So my doc gave me prescription for clomid which should hopefully help with the luteal issues and get us pregnant as soon as possible!
> I'm kind of on a roller coaster about all of it because it was a lot of information at once, but I think for the most part I think it's about as good as it could be(with painful periods and short luteal phases, if they had found nothing at all, I might be in a worse position than I am now).
> 
> Any other ladies on Clomid with any advice or experiences to share?

Does your doctor monitor you? I know RE's are great with monitoring, but OB's not so much. Clomid can thin your lining and make it hard to get pregnant later. I mean monitoring like CD3 bloodword, 7 dpo bloodwork and ultrasound stuff like that.

Clomid is a very dangerous drug and I hate to be the Debbie Downer but I hope you're being monitored especially with that cyst that you have.:hugs:


----------



## Excited2See

AugustBride6 said:


> Looks like I am back in the game. We had a very early MC, chemical, whatever you want to call it, last month. I'm on CD 6. I guess we will see what happens. :shrug:

I'm very sorry for your loss. A loss is a loss. :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Excited - I think I'm kind of right in the middle of what you described. I'm starting with the lowest dose of Clomid, with a blood test on CD21, and an another ultrasound at some point during the month (for the cyst). I'm not getting the trigger so it's not as aggressive with blood/ultrasounds as an RE would be, but it seems like a good (and less expensive) starting point. Good to know the differences with an RE though - so I'll be sure to escalate to a new doc if this doesn't take right away.


----------



## n.miller

Welcome to our 4 newcomers. I've added add you ladies to the list.



KrissyB said:


> N.Miller - if you don't mind me asking, how many cycles have you been on Clomid for? And did you do it with or without the HCG trigger?

Krissy - I did it for 3 cycles under my OB without the HCG trigger in order to ovulate with no monitor. I then did femara for 1 cycle with a tiny bit of monitoring under my RE, again no trigger. Both meds were to help me O. My metformin and dexamethasone finally have me Oing on my own.



Lynny77 said:


> I feel as though I'm out already! It'd be a miracle if we were to catch it. That eggie is probably leaving as we speak.

Lynny - sorry to hear that. Will probably be in the same boat sorta.

FF is predicting O in about a week. Well, yesterday DH discovers horrible rash on his backside and crotch. Go to the doc today and find out it's fungal and could cause me to get a yeast infection if we were to BD before it clears up. I feel so bad for him cause he's in pain, but I'm terrified and devastated that we may miss our fertile window. I just want to start sobbing.:nope:


----------



## Praying4BB

Hi ladies, 
Newbie here too, needing some friends and support! My TWW just officially started... DH just left for a week long out of town business trip, so no more BD this cycle :/ This is our 2nd month officially TTC and first month using FF to chart... lots of emotions with that, especially last night with him leaving and no confirmed o yet. Plan to test September 4th and just praying our timing was good enough! 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## jumpingo

Praying4BB said:


> Hi ladies,
> Newbie here too, needing some friends and support! My TWW just officially started... DH just left for a week long out of town business trip, so no more BD this cycle :/ This is our 2nd month officially TTC and first month using FF to chart... lots of emotions with that, especially last night with him leaving and no confirmed o yet. Plan to test September 4th and just praying our timing was good enough!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

welcome!:wave:

looked at your chart and FF has cross hairs at CD17 and you got in lots of BD before and around then, so shouldn't have any reason to worry, right?:shrug:

edited to add: oh, i didn't see the positive OPKs from the last couple days...next couple days' temps will help tell, i think!:thumbup: fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lolawnek

Temps going up this morning wish could fast forward these next two weeks praying for everyone!


----------



## 55comet555

You can add me to this. AF showed this morning :/


----------



## Praying4BB

Thanks Jumpingo! Yeah, I was a little surprised to see the positive OPK CD 15. My cycles since coming off BCP are usually right around 35 days, and that did seem early so I kept testing. And then more positive OPKs! Ahhg!


----------



## jumpingo

yeah, i don't use OPKs because i think they might actually make me go insane (instead of just my "normal" amount of crazy:haha:)

off to bed, anxious about my temp in the morning...don't even know what i want it to be, just nervous in general:shy:


----------



## Excited2See

KrissyB said:


> Excited - I think I'm kind of right in the middle of what you described. I'm starting with the lowest dose of Clomid, with a blood test on CD21, and an another ultrasound at some point during the month (for the cyst). I'm not getting the trigger so it's not as aggressive with blood/ultrasounds as an RE would be, but it seems like a good (and less expensive) starting point. Good to know the differences with an RE though - so I'll be sure to escalate to a new doc if this doesn't take right away.

Please be your own advocate and don't go unmonitored.:hugs: Yes, I wouldn't recommend doing it under an OB but your OB seem to be doing an RE's job.



Praying4BB said:


> Hi ladies,
> Newbie here too, needing some friends and support! My TWW just officially started... DH just left for a week long out of town business trip, so no more BD this cycle :/ This is our 2nd month officially TTC and first month using FF to chart... lots of emotions with that, especially last night with him leaving and no confirmed o yet. Plan to test September 4th and just praying our timing was good enough!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

I hope it was too but think about the fun you can have :sex: Don't stress yourself out (easier said than done) especially with things you cannot control. 


55comet555 said:


> You can add me to this. AF showed this morning :/

Sorry about CD1


Praying4BB said:


> Thanks Jumpingo! Yeah, I was a little surprised to see the positive OPK CD 15. My cycles since coming off BCP are usually right around 35 days, and that did seem early so I kept testing. And then more positive OPKs! Ahhg!

You can have many days within a cycle of positive OPK's. This is why temping is so important. The day after your last OPK is usually when you ovulate. OPK's tells you that you're gearing up to ovulate within the next 12-48 hours. 
Post some of your OPK's let see if they were all positive or close.


jumpingo said:


> yeah, i don't use OPKs because i think they might actually make me go insane (instead of just my "normal" amount of crazy:haha:)
> LOL-
> off to bed, anxious about my temp in the morning...don't even know what i want it to be, just nervous in general:shy:

Don't be anxious :hugs:


----------



## Lynny77

It's the worst when for whatever reason you can't get good bd's in during your fertile period! I o'd yesterday and we got a bd in last night but I think we were too late. Booo! At least I won't be a basket case this 2ww.


----------



## jumpingo

welp, got cross hairs. RIGHT where i didn't want them.:growlmad:

FF says our timing was "Good" but morning of O day and evening of O+1 doesn't seem "good" to me.:nope: guess just hope AF gets here soon (while in the back of my mind also hoping if i give up hope that i'll get a BFP surprise in 2 week:wacko:)

also still think FF may move them. or maybe that's just me getting hopeful again?:roll:


----------



## KrissyB

Ugh. This month is feeling so slow and draggy.... Now that I know it's basically just going to be a bust without some help from Clomid or something else, I just want it to be next month already!! I know some women still have success even with short LPs, but I am tired of wasting time and energy on the long shot!


----------



## Praying4BB

jumpingo said:


> welp, got cross hairs. RIGHT where i didn't want them.:growlmad:
> 
> FF says our timing was "Good" but morning of O day and evening of O+1 doesn't seem "good" to me.:nope: guess just hope AF gets here soon (while in the back of my mind also hoping if i give up hope that i'll get a BFP surprise in 2 week:wacko:)
> 
> also still think FF may move them. or maybe that's just me getting hopeful again?:roll:

Awww! Good is better than low and who knows, but let's hope for that- move that crosshairs! Move that crosshairs! :happydance:

Now I'm a little nervous about that temp tomorrow. Can't really count on today's at all since I only slept about 4 hours on and off last night and had to temp later than usual. :shrug: let's go "clear and sustained shift"!!!


----------



## Bug222

welcome new ladies! 

Day 3 of AF for me.. heaviest it has been in a long time.. i think my body knew we were going camping tomorrow - evil evil evil!


----------



## n.miller

I think I got all the new ladies. If you're not on the first page list, please let me know. 

AFM - ugh. I was so hopeful this could be our month. Now I'm just depressed. We haven't BDed at all this cycle. He'll, I don't think we've really BDed since we got back from vacay last month. And now we're being stopped from trying by a fungus! :cry: I guess we're not out till we're out, but I feel like giving up this month.

I found a pandora bracelet I want to make with charms that mean faith, trust, and patience. Everything I need right now. I told DH I was gonna get it if I make my sales goals this month.


----------



## KTJ006

Ladies...teach me the world of OPKs, temps and crosshairs!! I've been using the CBFM but am curious about this other method!

Will September get here already?!


----------



## n.miller

KTJ006 said:


> Ladies...teach me the world of OPKs, temps and crosshairs!! I've been using the CBFM but am curious about this other method!
> 
> Will September get here already?!


I start OPKs a few days after AF goes away because I still don't know what is regular for me. Many people on here go with the cheap ones, but I like digital because I suck at reading the cheapies. Per my RE, I need to BD every day for 3 days starting the day I get the +opk. +opk tells you when the surge of LH that triggers O occurs.

Temping is easy for the most part. I use it to confirm O. Your temp has to spike above your cover line. It may dip slightly after O, but FX it doesn't plummet as that's a sign of AF coming.

As for crosshairs, I've only gotten them once, so I'm not so sure about understanding them myself.


----------



## No5

Hi lady's I tested abit early (Tuesday) and got a very very faint positive on an Asda test..So I waited and got some clear blue digital tests last night.. And tested this afternoon (tmi darkish wee) and it said pregnant 2-3 so going by my last AF I'm about 6wks..
Good luck all xxx.


----------



## n.miller

Congrats No5


----------



## No5

Thank you..x.


----------



## Lynny77

Congrats No. 5!

Do you ladies think I have any chance with only bd'ing on the day after a positive opk? I'm 2dpo today. Not sure if I should have any hope at all this cycle!


----------



## KrissyB

KTJ006 said:


> Ladies...teach me the world of OPKs, temps and crosshairs!! I've been using the CBFM but am curious about this other method!
> 
> Will September get here already?!

What does CBFM mean? And I agree - come on September!!

A great site for picking up a lot of info on OPKs, temps, and just your cycle in general is fertility friend. They've got like 20 little lessons they send out via email once a day to teach you everything. And it's a good site to track all of your own data on - but really I would have loved it for the lessons alone!


----------



## n.miller

Lynny77 said:


> Congrats No. 5!
> 
> Do you ladies think I have any chance with only bd'ing on the day after a positive opk? I'm 2dpo today. Not sure if I should have any hope at all this cycle!


I know how much it hurts to get your hopes up only for them to be dashed, so I definitely don't see the harm in preparing yourself for a BFN. However, that said, it only takes 1 :spermy: at the right time (and 1 dpo is reasonably good timing) to make a :bfp:. So if you go in knowing its not incredibly likely, your heart may not get crushed as much, and you may also get a nice pleasant surprise.


AFM - I am practically doing a happy dance. :happydance: DH's doctor added a cream to his pill regiment for the fungal rash, and it's already started fading! Right on time because although my temp is all over the place this month, it is showing signs of heading up, and FF suspects I'll enter my fertile period by Monday. So, FX its completely, if no mostly gone by Monday so we can start EOD. Then when I get my +OPK we'll do it every day starting the day after. I want this month to be it so badly. It would mean absolutely no need for Maternity leave for me. May baby means if I need to miss the last week or so of school, I have 3 weeks paid sick time saved up and then I don't have to be back till Aug 1st.


----------



## curiousowl

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join you. I see some familiar faces from the last few threads. I'm 3dpo today and just hoping for a better result than last cycle when (if I even actually O'd, still not convinced) I had super short LP. The cycle before that was my chemical. No testing plans yet, just want to get past 10dpo and go from there! Though FF has informed me if I get a BFP I will be due on my birthday, lol. I've had sore nipples since O day but I'll take that over the cramps I had for 2 weeks until O. Also, not thrilled with our timing- OPKs went from 0 to 60 overnight but can't do anything about it now.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lynny77

Krissy CBFM is the clearblue fertility monitor. I have one and I love it. I didn't use it this cycle since I had no idea when I would O but I will next cycle. 

N.Miller that's great about your hubby! Hopefully he'll feel much better right in time for O. And thanks so much for the reassurance. If not this cycle we'll be in Hawaii next month right around my fertilt window which will be fun!

Hi Curiousowl! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## KTJ006

KrissyB said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies...teach me the world of OPKs, temps and crosshairs!! I've been using the CBFM but am curious about this other method!
> 
> Will September get here already?!
> 
> What does CBFM mean? And I agree - come on September!!
> 
> A great site for picking up a lot of info on OPKs, temps, and just your cycle in general is fertility friend. They've got like 20 little lessons they send out via email once a day to teach you everything. And it's a good site to track all of your own data on - but really I would have loved it for the lessons alone!Click to expand...

Yes, CBFM is clearblue fertility monitor. Absolutely love it! It tells you when your fertile days are all by POAS first thing in the AM. I got pregnant after the first cycle using it! We invested in it because I had absolutely no clue what my cycle would be like after we had a miscarriage. It really takes the guessing and over analyzing out of things because it does the work for you


----------



## n.miller

Welcome curiosowl


----------



## sma1588

well my cervix is still pretty high up soft and closed. i do have some thicker more goopy like cm and ive been crampy with sore breast . i have been more tired as well as waking up with cotton mouth just like how i did with my daughter.i havnt stayed this crampy with sharp pains in awhile


----------



## sma1588

KT were on the same cycle days lol


----------



## n.miller

Ok, so no EOD for me. +OPK this afternoon. Three day BD marathon starts tomorrow. And probably pineappling it in a couple of days. FX. I just want to see a :bfp: soon.


----------



## curiousowl

Good luck!


----------



## Praying4BB

curiousowl said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join you. I see some familiar faces from the last few threads. I'm 3dpo today and just hoping for a better result than last cycle when (if I even actually O'd, still not convinced) I had super short LP. The cycle before that was my chemical. No testing plans yet, just want to get past 10dpo and go from there! Though FF has informed me if I get a BFP I will be due on my birthday, lol. I've had sore nipples since O day but I'll take that over the cramps I had for 2 weeks until O. Also, not thrilled with our timing- OPKs went from 0 to 60 overnight but can't do anything about it now.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Welcome curiousowl and good luck! Good to hear from someone else who has cramping lasting several days before ovulation. I have been on BCP for about 10 years, got off around 5 months ago, and the last two cycles I've had days of cramping around O time. I figured it is just my body adjusting to hormones again. My cramps this cycle lasted for 4 days, not really painful, more just dull, accompanied by bloating, with a few sharp twinges which I was hoping was actual ovulation. Not really so sure looking at my temps. But I do have sore nipples too, so hopefully that means I did O!


----------



## Julesillini8

Get that pineapple sliced girl! :)


----------



## KTJ006

sma1588 said:


> KT were on the same cycle days lol

When are you testing *SMA1588*??!!!


----------



## KTJ006

Julesillini8 said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new name around these TTC boards. We just decided to TTC a few days ago! my husband and I are going to try for one cycle ( this current one). I am a ball of nerves about having a third one and how crazy life will be nursing around the clock with two crazy girls, but here goes nothing!
> If we do not get pregnant this cycle, I will wait a bit and resume trying in December. Right now we are going for the may due date. My daughters were born n June and July, so I don't want another birthday those months, so I will wait it out a few and try in dec again for a sept due date.
> AF is due sept 3 rd for me, so will probably test sept 1st! Hope to get the ball rolling with a bfp!

*Jules *are you nervous about having 3 kids?! It seems like the jump from one to two kids is so easy. Making that jump from 2 to 3 seems so much harder!


----------



## Julesillini8

Kt- yes! I KNOW life will be chaotic and hectic with three. And expensive! Me and my husband were on the fence about having a third.... One week he would want to and I wouldn't, then the next week I would want another and he wouldn't. We let time pass and decided we would go for it. No one ever regrets having a child, but I do think I would regret not having One more little soul in our family down the line if we didn't at least try.... But yes, three little ones will be exhausting. The age gap between my girls is 23 months, and if I get pregnant this cycle,it would be another 23 month age gap. When the baby would be born, my little ones would still be 1 and 3 yrs old! Wish me luck girl!


----------



## curiousowl

Praying4BB said:


> Welcome curiousowl and good luck! Good to hear from someone else who has cramping lasting several days before ovulation. I have been on BCP for about 10 years, got off around 5 months ago, and the last two cycles I've had days of cramping around O time. I figured it is just my body adjusting to hormones again. My cramps this cycle lasted for 4 days, not really painful, more just dull, accompanied by bloating, with a few sharp twinges which I was hoping was actual ovulation. Not really so sure looking at my temps. But I do have sore nipples too, so hopefully that means I did O!


This sounds super familiar! That was my cramps too, except they were for a couple weeks since I had a hormone surge where my body geared up to O but didn't. I had twinges on a bunch of random days too. So glad they're gone! My nipples have gone back to normal so I guess it was directly related to O. Just enjoying no annoying symptoms and having a break from peeing on things :haha:


----------



## MolGold

Hi, I O'ed yesterday, I think. And I hope my BD schedule was sufficient :D AF due 5th Sep.. May I join you ladies?


----------



## Blondie_x

Welcome to the new people in this thread!

My temp is up this morning so I assume I'm now 1dpo - just need my temps to stay elevated the next few days to confirm. I'm feeling good about this cycle so FX 

Molgold - looks like you ovulated the same day as me, and also my af is due the same day as you.

Good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## KrissyB

N.Miller - how come you wait until the day after +OPK to start your marathon? Just curious


----------



## n.miller

MolGold said:


> Hi, I O'ed yesterday, I think. And I hope my BD schedule was sufficient :D AF due 5th Sep.. May I join you ladies?

Of course you can! Welcome. I will add you tomorrow.



KrissyB said:


> N.Miller - how come you wait until the day after +OPK to start your marathon? Just curious

Opk signals LH surge, not actual O. LH surge occurs 24-48 hrs before, more often it's toward 48. And RE said so. Lol


----------



## KrissyB

N.Miller - I knew about the LH surge, but I thought usually a + meant at least you were in your fertile window since the spermies can live up to 3 days.... but maybe the key word is "up to" 3 days, so there's a chance you're wasting some quality there. I would definitely go with what your RE said if I were you - I'm just wondering if I should emulate it too lol.


----------



## Lynny77

I'm praying your RE is right n.miller then I have a shot this month lol. 

Nothing to report here. 4 dpo. Was sick last night but I think it was something I ate. Just chugging along and glad to be in the 2ww!


----------



## Bug222

congrats No5

Af has just left... a few more days then I can crack open the bag of OPKs lol


----------



## canadabear

Hi ladies!! Cd1 here.. Last night DH said if AF came he wanted to wait until after Christmas to start TTC again.. But today he said let's just ntnp and see what happens. So I decided to join you all! Plus I was missing everyone!
With my long cycles I am always left behind. :haha: :dust:


----------



## lolawnek

Had thought I o'ed last week based on CM but based on temps and some cramping possible yesterday? Was going to test on the 1st but will try to wait until the 6 now if AF holds off that long!

Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## lolawnek

This may be a dumb question but does having the air conditioner on/off effect your temps at all?


----------



## MolGold

lolawnek said:


> This may be a dumb question but does having the air conditioner on/off effect your temps at all?

Yes! basically you should temp every day at the same time and with the same environmental conditions. Chill or hot air can mess up your temps - even when you have fever.


----------



## slowloris

I have failed on waiting until sept to test, ive used all three cheap tests i had already. Whoops :) nothing on them yet, only 8dpo today. And now no more tests until Friday.


----------



## n.miller

MolGold - You have officially been added.

canadabear - we missed you too!

AFM - I'm hoping RE was right, or we're out because DH's rash prevented anything from the point of AF leaving until last night. But of course, I couldn't temp yesterday because I had to wake up earlier. And today temp went down. I'm terrified my body is going back to its normal "I don't feel like doing what I'm supposed to do" phase. 

And I had the most bizarre, horrifying dream ever! I'm desperately TTC and MY GRANDMOTHER is having a baby. Really! And my mind still couldn't tell it was fiction. :nope:


----------



## lolawnek

Molgold thank you! Sometimes we have it on high other nights not at all we sleep right next to it. That explains the weird temps!


----------



## canadabear

Feels strange not to have a testing day in sight :wacko: not sure how I am going to do with ntnp bit will give it a go. Was thinking of starting vitex as well.. Have you looked into it at all N.Miller?


----------



## Domara

I'm currently 6 DPO (pos OPK on 8/20). My temps have stayed up so far. Not much for symptoms. Was crampy the few days after ovulation. Have had creamy/sticky cm since then too. Feeling anxious everyday!! AF is due 9/3-9/5.


----------



## n.miller

:cry: I'm freaking out here guys. Temp went down this morning an cm went back to creamy. So either I missed it or despite LH surge, I won't O. Idk what to think or do. I just want my body to work.:cry:


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller
i was looking at your chart (yesterday, i think?) and comparing to last month...put all those discarded temps back in and you are running the almost exact same pattern as last month. up around CD8, down around CD11, tiny up then back down around CD14/15. even the up and down during AF follows a similar pattern. lookin' good, no?!:thumbup: i mean, even if we don't O when we want to, at least having a consistent pattern makes knowing when O will happen easier. hang in there! i would bet money your temps will go up in the next couple days and then O around (give or take a couple days) the same time as last month. how much are we betting??:winkwink:


----------



## KrissyB

Canada - I'm on Vitex. I'm not the poster child for much of anything because I have a large, complex ovarian cyst, and probably endo. But I can tell you after one month on it, I O'ed a few days earlier (but it didn't extend my LP so I'm not sure that counts), and I think I had less PMS symptoms. I'm only on my second month now, and it says it doesn't reach full efficacy until three months.
What's making you think about taking it?


----------



## KatO79

Felt some slight cramping today and checked my cervix and sure enough, there was some fresh blood so AF will be here tomorrow, right on time:dohh: So here I am! I'm thinking tomorrow will be CD1 for me and I'll O around the 8th and test maybe around the 22nd or 23rd.

I'm thinking we can't do this naturally. I've told DH to stop trying and take it easy until we get our referral in the end of September or start of October because there's clearly something wrong when even a relaxing vacation hasn't given us our BFP:nope: Our GP told us we could come in for the bloodwork so that we have been through a lot of the tests the clinic will want. My Pap smear, by the way, showed no signs of abnormal cells or chlamydia so that's ok.

I'm just hoping it really is possible for me to get pregnant and we don't find out we have a serious problem:wacko:


----------



## n.miller

Thanks jumpingo. I think what's throwing me into worry mode was the positive opk. Maybe my LH surge just lasts longer. FX i have a 72 hr time between first hits of surge and O. I didn't opk last month. Next cycle I'm setting a quiet alarm for 6am every day so even days where I can sleep in, I can do a temp and go back to sleep. That way it's more consistent.


----------



## curiousowl

n.miller, I agree with jump! I think you're still going to O. You can also have a LH surge and a + OPK but not O and then O later in your cycle. CD15 is waaay too early to be counting yourself out :)


----------



## n.miller

Thanks guys. I think I'm just having a really bad day. That freaky dream did not help.


----------



## Julesillini8

Hope to cheer you up n miller
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 78.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KatO79

Well AF really did come today so CD1 for me today:( I'm feeling really bad, cramping bad and can't seem to find my painkillers. Also feeling a bit sick, don't know what's up with that:nope:


----------



## bluefish1980

CD 2 over here, so can I join you ladies again :)

I won't be testing to the end of Sept though, possibly even early October as my cycle lengths are approx. 35 day :( Feels like a lifetime away!


----------



## curiousowl

Feeling nervous today! Last cycle I started spotting at 7dpo and AF started at 8dpo. I really need this one to go better!


----------



## Julesillini8

Hey curious owl, I am 6 dpo :)


----------



## curiousowl

Yay, cycle buddies :) Good luck!


----------



## Julesillini8

Thanks girl! Right back at ya :) im not having high hopes for some reason, I've been stressed with our stupid health insurance change and trying to find all new ( crappy ) doctors. I always thinks stress ruins chance of pregnancy..... And this is just the only cycle we are trying for right now... We will see.
Hope we both have luck testing!


----------



## KrissyB

Good morning ladies!

CD15 for me, and still no positive OPK :shrug: I assume this month is going to be like the past 3, with an O around CD19 and an 8 day LP, give or take a day if the Vitex does anything. Well, next cycle I'm on to Clomid, so just a few more weeks to muddle through before things get exciting!

BTW - this is insanely early since it's not even September yet :haha: but any chance I can make the October thread? I'll be out for September in the first week, and I am (no doubt foolishly) excited about the next cycle


----------



## n.miller

Thanks everyone for the positive words and encouragement. I needed it yesterday. I am just horribly paranoid that things will go back to how they were before my PCOS diagnosis. I'm hoping we conceive in the next couple of months, but I'm more relaxed when I know that things on my end are starting to get better. So I'm just frightened of them going back, I guess.

I met my co-workers kid for the first time the other day. This is the one who conceived when DH and I first started last year. That was hard.

Temp did show it's first sign of heading back up. I'm happy that on reading FF closer, despite +opk it has not declared an O day yet for me. We'll do one more day of BD in a row, then take thursday off, but prob go again Friday. Just incase. And cause I need DH to remember that BD should be fun and not a chore.


bluefish - you may absolutely join. I've added you to the list.

KrissyB - October is all yours if you want it.


----------



## macydarling

Hi everyone! Im in this weird limbo between the August/Sept thread. My AF is due in Monday but I got positive OPKs CD 18, 19 and 20. Since this is my first cycle using OPKs I have no idea if that is my normal O time or not. So since AF's due day will only put me at roughly 9DPO (counting from 2 days after first pos OPK) it looks like I will be testing 9/1. Unless AF comes of course!

Would it be ok if I join you? :flower:


----------



## echo

Hello, ladies! May I join you? 

I haven't been ttc for the past 6 months, but I am back at it. I am 2 dpo, and plan to test 9/6, with af due 9/8. 

I only recently started having regular cycles since losing 25 pounds. 30-31 days, which is SO WEIRD for me. My cycles used to be all over the map. I saw an OB, though, who said lose weight and keep trying. So here I am.

Good luck testers and congrats to the BFP stalkers!


----------



## canadabear

KrissyB said:


> Canada - I'm on Vitex. I'm not the poster child for much of anything because I have a large, complex ovarian cyst, and probably endo. But I can tell you after one month on it, I O'ed a few days earlier (but it didn't extend my LP so I'm not sure that counts), and I think I had less PMS symptoms. I'm only on my second month now, and it says it doesn't reach full efficacy until three months.
> What's making you think about taking it?

Thanks for the info. I have luteal phase of 11 days. Which is the lower end of normal so would like to extend it if possible. Want to do the natural methods and thought to start now as you said takes approx. 3 months to reach full efficiency? What do you think?


----------



## smiley4442

Can I be added to september. Af is due tomorrow and all my tests are negative so I'm pretty sure I'm out.


----------



## n.miller

macy & smiley - glad you're here, but still wish you wouldn't have had to join us this month. 

Echo - welcome



While on femara/clomid, I looked like I would have 15+ day LPs, but last cycle, which was a completely natural cycle, gave me a 12 day LP. I had no idea I should even be concerned with how long my LP was, and now I need to research. LOL.


----------



## KrissyB

Canada - I think you sound like you could definitely benefit! Even while you're ntnp :) From what I've read (and some of my own experience) I think Vitex is ideal for people who are on the low end of normal, and a lot of ladies do have luck even in the first month! I think if there's bigger underlying problems (like in my case) it's just not as useful. I think one of the B vitamins is also supposed to help with LPs... I want to say B6?

N.Miller - 12 and 15+ days are all good! Most people don't have to worry about their LP length too much I think. Anything over 10 is normal :) And there are definitely success stories of people who had <10 days and still ended up with :bfp:s anyway.


----------



## echo

Yes, B vitamins help with LP. That's what I have heard, too.


----------



## momofonegirl

Positive opk today whoo hoo!!


----------



## KatO79

echo said:


> Yes, B vitamins help with LP. That's what I have heard, too.

That's what I've heard as well. I think a LP above or at 10 days is considered fine while below that you might have extra difficulties getting pregnant as your lining doesn't have enough time to build up and makes implantation much harder for the egg. 

Mine seems to be 12 or 13 days every month so no problems there I would think.

Ummm.... I haven't been added to the September list or am I missing something?


----------



## n.miller

Sorry Kat! I must have missed you! Adding your right now. 


Good to know my LP is normal. Thanks everyone. This is why I come here! Everyone is always there for everyone else.


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh, I've been having mild cramping for the past few hours! :af:


----------



## DandJ

FF said I should test 9/1 so put me down puh-lease! I will be testing at 11dpo which is this Friday... wishing for good news!


----------



## slowloris

Is there any risk of lp being too long? Mine is about 15 days. But i had a one off at 17 days. Not fully sure if i got o day wrong though!


----------



## curiousowl

Alright, cramping has mostly stopped and thus far no spotting. I'm starting to get the teensiest bit excited about this cycle :)

loris- It shouldn't be a problem. Just frustrating for testing purposes! Are you temping? That would help you know the exact date.


----------



## Lynny77

I'm 6dpo today as well! Absolutely no symptoms yet. Not even moody! That'll come I'm sure!

Curious hopefully this is your cycle!

Krissy- I chuckled at your wanting to start the October thread. I'm with you! I think I'll have a better shot next cycle:)

Slowloris I don't think a long lp is a problem- gives more time for a bean to snuggle in there. 

N.miller hopefully you get your cross hairs soon. I'm sure you're on your way to a bfp soon!


----------



## echo

15 day LP is normal! I know people with 17/18 day LP's.


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling said:


> Hi everyone! Im in this weird limbo between the August/Sept thread. My AF is due in Monday but I got positive OPKs CD 18, 19 and 20. Since this is my first cycle using OPKs I have no idea if that is my normal O time or not. So since AF's due day will only put me at roughly 9DPO (counting from 2 days after first pos OPK) it looks like I will be testing 9/1. Unless AF comes of course!
> 
> Would it be ok if I join you? :flower:




DandJ said:


> FF said I should test 9/1 so put me down puh-lease! I will be testing at 11dpo which is this Friday... wishing for good news!

party this weekend and/or on the 1st!:winkwink:

i might have to test on sunday afternoon/evening because we are having an overnight guest and that might make for a really awkward monday morning...with HPTs laying around and only one bathroom:haha:

my temps are staying higher, in general, than last month, so trying not to get too hopeful, all the while really getting hopeful:wacko:

8DPO and been having some weird cramps on my left side, like a runner's cramp, for the last 2 days.:shrug: 

i also finally found some motivation to do all the housework i've been too sore (soccer) or lazy to do for the last 3 days:laundry::dishes::haha:


----------



## Bug222

KrissyB said:


> Canada - I think you sound like you could definitely benefit! Even while you're ntnp :) From what I've read (and some of my own experience) I think Vitex is ideal for people who are on the low end of normal, and a lot of ladies do have luck even in the first month! I think if there's bigger underlying problems (like in my case) it's just not as useful. I think one of the B vitamins is also supposed to help with LPs... I want to say B6?
> 
> N.Miller - 12 and 15+ days are all good! Most people don't have to worry about their LP length too much I think. Anything over 10 is normal :) And there are definitely success stories of people who had <10 days and still ended up with :bfp:s anyway.

yep b vitamins help to lengthen LP- I went from a LP of about 9-10 days when I started to TTC (the first time)- taking a b- complex my lp is now usually 11ish days .. not a huge increase but enough to have a chance for a bean to stick

Krissy- go for it with the Oct- I have had this strange feeling for a while that Oct will be my lucky month


----------



## dove830

Can you please change me from stalking to Testing on September 24th?? AF just got me :(


----------



## slowloris

Sounds promising jumpingo. 
thanks all, just wasn't sure. I don't temp at the moment just use opks and body signals. 

today is 10dpo, and my nipples are sore! Never get this. Also had a tiny amount of brown cm. Feeling hopeful. Gonna test again tomorrow i cant wait till september!!


----------



## k4th

Can I join you ladies? 

I've just started my tww - I'm 1dpo & will be testing on September 8th (also my birthday!! Hoping for a birthday :bfp: !!)

I've been using b vitamins to extend my lp. It was 9 days in February & is closer to 11 days now. I'm also on clomid though so that might impact???

Good luck September testers!!!! :dust:


----------



## KatO79

k4th said:


> Can I join you ladies?
> 
> I've just started my tww - I'm 1dpo & will be testing on September 8th (also my birthday!! Hoping for a birthday :bfp: !!)
> 
> I've been using b vitamins to extend my lp. It was 9 days in February & is closer to 11 days now. I'm also on clomid though so that might impact???
> 
> Good luck September testers!!!! :dust:


Hi k4th:hi:

Good luck, hope you get your birthday :bfp: :dust: 

I'll be Oing the 8th of September:happydance:


----------



## macydarling

I am getting so anxious for this week to end! Come ON Monday so I can start POAS! Lol.


----------



## bluefish1980

DH asked me when I'm fertile again. I said not till 15th September. His response was 'blimey, that's a long way off' - tell me about it! I hate having long cycles :(


----------



## k4th

KatO79 said:


> k4th said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies?
> 
> I've just started my tww - I'm 1dpo & will be testing on September 8th (also my birthday!! Hoping for a birthday :bfp: !!)
> 
> I've been using b vitamins to extend my lp. It was 9 days in February & is closer to 11 days now. I'm also on clomid though so that might impact???
> 
> Good luck September testers!!!! :dust:
> 
> 
> Hi k4th:hi:
> 
> Good luck, hope you get your birthday :bfp: :dust:
> 
> I'll be Oing the 8th of September:happydance:Click to expand...

Here's hoping it's a lucky day for both of us!


----------



## Ruz

Can I please join you :)

I got a positive ovulation test yesterday so I guess I'll ovulate today or tomorrow.

I had a chemical pregnancy last month and I've heard women are more fertile after a miscarrige so I am hoping to get a positive this cycle.

My ovis app tells me to test on sept 7th but I just enteres my tww so i
i think around 10/11th sept is more accurate :)


----------



## DandJ

Ummm not sure if the last one is an evap or not.... it was taken yesterday morning, I guess FMU or SMU (since I usually pee around 2:30am). I took an IC this morning and there was nothing. Soooo... I don't know. Not getting my hopes up, whatchu all think?
 



Attached Files:







photo(7).jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## AugustBride6

Ruz said:


> Can I please join you :)
> 
> I got a positive ovulation test yesterday so I guess I'll ovulate today or tomorrow.
> 
> I had a chemical pregnancy last month and I've heard women are more fertile after a miscarrige so I am hoping to get a positive this cycle.
> 
> My ovis app tells me to test on sept 7th but I just enteres my tww so i
> i think around 10/11th sept is more accurate :)

Welcome Ruz :hi:......I had a chemical last cycle too and I'm just a few days behind your cycle. Ovia has me testing on the 14th :)


----------



## bluefish1980

D and j - I'd say the line is too thin to be a BFP, but keep testing coz you never know!!! Good luck x


----------



## caringo

Well, guess it's time to check in to the September thread...temp dropped below my coverline today and still no BFP, so I'm expecting AF anytime now. Last cycle my temp dropped the day of AF (almost exactly the same temp as what I got this morning) so she could be here any minute. :cry:

Well, here's hoping I O before CD68 this cycle! Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## AugustBride6

So sorry, Caringo. :hugs: I'm holding out hope for you until she shows!!! Stranger things have happened.


----------



## n.miller

Good morning everyone. Welcome to all the new people. I'll add you on when I get to work this morning.


AFM - temp on the rise. Couldn't complete the three day marathon. I was struggling to keep my eyes open when DH got home. Would have made for very unpleasant BD. Going to bd tonight just incase it's not too late. Hoping if I Oed Tuesday, Wednesday, or today that one of his :spermy: from Monday or Tuesday will find the egg and is still alive.

Caringo - :hugs: FX for you. It's not over till the witch is here.


----------



## manifestmama

Hello ladies! I don't quite have the time to read all the posts up to this point so will try to catch up tonight. I was on the August thread, had some wacky things happen but in this cycle (CD 3 now) I'm having blood tests to check hormones on CDs 3, 10, 21 and going on progesterone. Here's hoping for a June baby!

:dust: and :bfp: s all around!! :thumbup:


----------



## curiousowl

jumpingo said:


> 8DPO and been having some weird cramps on my left side, like a runner's cramp, for the last 2 days.:shrug:

I'm having this today!! 8dpo! Yesterday they were lower (lower than AF cramps for me) and even on both sides, today it's migrated to the left. I hope it's a great sign for both of us.




Ruz said:


> I had a chemical pregnancy last month and I've heard women are more fertile after a miscarrige so I am hoping to get a positive this cycle.

So sorry for your loss. I had a CP in June. They truly suck. Good luck this month.


Other than the cramping not much up with me. My temp dropped 0.2 Hoping to see it go back up tomorrow. If it doesn't I'm going to assume I'm just waiting on AF. Wish it was tomorrow morning already! :)


----------



## echo

Fx'd DandJ for a clear positive soon!

Nmiller, I know how you feel, I aimed for a marathon, too, but fell asleep!


----------



## hunni12

Soo I think the august thread is pretty much empty now so I was wondering can I go ahead and come over?

No af yet but I have been having on and off cramps down there for little over a week now so I guess any day now:)


----------



## Julesillini8

See? EVERYONE LEFT ME!!! :cry:


Uh. 7 dpo. Waiting to test on Sunday or Monday.... All by myself. 

Ok I gotta run, my 1 yr old just came to me with the 3 yr olds underwear on her head... Meaning my 3 yr old has no undies on....Wtf? Haha

Hmm and I want a third?


----------



## n.miller

Dove - Not a problem. You have officially been moved. Sorry about the :witch:

k4th - Good luck. Hope you get a wonderful birthday present this year.

macy - LOL. You have fun with that. I am so not an early tester in anyway. I will wait for AF to show herself. I swear, I'm gonna end up 3 mon preg and not know it one day.

bluefish - :hugs: It's always a bit amusing when the DH's try to start figuring things out. Had to explain to DH that I may not have Oed yet, which is why I was bummed that I was too tired last night. His response "but I though + opk meant you did... I'm so confused"

Ruz - hop on in. So sorry for your loss. :hugs:

DandJ - I'm horrible at seeing lines, but FX for you.

manifest - Welcome!

echo - It was so disappointing. :nope: Here's hoping it's not too late today. 

Hunni - Not gonna say I'm happy to see you here. Was really hoping Aug was your month. FX for you this month.


AFM - Does anyone play with due date calculators when they're bored? Apparently if I conceive this cycle I'm due right after classes end next semester. Woo! No time off necessary. And if I conceive next cycle, the baby would be due 3 days before my birthday. LOL


----------



## macydarling

Nmiller~ early? Are you kidding me? Monday is AFs due day so that will be the longest I have ever waited to test! LOL!


----------



## AugustBride6

n.miller....I just played with the calculator this morning!:haha:


----------



## n.miller

macy - LOL! That's early for me. I know, I'm nuts in the opposite way. FX and praying AF stays far far away for you. You can be the first official Sept. :bfp:


----------



## Ruz

AugustBride6 said:


> Ruz said:
> 
> 
> Can I please join you :)
> 
> I got a positive ovulation test yesterday so I guess I'll ovulate today or tomorrow.
> 
> I had a chemical pregnancy last month and I've heard women are more fertile after a miscarrige so I am hoping to get a positive this cycle.
> 
> My ovis app tells me to test on sept 7th but I just enteres my tww so i
> i think around 10/11th sept is more accurate :)
> 
> Welcome Ruz :hi:......I had a chemical last cycle too and I'm just a few days behind your cycle. Ovia has me testing on the 14th :)Click to expand...

Thank you :) i had a positive ovulation test again today so my ovia app has extended my fertile window :) 

Sorry for your loss :( 

one question to those who will read this :) 
how many days after a positive ovulation test are you getting the job done with your partner ? :)


----------



## n.miller

Ruz - my RE recommended waiting until the day after the first +opk and doing the deed for the next 3 days. We only made it 2 this cycle cause I was exhausted, but we're do it again tonight, just in case.


----------



## smiley4442

Hey guys, just like I though the dreaded :witch: got me. Cd1 for me, on to september. Good luck everyone!


----------



## babifever

Anyone tested yet ?


----------



## KrissyB

n.miller said:


> AFM - Does anyone play with due date calculators when they're bored? Apparently if I conceive this cycle I'm due right after classes end next semester. Woo! No time off necessary. And if I conceive next cycle, the baby would be due 3 days before my birthday. LOL

I do - all the time! :haha: Comparing it to other family members, my own preference in dates/numbers, horoscope signs, etc lol


Welcome to all the new comers! To all the people who just moved over from August sorry to see you guys ended up here, but glad to still have your company :D FXed for September! :dust:


----------



## KrissyB

Ack!! AFM - Got a blaring positive OPK out of nowhere (CD 16). Yesterday they were pretty faint so I thought I had an extra day or two.... I wish I had been more open to DHs advances last night now lol. But neither of us seemed exceptionally in the mood and I worried about burning out before my fertile window.
Now to wait and see if I have another short month (this is the same day I got a +OPK last month and that ended up only being 25 days), if I'm actually going to gain a day on my LP from the Vitex, and/or if it's just going to be a slower LH surge and I'll ovulate pretty much at a regular time.


----------



## hunni12

Nah miller still no af, but I just have been too nervous to test because part of me feels like some of the things that go on are in my head. Plus I think another thing is with my son I found out at 4 weeks and the 1st tri was so long and worrying that I always said I would wait with number 2 to test. I have been taking prenatals just in case tho and with the vag cramps I just been telling myself af will be here at some point now.

Timeline of august events for notes:
Aug. 4th cd 1
Cd 3: af gone in morning, ewcm at night(bd)
Cd4/5( aug 7) pos opk, ewcm
Cd6: armpit pain( which means O has taken place), creamy cm
Cd8(1&2 dpo): weird flutter on right side
Cd 10( 3 dpo): sore nips/ mont. Tub. Became white
Cd 11: bfp dreams/ vivid dreams started
Cd12 digging on right side
Cd 13: right ovary pain/period heaviness, right leg pain
Cd 14: bright yellow urine, white cm with bubbles, sore abdomen, right leg and back pain, right ovary pain
Cd15(10dpo): sharp electric type pains on right side that lasted for 10 mins
Cd16: vag cramp/ pressure
Cd 17( aug 20th) nips still sore/ still got white mont. Tub. Vag cramps
Cd 23(aug. 26th): nips back to norm, cold sore on edge of mouth, still got white mont. Vag cramps at night
Cd 24/25: waking up to pee, hungry at 3 and 4 in the morning and still have cold sore
Napping every single day since cd 15

Sorry for the long list ladies, its more to it but I just did not note everything in my calendar. I just needed this for notes really.
---------------------

Krissy: I am glad you got your positive opk, so get bding woman :)


----------



## sma1588

im pretty sure i have the start of a bfp! I posted the pics in another thread but cant get them to post here. 10dpo


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - You got diagnosed with a functional cyst some time last month too right? Could that mimic some pregnancy symptoms and/or throw off your cycle at all? I only ask because I know my cyst can but it's not the same type. Just one more thing to make symptom spotting more annoying lol.


----------



## Praying4BB

Hey ladies, I can't help but notice that my chart doesn't quite look right. Do my temps seem unusually low to anyone? They are hanging out so close to the cover line. I'm guessing this probably isn't a good sign for this cycle since most of the charts I've seen with BFPs were consistently well above the cover line at this point (except for the implantation dip on some). Actually, even the ovulatory ones have temps way above the cover line. Anyone have any thoughts? It is my first cycle temping and now I am worried my hormones may not be acting right. 

Still hoping to test Sep. 4th and praying for a miracle!


----------



## sma1588

heres my test @10 dpo. super light on the screen but darker in person
 



Attached Files:







10 dpo.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 23









10.dpo.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 26









10dpo.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## hunni12

Krissy I don't know about it mimicking pg symptoms but I read it does suppose to aid in O and stuff.. the confusing part everything took place on my right side but he said he only felt a cyst on my left not right. If af does appear I want a hormone panel done to see whats really not looking right. I just don't have any insurance so will have to see how much it will be out of pocket.


I see the line sma1588, hoping it gets darker

Praying4bb: Your temps seem to be all over the place, but im not too well with temping sorry


----------



## caringo

Praying4BB said:


> Hey ladies, I can't help but notice that my chart doesn't quite look right. Do my temps seem unusually low to anyone? They are hanging out so close to the cover line. I'm guessing this probably isn't a good sign for this cycle since most of the charts I've seen with BFPs were consistently well above the cover line at this point (except for the implantation dip on some). Actually, even the ovulatory ones have temps way above the cover line. Anyone have any thoughts? It is my first cycle temping and now I am worried my hormones may not be acting right.
> 
> Still hoping to test Sep. 4th and praying for a miracle!

Your chart looks a lot like mine (except way shorter haha), Praying4BB! Not that that necessarily means anything good, as I'm fully expecting AF today or tomorrow...but I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing. Some people just have lower temps! It is interesting though how both of us have had some pretty erratic temps pre-O and now post-O they are low but much less erratic. Hmm. Hope everything's ok with you!!


----------



## caringo

sma1588 said:


> heres my test @10 dpo. super light on the screen but darker in person

I see it, congrats! :thumbup: FX it gets darker!


----------



## Newmrsb

Hi ladies! First cycle trying for #1, and I'm on my first day of the TWW. YIKES. Testing September 10 if I haven't had AF by then. Trying not to get my hopes up, but I've been waiting to try for quite a while so it's pretty exciting. Also unfortunately stuck in my house for the moment and going a bit crazy, so trying to keep myself sane during this very long two weeks!


----------



## Lynny77

sma I see it too hopefully it gets nice and dark!

caringo 68 days! Hopefully you'll O a lot sooner this cycle!

Hunni hopefully those symtoms are a bfp and not the cyst playing games!

n.miller I think you gave yourself a great shot! The first night would have been the most important I'm guessing!

Hi to everyone else! dpo7 today still not a symptom to be found. I broke out a bit earlier in the week but it's clearing up. Just sit tight and wait:)


----------



## caringo

AF seems to have arrived. I could punch that witch right in the face! Haha.

At least I get to start a new chart on FF finally, one that I won't have to scroll sideways to see the whole thing


----------



## canadabear

I am so behind in the thread that I am not even going to try to play catch up.. sorry if I have missed anything important.. not trying to ignore anyone.. just no time right now to read it all through :dohh:

Just waiting for AF to end now.. and 2 week holiday during fertile window :happydance: Also DS turning 3.. THREE!! WOW can hardly believe so much time has gone by already! :cry: :haha: - also taking care of my Mom who has terminal cancer.. she just decided to stop treatments so I don't think I will be on here very often..but will try to keep up and cheer you all on!

Sendin a TON of :dust: to everyone.. :hugs: and :flower: to all..


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - FXed you don't have to worry about any of that and get your BFP this month!! :dust:


----------



## Lynny77

Canadabear big hugs for you and your mom. Hopefully you'll have some good news after your trip!


----------



## KatO79

Praying4BB said:


> Hey ladies, I can't help but notice that my chart doesn't quite look right. Do my temps seem unusually low to anyone? They are hanging out so close to the cover line. I'm guessing this probably isn't a good sign for this cycle since most of the charts I've seen with BFPs were consistently well above the cover line at this point (except for the implantation dip on some). Actually, even the ovulatory ones have temps way above the cover line. Anyone have any thoughts? It is my first cycle temping and now I am worried my hormones may not be acting right.
> 
> Still hoping to test Sep. 4th and praying for a miracle!


If I compare them to back when I temped, yeah the temps after O are low compared to mine. Think you're after O temps are around where my temp is around before and when I O. But I don't know if anyone with more experience can better help you.

Here's hoping you get your miracle :dust:

By the way, *love* your very cute bunny avatar:thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## lolawnek

Tomorrow is 10 DPO might test but should wait until Monday!


----------



## macydarling

Canada I am so sorry to hear about your mom. That is so heartbreaking. I know how exhausting it also is (physically/emotionally) to care for someone terminally ill as this was the case with my own mom. :hugs: let us know if you need anything. Seriously! 

Im so excited for everyone to start testing! I cant wait to see if AF comes Monday. Can you believe I havent bought any tests yet?! Me?! Must be a new personal record.


----------



## slowloris

I tested this am, the faintest if lines 99% sure evap. But now the wait till tomorrow as gonna be ages! IM sure ill get bfn tomorrow anyway. But still there's a glimmer of hope!


----------



## drjo718

Hi ladies, I'm hopping over from the August thread. I should be 20dpo now (by OPKs), but had another BFN Wednesday and no AF in sight, so I don't know what's happening or when I might have a valid testing date. Last AF was July 16, and my cycles are all over the map.

Hoping to see some BFPs here soon!


----------



## curiousowl

Boo, another slight temp dip again today at 9dpo. Pretty sure it's not my month since I think my LP is on the shorter side.


----------



## sma1588

my lines are getting darker !!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







11dpo fr.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 16









11 dpo c.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 10









11dpo.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## AugustBride6

sma1588 said:


> my lines are getting darker !!!!!!

I see it this time!!!!:happydance:


----------



## sma1588

AugustBride6 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> my lines are getting darker !!!!!!
> 
> I see it this time!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

lol it was there yesterday but its really hard to see on the computer for some reason


----------



## jumpingo

lolawnek said:


> Tomorrow is 10 DPO might test but should wait until Monday!

oooh, me too, me too! i'm trying to hold out until at least sunday. i really should wait until monday, but have an overnight guest on sunday and that would be awkward with one bathroom on monday morning.:rofl: so i sorta made a bargain with myself that if my temp goes up the next 2 days, i can test on sunday:haha: wait with me!!:flower:



sma1588 said:


> my lines are getting darker !!!!!!

woohooo!!!:wohoo::wohoo: congrats!!
and thanks for bringing the beginning of a BFP surge to the thread...i feel it!!!


----------



## jumpingo

caringo said:


> At least I get to start a new chart on FF finally, one that I won't have to scroll sideways to see the whole thing

sorry about AF but this made me laugh out loud.:rofl: thanks:winkwink:


----------



## sma1588

jumpingo said:


> lolawnek said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is 10 DPO might test but should wait until Monday!
> 
> oooh, me too, me too! i'm trying to hold out until at least sunday. i really should wait until monday, but have an overnight guest on sunday and that would be awkward with one bathroom on monday morning.:rofl: so i sorta made a bargain with myself that if my temp goes up the next 2 days, i can test on sunday:haha: wait with me!!:flower:
> 
> 
> 
> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> my lines are getting darker !!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> woohooo!!!:wohoo::wohoo: congrats!!
> and thanks for bringing the beginning of a BFP surge to the thread...i feel it!!!Click to expand...


no problem!!!!! I feel like doing exactly what those little happy faces are doing lol :cloud9:

best of luck ladies!


----------



## babifever

sma1588 said:


> my lines are getting darker !!!!!!

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let the bfp's continue.


----------



## Zombers

Hello everyone! I'll be testing on the 4th of September. 
:dust:


----------



## caringo

jumpingo said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> At least I get to start a new chart on FF finally, one that I won't have to scroll sideways to see the whole thing
> 
> sorry about AF but this made me laugh out loud.:rofl: thanks:winkwink:Click to expand...

Hehe! :haha: you're welcome :winkwink:

Congrats on your BFP sma!! (can I call you sma?) H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## sma1588

caringo said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caringo said:
> 
> 
> At least I get to start a new chart on FF finally, one that I won't have to scroll sideways to see the whole thing
> 
> sorry about AF but this made me laugh out loud.:rofl: thanks:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe! :haha: you're welcome :winkwink:
> 
> Congrats on your BFP sma!! (can I call you sma?) H&H 9 months :flower:Click to expand...

thanks and sure... or shanna either one will do


----------



## hunni12

Congrats shanna!! technically you're an august bfp haha you beat sept by a few days haha


----------



## n.miller

Congrats sma. You tell me when you want to move to the BFP list.


I'll catch up and add the new people when I get on my comp. 


AFM - temp went down again. I'm upset and confused and scared.:cry:


----------



## sma1588

u can put me there now if u want so it doesn't get lost. im going in a lil bit for the drs test to confirm and make the first appointment


----------



## hunni12

Ladies I was doing some looking around on here and I found my list of pg symptoms with my son and here it is



> Cramps(seem to be fading away)
> -Funny taste in my mouth(nothing tastes right)
> -Off and on nausea with no vomiting
> -Cloudy urine(doctor detected no uti)
> -Sleepless nights
> -Fatigue
> -Headaches(just came today)
> -Cravings for buffalo wings and ice cream

and that's it..no backache, sore breasts or nothing lol.

But to those have kids or are good with kids my LO has been upset with me for a few days. One minute he is upset with me and then the next he is clinging to me to a point where I cannot even go to the bathroom in peace. I don't know if its his age or what but it makes me sad when he is upset with me


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats sma!


----------



## smiley4442

sma1588 said:


> my lines are getting darker !!!!!!

Congrats Sma!!!! :happydance:

Hunni, keep in mind your symptoms could be different this time around.


AFM: Nothing new :wacko: Just another waiting game at cd2 lol Ordered another round of OPK's. Thought about ordering some IC's. Anyone know anything about the Sure Predict? Worth it or not :shrug:


----------



## hunni12

True smiley, but as for those ics I never trust em unless someone gets a really good line on them.


----------



## AugustBride6

I might make it through one more cycle with the opk's I have and then I will be ordering more ICs. Hopefully I won't have to :)


----------



## AugustBride6

Smiley.....You are in Indiana too!!!


----------



## Blondie_x

I'm 5dpo today. My expected af feels like a long way away! I'm due af a week today.

Today I have very mild af like cramps, and random aches in my breasts. Had trouble staying asleep last night and the night before. That's all I have so far, but then I'm only 5dpo so those things are likely nothing


----------



## deductivemom

Maybe I'm too late, but if not please add me to the list! Just O'd yesterday, will begin testing at 9dpo (Sat, Sept 6). 

This is my 6th month TTC, chemical pregnancy on month 2. O was 3 days late this month. Hope to see a lot of BFPs on here this month! May/June seem like a good time to have a baby :)


----------



## Domara

Currently 9 DPO, tested (foolishly) yesterday even though I knew it would be neg. AF is due anywhere between 9/3 and 9/5, depending on the app.

sore bbs
sensitive/sore nipples (unusual for me- after BFing DD they/re not very sensitive! lol)
crampy off and on, sometimes dull and sometimes pretty uncomfortable
creamy cm
gassy
went to bed at 9:15 lastnight and still woke up tired, but Im always at least a little tired so that one's tough
very very small amount of streaked blood in my cm today

hoping AF stays away...not sure when I will test again. Probably the 3rd as long as AF stays away.


----------



## sma1588

Domara said:


> Currently 9 DPO, tested (foolishly) yesterday even though I knew it would be neg. AF is due anywhere between 9/3 and 9/5, depending on the app.
> 
> sore bbs
> sensitive/sore nipples (unusual for me- after BFing DD they/re not very sensitive! lol)
> crampy off and on, sometimes dull and sometimes pretty uncomfortable
> creamy cm
> gassy
> went to bed at 9:15 lastnight and still woke up tired, but Im always at least a little tired so that one's tough
> very very small amount of streaked blood in my cm today
> 
> hoping AF stays away...not sure when I will test again. Probably the 3rd as long as AF stays away.

sounds like a good sign to me. most of those just happened to me and got my visable bfp today at 11dpo, so don't count yourself out yet


----------



## lolawnek

I have a ton of mucus in my throat. I googled it and some say this could be an early pregnancy symptom?! Fingers crossed it is! Testing tomorrow morning ! Though still probably early


----------



## AugustBride6

very Positive OPK for me just now . BD last night and we plan to tonight and tomorrow. Cheers to the weekend


----------



## babifever

I also entered my fertile phase today, so we will be dancing too


----------



## smiley4442

AugustBride6 said:


> Smiley.....You are in Indiana too!!!

Yes I am. I never noticed you were too! Where are you from?


----------



## babifever

lolawnek said:


> This may be a dumb question but does having the air conditioner on/off effect your temps at all?

I doubt it, unless its extremely hot or extremely cold. But I'm no expert.


----------



## Julesillini8

Well, i got the ball rolling...
I can be moved down to the bfps.... Had one this afternoon and again this evening. Faint but def there at 8 dpo. Sending this good luck to all you other ladies!


----------



## jumpingo

Julesillini8 said:


> Well, i got the ball rolling...
> I can be moved down to the bfps.... Had one this afternoon and again this evening. Faint but def there at 8 dpo. Sending this good luck to all you other ladies!


why do you seem so calm?!!!!!:haha:

congrats!!:wohoo:


----------



## sma1588

congrats !!!! wow 8 dpo that's really early!


----------



## Julesillini8

Haha bc jumpingo I cheated and tested way earlier Than i have proclaimed I would! I was definitely going to wait for Sunday or Monday but for some random reason just decided at 3:00 today that I would test. Crazy huh? I think this place has gotten into my head, bc it's very unlike me. Hehehe
I still have awhile until e I'm past when AF due ( sept 3 or 4 ) so ill keep testing to make sure I stay preggo and go from there.
Anyhow, I'm happy with my 2 positives today. And just for the record, no symptoms or feeling different or anything, so those dont really mean anything. 
Who is testing next?


----------



## Julesillini8

Lolawnek good luck Hun!


----------



## hunni12

congrats jules


----------



## n.miller

Congrats Jules! 

I promise I'll update the list of bfps and newcomers tomorrow. Just not in a good head space today. Its been almost a week since +opk and my temp still hasn't gone up. The feeling of being broken is worse to me than getting the bfn. I've been crying off and on all day.


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller said:


> Congrats Jules!
> 
> I promise I'll update the list of bfps and newcomers tomorrow. Just not in a good head space today. Its been almost a week since +opk and my temp still hasn't gone up. The feeling of being broken is worse to me than getting the bfn. I've been crying off and on all day.


first off, you are *not* broken:cry::hugs::flower:
but, if you feel like crying, i say let it out and get it all out. 
i usually feel better after a good hard cry:blush:

i was looking at your chart from last month and it has crosshairs at CD20 and you're CD18 now, right?? so i'm sure it seems so hopeless but maybe see how the next 4 or 5 days goes? i ovulated 3 days earlier this month than last month, so seems entirely possible to ovulate earlier or later than CD18 for you...right?:shrug:

i don't use OPKs but i've seen a bunch of of people on here get positive OPKS twice in their cycle...maybe that is what's happening to you? maybe your hormones got ready to ovulate but then you didn't and you will have another surge later? have you tested again with an OPK since the first positive?

(and take your time updating the thread - i'm sure people understand!:hugs:)


----------



## macydarling

Congrats Jules! 

I will be testing the day AF is due, Monday! Unless she comes! Anyone testing with me? FX for us all.


----------



## jumpingo

AF is due monday for me too but i'm testing tomorrow, if my temp goes up.:shy:


----------



## macydarling

Hmm...maybe I should test tomorrow too? I would be rougly 8dpo and Jules just got a bfp at 8dpo sooo...lol. I guess I could be more in theory since I had 3 days of positive opks and am counting from the last one...


----------



## Julesillini8

macydarling said:


> Hmm...maybe I should test tomorrow too? I would be rougly 8dpo and Jules just got a bfp at 8dpo sooo...lol. I guess I could be more in theory since I had 3 days of positive opks and am counting from the last one...

I had 3 days of pos OPks too!!! I counted the first day as the surge then the second day of it Ov day, then the 1dpo I still had pos opk then I was like wtf and stopped testing! Lol. So yeah, I got a faint pos on a dollar tree test yesterday at 8 dpo and a faint line today on a FRER at 9 dpo by counting like that....
Go for it girls!
Here is the faint FRER, I'm 6 days before expected AF! Ah hope baby stays put please!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## jumpingo

i was originally planning on testing on monday (which will be 12DPO for me) but we are having an overnight guest sunday night and then her and i are leaving at 6am for a 2 day trip. trying to test in the morning with one bathroom and an overnight guest is a little too much to mess with! 

plus, if it's positive...!!? i don't want to be saying, "so...um...hey, husband of mine, we're pregnant, okayseeyatomorrowbye!":haha:


----------



## Julesillini8

On a side note, I'm like super sad and emotional bc this is our last baby, and I will NEVER have the excitement of testing and wondering and staring at a test pleading for 2 lines to show up.... It's all over for me now. Damn hormones making me crazy, is it weird to be this sad? I'm thinking I'm gonna cry about every " last" Lol!


----------



## Julesillini8

jumpingo said:


> i was originally planning on testing on monday (which will be 12DPO for me) but we are having an overnight guest sunday night and then her and i are leaving at 6am for a 2 day trip. trying to test in the morning with one bathroom and an overnight guest is a little too much to mess with!
> 
> *plus, if it's positive...!!? i don't want to be saying, "so...um...hey, husband of mine, we're pregnant, okayseeyatomorrowbye*!":haha:

HahahHaha


----------



## macydarling

I totally understand Jumpingo!

Jules~ that is exactly what happened to me! The third positive the test line was even darker than the control (the other two days it matched it) and I showed it to DH like wtf! That was my last test and I had already bought 2 boxes this cycle so I said the hell with it Im done peeing on these things! Lol. I think I O'd on the second positive day anyway cause I had kind of bad cramps. Hmm now I really want to go get some FRERs and test tomorrow :)


----------



## Julesillini8

DO IT! Sending you my lucky vibes :)


----------



## manifestmama

No5 said:


> Hi lady's I tested abit early (Tuesday) and got a very very faint positive on an Asda test..So I waited and got some clear blue digital tests last night.. And tested this afternoon (tmi darkish wee) and it said pregnant 2-3 so going by my last AF I'm about 6wks..
> Good luck all xxx.

Congrats no5!! :happydance:


----------



## lolawnek

Bfn this morning 10 DPO trying again on Monday!


----------



## macydarling

Jules, did you have any symptoms?

I have had a lower backache for three days now. Just a dull ache. That could be pms though. Yesterday I had the oddest feeling behind my belly button of all places. Not painful but maybe sort of a dull pressure/awareness of the area? I cant really explain it but it isnt something I ever felt before so I am not counting it as pms yet. Wow, I sound crazy sauce analyzing every little thing!


----------



## hunni12

I am so proud of myself for not peeing on anything for going on 30 days lol


----------



## macydarling

Sorry for bfn Lola but you are quite early! With my m/c I began testing at 9dpo and had stark white bfns till 11dpo when I got a super faint squinter.


----------



## Julesillini8

Macy, no symptoms for me :)


----------



## hunni12

How in the hell does one wake up with a headache. I think my body got drunk last night while i was sleep its like the hangover headache from hell


----------



## n.miller

Thanks Jump. The rational side knows I'm not broken. It's that crazy person in me that doesn't. Sometimes she takes over for a day or so. 

The crazy part of my brain seems to have overrode the analytical. I must stop paying attention to OPKs. I'd stop them all together if it wasn't the RE who told me to use them. I noticed watery CM last light, and obviously my heightened emotional state. Tried to get DH to BD, but that was a bust. Gonna try this AM and hope I'm not too late. Plain and simple, we just need to BD more often. LMAO.


----------



## caringo

N.miller - sorry you're having so much trouble detecting ovulation. Totally feel your pain. I don't use OPKs because I get pretty adequate amounts of fertile mucus before O, but last cycle I got probably 10+ separate patches of fertile mucus until I finally got my temp rise. The first one was even accompanied with cramps, bloating, and spotting which is supposed to be a SURE sign of ovulation! It drove me absolutely insane. Anyways, just trying to say that I know how tough it is, but I promise you'll get through it! :hugs: I hope you O soon and you catch that eggie so you don't have to deal with all this for another 9 months at least! :winkwink:

Congrats to Jules!! And anyone else I missed with a BFP!

Hunni, hope your head feels better soon!


----------



## smiley4442

Julesillini8 said:


> Well, i got the ball rolling...
> I can be moved down to the bfps.... Had one this afternoon and again this evening. Faint but def there at 8 dpo. Sending this good luck to all you other ladies!


congrats!!


----------



## KatO79

So I'm CD4 today and expecting to O the 8th (or less likely the 9th).

Feeling really negative today. I just feel like that since we didn't get our bfp after the vacation that it won't happen this month either:nope: So I'm having really, really low expectations of this cycle to avoid further heartache and disappointment:( The only thing I'm looking forward to is getting our referral soon since I've pretty much given up hope we can do this naturally:thumbup: I've been speculating that maybe some fault lies with me and hoping it's nothing bad and that it can be helped by assisted conception. It really stinks we can't do it naturally but after 1 year of trying (after this cycle), it doesn't look good. 

Sorry if I'm being a real downer, I'm just upset that my wish for conceiving naturally is most likely not going to happen:nope: Here's hoping I'm emotionally more positive in 9 days.


----------



## hunni12

@Miller: You're not broken hun even tho often I feel the same way we all deserve those beautiful pink lines :hugs:

@Caringo: How are you feeling? I know you are happy to having that long cycle over with.

@Smiley: How are you hun?

@Kat: Hugs to you hun:hugs:. I know I have my days where I am just so down in the dumps. We haven't been trying as long as you , but I hope you get your bfp soon but at least you will get your referral 

Had a dream last night(having to write it out for future ref)....in the dream I woke up and said "im finally going to take the test". I have a first choice test that has been in my draw for maybe 2-3 weeks now. So in the dream I seen myself peeing in a cup took the test out the draw took the dropper and put 4-5 drops and as the pee went across two lines formed, then one of those papers from the doctor that was saying I was pregnant appeared in my hand(it actually said 100% pregnant lol). I remember almost crying and text OH and said omg we're pregnant and woke up as I ran out the door to go buy a frer...it just all seemed so real.

But maybe 2 days ago I had dream I went to the toilet wiped and seen some bleed so could have been an af dream..just a few more days to see which one is true. :)


----------



## sengland

Alright, AF finally showed for me so I'm CD1 today! I'd like to join your party :)


----------



## hunni12

welcome sengland sorry about the witch tho


----------



## MolGold

Sorry sengland! :(


I am only 7dpo too and I tested anyway, that too not with fmu .. Bfn ofcourse! Lol! there's still time.. Fx for lucky sept!


----------



## smiley4442

I'm ok Hunni, just lurking around and waiting........... Cd3 and Af is making her way out. Anyone else have a short visit from AF? It makes it a long time waiting to O especially on the months I O late. ugh. On the bright side, my new batch of OPK's should be delivered today. Now to hold of to around cd 10 to start. lol


----------



## n.miller

Welcome to all the new people. Sorry for those the :witch: got. 

Kat - I know exactly how you feel. I spent all day yesterday in that state. It sucks majorly. I've spent entire cycles in that state. :hugs: 

AFM - So much better today!:thumbup: Temp may actually be on the rise, and DH very pleasantly agreed to a midmorning BD before he had to go to work (something he never does). BD fixes a lot of things. :cloud9: LOL. Now it's just me and the dogs till I go to my part time job for the evening. I made my goal for the month, so when we get our incentive pay in, I'm going to get the essence bracelet and either the faith or trust charm. Can't decide which I need more right now. LOL.


----------



## bluefish1980

Smiley - For me AF only lasts 3 days, yet I have a 35 day cycle, so ovulate around CD21. That is one hell of a wait!!! Sometimes I feel like I'm going mad waiting!

Hunni - I have no idea how you have not tested. I know you're waiting for DH to return, but I think I would've snuck a test in before hand! LOL BTW - How did you get on getting your car back?

Like some of you ladies, I have been a bit down on myself the last few days. I think its because I was so sure this was our month. DH has his sperm analysis on Wednesday so at least I can see that things are happening at the docs end of things.....sooooo much waiting though :(


----------



## n.miller

Bluefish - my cycle is very similar to yours. This waiting for O is killing me. Lol.


Oh and my hormones are definitely out of wack. I just watched a video of today's dog day at the magic kingdom in Disney and started to tear up because I would have loved to take my dogs. Lol.


----------



## lolawnek

MolGold said:


> Sorry sengland! :(
> 
> 
> I am only 7dpo too and I tested anyway, that too not with fmu .. Bfn ofcourse! Lol! there's still time.. Fx for lucky sept!

Still plenty of time fingers crossed tests change for both of us!


----------



## caringo

Hunni - I'm doing well! Although looking forward to AF being over. She's been a bit odd this cycle. Usually I have one or two days of medium/heavy and then a few days of light, this time she started out light for almost a full day and then the last two days have been decently heavy - even when I sleep (rarely pass much blood when I sleep). Yet I haven't had as much cramping as normal. Ah well, something's always gotta throw me for a loop!


----------



## Bug222

im so behind on this thread!!! I see there are 2 bfps- congrats ladies!!!

CD11 for me. Started SMEP on cd 9. Nothing really to report. Lines on OPKs are getting a little darker... I usually get a pos around cd14 so a couple more days to go.


----------



## macydarling

Dang it! Tested today and bfn. I know it is the day before my period but...could I still be in with a chance since I O'd late and am only 8dpo?


----------



## lolawnek

macydarling said:


> Dang it! Tested today and bfn. I know it is the day before my period but...could I still be in with a chance since I O'd late and am only 8dpo?

Until AF shows you still have a chance!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks! I wonder if since I got positive opks cd 18, 19 and 20 if my cycle will be longer than 27 days this month. That would be a first!


----------



## KatO79

hunni12 said:


> @Kat: Hugs to you hun:hugs:. I know I have my days where I am just so down in the dumps. We haven't been trying as long as you , but I hope you get your bfp soon but at least you will get your referral

Yeah the referral is the only thing keeping me from just laying in my bed in a fetus position and buried under the blankets:nope: I'm just hoping that it's something IUI or evt. IVF can help fix because I don't know what I'd do if it's a more serious problem.



n.miller said:


> Welcome to all the new people. Sorry for those the :witch: got.
> 
> Kat - I know exactly how you feel. I spent all day yesterday in that state. It sucks majorly. I've spent entire cycles in that state. :hugs:

:hugs: Yeah it does. I just don't get why everything in my life has to be some major struggle:nope: I fought for 6 years trying to get a job (plus took 2 educations) and never did get a job (planning on doing volunteer work at a shelter the rest of my life) and I was hoping this would be easier but nope, it has to be a struggle as well:cry: Add my mentally ill mother to the mix who emotionally abused me all my life and still does. I just don't know what I did in my life since the universe feels like I need to constantly be struggling for everything:cry:

Here's hoping things soon get better for both of us:hug: :dust:


----------



## caringo

Macy - absolutely you are still in! Even though AF is normally due tomorrow for you, it wouldn't be this cycle because you are only 8dpo. Remember, every cycle your LP (time between O and AF) should be the same length! So since you O'd late, AF will be late. 8dpo is very early still - the bean may not have even implanted yet!


----------



## n.miller

Macy - I agree. You're not out yet.


AFM - it's official. My mood is determined by my temp. :cry:


----------



## caringo

N.miller - aww, I know what you mean! :hugs: You poor girl, your chart is being such an awful tease!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks girls. I am just kind of assuming this is a late O since I have never tracked it before. I wonder if the stress of the opks made me O late. I certainly hope I dont always O cd 18-20 and have a 27 cycle. Eep!


----------



## n.miller

This is my worst nightmare. I'm go science minded that not knowing what's going on is making me crazy. I thought the meds we're helping after my last cycle, but now I'm freaking out again. Part of me wants to got to a festival today, but they sell a so much for kids, I don't know if I can handle it.


----------



## macydarling

I can totally understand what you mean nmiller. I am the same way! The not knowing drives me bonkers as well and thinking I still have to wait x amount of time to find out what is going on makes me crazy. I just try not to think ahead and just stay in the present day. As in, just get thru today and dont torture myself wondering how am I going to get thru x amount of days until (insert what Im waiting for here, ie Af to show or O to happen etc). It seems to help me. :hugs: I still like to come here and bore you ladies to death though.

Oh and I think you should go to the festival! I know you may not want to but distracting yourself really helps. I made last week fly by by staying super busy and purposely filling up my schedule so I didnt have time to obsess. Ttc makes me so crazy sauce.


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller said:


> AFM - it's official. My mood is determined by my temp.:cry:

oh my gosh, YES.:hugs: today was bad for me. this morning my temp dropped to just above the coverline, but i tested anyway and a bfn just made the temp thing that much worse.:cry: AF is due tomorrow (at 12DPO).



macydarling said:


> Thanks girls. I am just kind of assuming this is a late O since I have never tracked it before. I wonder if the stress of the opks made me O late. I certainly hope I dont always O cd 18-20 and have a 27 cycle. Eep!

are your cycles usually the same length? if they vary by several days, this could just be a longer one?:shrug: everything i've read says your LP doesn't change too much but that the follicular phase (from the end of AF to O) can vary by several days and still be considered normal.



am not sure i have doing the whole full-on ttc in me for too many more months. i have so much respect for women who manage to do it month after month.:hugs: much stronger than me.:nope: might need to be ntnp-ing for awhile (though i don't know i will ever be able to get away from the "what if...? is this...??" wondering:dohh:)


----------



## macydarling

Jump~ looks like we are cycle buddies :hugs: My cycle has been 27 days the past 3 months. It sometimes comes early. I think it was 28 days like one time but that is as late as it has ever been. So I dont know what to think...


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling said:


> Jump~ looks like we are cycle buddies :hugs: My cycle has been 27 days the past 3 months. It sometimes comes early. I think it was 28 days like one time but that is as late as it has ever been. So I dont know what to think...

yay for a cycle buddy! (i think this is a good deal for you; it seems that every time i sort of become cycle buddies with someone, they get a bfp and graduate. happy for them. sad for me!:roll::haha:)

my cycles are usually pretty regular, but i didn't start charting until june. my last 2 were 30 and then 28. and my LP was 11days last month (don't know for the first month because i didn't temp yet) and but i Oed at CD14 this month so who knows:shrug: i'm assuming AF will come tomorrow, but i guess it could be a 12 day LP? i want to believe that 11DPO is just too early to know, but i can't handle the mental letdown that will follow if i get hopeful and then AF *does* come. so, i'm convincing myself i'm out so that i don't have to do today over again. it sucked:cry:


----------



## macydarling

Aww! Ttc is hard enough without being confused about when you can even test! Hopefully we both get our long overdue bfps this month!


----------



## drjo718

Well, here I sit at CD 47, still no AF, still a BFN. I had some spotting for about an hour on Friday evening and some brownish cm early this morning. I'm getting quite frustrated because I have no idea what's going on! :(


----------



## Bug222

Got an almost pos OPK this am- only cd12! My cycles are really all over the place since the 2nd mc. Guess I will have to see what the next couple if days temps are.


----------



## curiousowl

A little late but congrats Jules!

AFM, I had some light spotting a couple of days ago, slightly heavier yesterday morning/early afternoon, and the tiniest bit this morning. No other signs of AF and none of it's been red. My temp was back up today but I was drinking last night. I've never had an affect from that if I'm sober by bedtime but who knows. Still assuming AF is coming but for now just excited that my LP was normal this time around! Also, I had those weird cramps a few days ago and oddly, my lips have been super chapped and they are NEVER chapped. So we'll see!


----------



## k4th

Congrats to the 2 bfp's!!!! A great start & we're not even in September yet!!

Drjo718 :hugs: I have long cycles when I'm not on clomid & they are rubbish!!! Temping really helped me see what was going on, where I was in my cycle & when to expect AF. Have you ever tried it?


----------



## Julesillini8

Thanks guys, I still come on this thread regularly and read, even if I don't post too much. I'm sending positive vibes your way!
And yes I was an a early bfp... My AF is due around Wednesday/Thursday (sept 3 or 4 th) and i thought I would test Monday sept 1 st ( 11dpo) but I couldn't wait and tested Friday- 8 dpo and got my first ( faint) positive then. Been testing each day now. Can't believe I tested so freakin early.


----------



## jumpingo

aaah, temp went back up...??!!! i don't know what to do...


----------



## Lynny77

COngrats Jules!

Bug that's awesome an early ovulation! Hopefully this will be the lucky, sticky one!

Drjo hopefully you get some answers soon. Long cycles are the worst!

Jumpingo not too sure since I don't temp but hopefully some of the tempting experts can help!

Curious hopefully that's implantation bleeding!


----------



## caringo

Jumpingo, can we see your chart?


----------



## Blondie_x

I've just been catching up on this thread, and can see there are two bfps already! Congrats ladies!

Jumpingo, if you share your chart I'd be happy to let you know my thoughts on it.

AFM - I am 7dpo today. Last night (6dpo) I had sharp needle sized stabbing pains on my lower left side in the pubic bone area. The area actually felt tender. This morning at 7dpo I had cramping in lower right side around my groin which spread over my hip and lower back. Then in the afternoon it turned into af type cramps really low down in my abdomen. I've also been having random pains in my breasts as well. AF is due on Friday, but I'll probably end up testing on Wednesday.


----------



## caringo

Blondie - those symptoms sound so promising! Good luck!!


----------



## Blondie_x

Thanks caringo, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

Best of luck to you too for this cycle


----------



## macydarling

Gahhhh. I am so nervous about tomorrow. I usually wake up to AF so we shall see...not getting my hopes up.


----------



## n.miller

I'll keep my FX for you Macy.

AFM - temp went down, as did my day. So much drama. :nope: I love my best friend, but I can't wait till her wedding is over. Her fiancées family is horrible.


----------



## Lynny77

Blondie we are the same! AF due on friday. I won't test early though. I haven't had any good symptoms like you. Some small cramps 2 days ago but they were short. Bbs just starting to feel a teensy bit full and sensitive but nothing major either. 

N.miller sorry you had a cruddy day. Hugs!

Macy thinking of you! AF stay away!


----------



## curiousowl

Blondie, Lynny - I had those kinds of cramps at 6 and 7dpo. Fingers crossed for all of us it's a good sign!


----------



## Katie_A

Hello all,

New here :hi: 29, recently married, 2nd cycle TTC our first. Have had wildly irregular periods since going off BC 2 years ago. Inconclusive test results show potential PCOS (cysts on my ovaries, but hormone levels have been normal). Have been doing weekly fertility focused acupuncture for 6 weeks. Have also been charting, temping, using OPKs. Anyway, all signs point to O yesterday, so officially embarked on the TWW today! Will start testing Sept 10th. I guess I should probably wait until the 12th, but I predict I will be impatient and want to test ASAP. This whole waiting business is NOT AWESOME. But it is good practice for the patience that parenting requires!


----------



## Bug222

symptoms sound good blondie!

fx'd for you Macy- hope she stays away! 

sorry you had a crappy day n.miller :(


----------



## Lynny77

Thank you Curious! 

Welcome Katie A! Hopefully you nailed it this cycle:) we are all here for you!


----------



## Katie_A

Lynny77 - thanks so much for saying hi! :) excited to be connecting with other ladies who are TTC...there's only so much talking about temps and CM that hubby will listen to, wonderful and excited about babies as he is! haha.


----------



## sma1588

i am so confused. ive done a few more dollar tree test and they came up faint one got darker then the next was lighter and the next was a little bit lighter. yesterdays was the darker of them all and today they are more faint. im due for af tomorrow i believe and im really afraid its going to be a chemical now. maybe its just the dollar tree test or that my fainter one was because it wasnt fmu. i think im going to get another good one for tomorrow maybe even a digital one


----------



## hunni12

@Blue: sorry for the late reply I never went and got the car as they wanted $1200 for it in less than a few days so none the less I go back to work Tuesday so im saving up for car

Good luck to those testing and fx for you macy!


We need more bfps :)


----------



## curiousowl

sma, try not to stress. And try not to interpret faint lines. It will drive you crazy when there's nothing you can change one way or the other. I know it's so hard not to though. Tests can vary due to everything from dye amount to urine concentration. The only thing you can do is wait and see. I'm thinking of you. I hope you get some darker tests.


----------



## MolGold

Tested this am, for a faint 2nd line after 3 min. I don't want to get my hopes up.. But this is the closest I've come to a bfp last 9 months.
 



Attached Files:







_20140901_103106.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## hunni12

that's a bfp mol congrats, I would bust out the frer


----------



## MolGold

I will try another brand tomorrow with FMU. I only have these cheapies here in India. Though this line does seem pink and darker than in the pic, I don't want to get my hopes up so soon. I am only 9dpo after all.


----------



## drjo718

k4th said:


> Congrats to the 2 bfp's!!!! A great start & we're not even in September yet!!
> 
> Drjo718 :hugs: I have long cycles when I'm not on clomid & they are rubbish!!! Temping really helped me see what was going on, where I was in my cycle & when to expect AF. Have you ever tried it?

Thanks k4th! I've thought about temping but I work 3 night shifts a week so I never sleep at the same time. From what I understand that won't work for temping :(

I was NTNP for 6 months last year and only had 2 AFs. This April I came off birth control, and ovulated on CD 30, got a BFP from one time without protection, and miscarried June 17th. Had a normal period a month later. Now I've had weird spotting once a week since then but no AF. I feel like Clomid would help but I don't know if they would prescribe it yet. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## maybabydoll

Will know around the 13th September. Good luck everyone x x


----------



## KatO79

So I'm CD6 today (expect O CD13) and feeling a little bit better but still going to keep my expectations _way_ low the next cycle or two until we start any fertility treatments. I'm going to try and stay somewhat positive by looking forward to getting our referral, meeting our RE and getting some help:thumbup: But I'm not going to have much hope of a bfp until we start treament. Who nows, maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised:shrug:


----------



## k4th

drjo718 said:


> k4th said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the 2 bfp's!!!! A great start & we're not even in September yet!!
> 
> Drjo718 :hugs: I have long cycles when I'm not on clomid & they are rubbish!!! Temping really helped me see what was going on, where I was in my cycle & when to expect AF. Have you ever tried it?
> 
> Thanks k4th! I've thought about temping but I work 3 night shifts a week so I never sleep at the same time. From what I understand that won't work for temping :(
> 
> I was NTNP for 6 months last year and only had 2 AFs. This April I came off birth control, and ovulated on CD 30, got a BFP from one time without protection, and miscarried June 17th. Had a normal period a month later. Now I've had weird spotting once a week since then but no AF. I feel like Clomid would help but I don't know if they would prescribe it yet. Any thoughts or advice?Click to expand...

Hi hun, 

Where are you? Are you in the uk? I'd be tempted to visit my doctor and play up the irregular cycles and mid-cycle spotting. If you can get a referral to gynae they may be able to spot the hormonal imbalances faster. Or perhaps consider another birth control month and hope you get another good ov straight after it?

Sorry about your loss. Good luck :flower:


----------



## slowloris

GL to all those testing soon!
im expecting my af anyday now, and then wont be testing till the very very end of sept! So will just be quietly watching all i expect :)


----------



## macydarling

Wow I missed a lot overnight! I have to catch up.

Good news: No AF
Bad news: BFN 
:nope: so sad!


----------



## hunni12

So on 8/18 two weeks ago i sharp electric type pains on my right side that lasted 10 mins. Which could have been O or implantation...so if that was O wouldn't i b 14 dpo since it was exactly 14 dAys ago?

Btw i never had those pains before in a cycle and never had em Again after that day


----------



## macydarling

Hunni maybe it was implantation? Either way, 14dpo a test should be quite accurate.


----------



## jumpingo

will try to catch up better from my computer in the morning but here's my chart. 
sleep has been evading me the last week (row 5 is the "sleep deprived" box)

thoughts?

last month i Oed on CD17 and had an 11 day LP.

it's now the night of 12DPO and no AF...hmmm...:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5084.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## macydarling

Had a look back at my cycle lengths for the year and they are:

28
26
28
24
28
27
27
27

So I guess AF could come tomorrow. But looks like my average cycle is 27. Wish I knew what was going on! I dont want to get my hopes up. Nervous!


----------



## macydarling

Jump~ I have no idea how to interpret charts but if you are at 12dpo and no af that is a good thing right? Are you going to test?


----------



## jumpingo

i think it's a good thing but am cautious to get too hopeful...

i tested with fmu on 11 and 12 DPO and both were stark white:dohh:

am gonna see what my temp does. last month, the day it dropped below the coverline AF showed later that day, so i guess i will hope it doesn't drop. but not sure when i'll test again...those BFNs are tough to swallow:cry:


----------



## macydarling

Yes, they are! I got stark whitr bfn today too :nope:


----------



## jumpingo

:cry::hugs::flower:


----------



## macydarling

:hugs: Im like alright AF if you are going to tease me and be late at least give me something go squint at! Lol.


----------



## jumpingo

yeah...though that might be even worse? thinking there's something, and then stupid witch to show up later that day or something...off to dreamland. my entire body hurts from attempting to climb mt fuji today (weather was so bad we had to turn back) so hoping for some restful sleep. zzZZz


----------



## KatO79

*jumpingo and macy:* Hope you're both not experiencing what I did during my 11th cycle. I'm sure macy remembers. AF was running late and I had only a bfn 14-15 dpo. I was experiencing symptoms so though I might be pregnant but no, AF showed up 5 days late and the only other time I've been late was during my chemical:( It really stinks to get your hopes up and then you start bleeding.


----------



## KatieSweet

Can I join? I'll be testing in about two weeks - unless the witch shows up :)


----------



## sma1588

well ladies I don't know if my bfp will be sticking around. I was getting lines on my dollar tree test and now they are super faint. I tried taking the digi and it said error so now I have to wait.....again...... my nipples are still tender cervix is still high im starving and still need a lot of water. todays test was with FMU and very faint


----------



## smiley4442

Katie_A said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New here :hi: 29, recently married, 2nd cycle TTC our first. Have had wildly irregular periods since going off BC 2 years ago. Inconclusive test results show potential PCOS (cysts on my ovaries, but hormone levels have been normal). Have been doing weekly fertility focused acupuncture for 6 weeks. Have also been charting, temping, using OPKs. Anyway, all signs point to O yesterday, so officially embarked on the TWW today! Will start testing Sept 10th. I guess I should probably wait until the 12th, but I predict I will be impatient and want to test ASAP. This whole waiting business is NOT AWESOME. But it is good practice for the patience that parenting requires!

Welcome Katie :hi: Good luck!



MolGold said:


> Tested this am, for a faint 2nd line after 3 min. I don't want to get my hopes up.. But this is the closest I've come to a bfp last 9 months.

I see a line, good luck it gets darker!!



KatieSweet said:


> Can I join? I'll be testing in about two weeks - unless the witch shows up :)

Welcome Katie Sweet!!! Good luck :)



sma1588 said:


> well ladies I don't know if my bfp will be sticking around. I was getting lines on my dollar tree test and now they are super faint. I tried taking the digi and it said error so now I have to wait.....again...... my nipples are still tender cervix is still high im starving and still need a lot of water. todays test was with FMU and very faint

Hoping your lines get darker for you hun!


AFM: Just cd5 Gonna start opking in a few days since I never seem to ovulate the same time every month. I don't want to miss my surge!


----------



## curiousowl

Boo, temp dropped again so yesterday's must have been due to drinking. Sigh. I'm pretty sure AF is going to start today or tomorrow since my temp is so close to the coverline. But I will test tomorrow morning if still nothing since I want to make sure I don't have a repeat loss. Sure it will be BFN.


----------



## Julesillini8

sma1588 said:


> well ladies I don't know if my bfp will be sticking around. I was getting lines on my dollar tree test and now they are super faint. I tried taking the digi and it said error so now I have to wait.....again...... my nipples are still tender cervix is still high im starving and still need a lot of water. todays test was with FMU and very faint

Sorry to hear, maybe your urine is just more dilute??


----------



## n.miller

Welcome Katie_A and KatieSweet. Good luck to you both.

macy and jump - sorry about the BFNs. You're both braver than I. I can't even handle seeing them anymore.

sma - :hugs: Hoping its the dilution of your urine. 

AFM - dealt with more drama over night, so I was up at 3am and didn't fully go back to sleep till nearly 5. Then, since school is restarting today, I had to be up at 7. So temp was taken on 2hs of sleep (which could contribute to days rise) despite it being earlier than the previous temps. I know temp will not be a good gage this month, but I need to look for some sign to know if I should even expect AF or if I'll need to call the RE and figure out what to do. 

In other news, I got my baby fix today. Out university is open on Labor day and one of my coworkers needed to teach. Well, her daycare is closed, so I babysat her 22 mon old for 2 hours. Then, a student brought by a rescued baby squirrel, so I have been running around taking care of him. Gonna call an animal rehab facility tomorrow.


----------



## KrissyB

Hello to the new ladies!! 

Congrats Mol! That looks like a BFP

Sma - you're not out until AF shows, so FXed the lines get darker for you :dust:

Macy - Hang in there, You're not out either! And if you did have a late O, it might just be too early for a :bfp:

Jump - It's a little hard to tel with the erratic temps, and LP can vary by a day or two..... but overall I'd say it's a great sign that AF hasn't showed up yet!! FXed for your bfp as well

Curious - :hug: sorry for the temp drop... Hopefully it was just a flukey temp!

AFM - 3 dpo.... which probably means I only have 6 days before AF shows up. If I get to next Monday (9 dpo) without spotting maybe I'll go with an IC but I think it's pretty clear (and my OB agreed) that I don't really have a chance until I start Clomid next month. :coffee:


----------



## mrsz24

Hi ladies! I'm new to the forum world after stalking for a couple cycles. I hope you don't mind my joining. Testing Sept 25 if all goes well!


----------



## hunni12

Jump and Macy: I hope af stays away for you ladies

Miler: Sorry about the drama

Sma: are you hurting or anything.

Krissy: I think your LO is so adorable haha, but I do hope the clomid brings you your bfp

Mrsz: welcome and good luck :)


Oh and Macy still no af so if it was implantation or O I should have a answer, just don't want to see a bfn but I promised OH that I will least wait till Friday morning to test.


----------



## KatieSweet

Sma - keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's a sticky! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

Huh, not sure what's going on here. No spotting thus far today and I swear I'm peeing all the time, like I did with my chemical. Though that's probably my imagination. Testing tomorrow AM if no AF! Trying not to get my hopes up as I really don't think I am.


----------



## macydarling

When AF shows Im going to :wine:


----------



## Bug222

Looks like a BFP Mol! 

Welcome mrsz! 

Jumpingo, Macy and curious I hope AF stays far away!


----------



## drjo718

k4th said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> Where are you? Are you in the uk? I'd be tempted to visit my doctor and play up the irregular cycles and mid-cycle spotting. If you can get a referral to gynae they may be able to spot the hormonal imbalances faster. Or perhaps consider another birth control month and hope you get another good ov straight after it?
> 
> Sorry about your loss. Good luck :flower:

I'm in Iowa in the states. I'm actually a labor and delivery nurse so I'm hoping I can catch my midwife or an OB I like at work some slow night and just ask what I should do next. I'm just nervous about all of it. I turned 30 this year, I've never had regular cycles, I have a retroverted uterus, and I have a severe family history of endometriosis. Ugh...


----------



## Bug222

drjo- im a nurse too and work a rotation of days/nights... I charted when TTC #1 and this time too :). It isn't as accurate as someone who sleeps normally but I can see the clear pattern in it.


----------



## echo

Whoa. I have a lot of catching up to do!

Macy, I may have missed this, but are you taking new vitamins? They could elongate an LP. 

Congrats to the BFP's! FX'd they are sticky.

It's September!! I love fall. I ***might*** give in and test ridiculously early tomorrow, but this remains to be seen. I have a pile of Wondfo's...


----------



## macydarling

Echo~ just taking the same.multi vites I always do. Test! Im testing again tomorrow, poas party at 6am! Unless AF shows of course.


----------



## Praying4BB

So I am fairly positive I am out for this cycle already. Didn't even get to test! Temp drop and yucky AF feeling started this morning and I noticed brown spotting soon after. This cycle has me worried something is wrong. We seemed to do everything right- timing and all. Unfortunately, we can't try again until December because of DH's work schedule. I read we have to wait a year before getting help (which is scaring me... I feel like that is way too long for a 30+ y/o to find out what is wrong!). Does anyone have any recommendations of things we can do now to improve our chances in December?


----------



## echo

Sorry, Praying. :/ Softcups? Pineapple core? Nettle tea? I've read of so many things.


----------



## Bug222

praying- unfortunately even with pefect timing there is only a 20% chance of conceiving each cycle.. it sucks!!! lol.. did you do anything this cycle to increase your chance?


----------



## Praying4BB

Bug222 said:


> praying- unfortunately even with pefect timing there is only a 20% chance of conceiving each cycle.. it sucks!!! lol.. did you do anything this cycle to increase your chance?

Not really, I used OPKs and charted for the first time to make sure I ovulated, which I think I did, but haven't done anything else. I have had long cycles since coming off BCP in April (34-37 days) and I noticed last cycle (and it appears to be the same with this one) that I had spotting for 3-4 days before AF finally came. I've noticed plenty of fertile CM so that doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## Bug222

yeah it looks like you did based on your chart! 

I take- prenatal, folic acid, b-complex (because my LP was quite short), low dose aspirin, EPO from AF to ov, RLT from AF to ov... temp, opks, softcups and preseed... but im a little obsessive lol.


----------



## Praying4BB

Bug222 said:


> yeah it looks like you did based on your chart!
> 
> I take- prenatal, folic acid, b-complex (because my LP was quite short), low dose aspirin, EPO from AF to ov, RLT from AF to ov... temp, opks, softcups and preseed... but im a little obsessive lol.

Thanks! I've been doing prenatal, fish oil, and vitamin D, but maybe I'll add a couple of these to the daily list! DH already thinks I am obsessive ("clinical" he called me!!!) so it definitely can't hurt!


----------



## Bug222

lol no problem :)


----------



## Katie_A

n.miller said:


> Welcome Katie_A and KatieSweet. Good luck to you both.
> 
> 
> In other news, I got my baby fix today. Out university is open on Labor day and one of my coworkers needed to teach. Well, her daycare is closed, so I babysat her 22 mon old for 2 hours. Then, a student brought by a rescued baby squirrel, so I have been running around taking care of him. Gonna call an animal rehab facility tomorrow.

Hi! Excited to be here!

Awww, awesome! Hanging out with babies is so amazing *and* agonizing cause I want one pretty darn bad right now! I worked in a family drop-in centre for awhile and spent all day every day hanging out with babies, it made my uterus ache! haha. Also I have a weird fondness for squirrels and taking care of a rescued one is my dream! haha. Strange I know.


----------



## caringo

^haha, I agree! I just accepted a part time position (one day a week) at our church doing nursery, and man - it's great but makes me a little sad! I so want a baby but it's also a great reminder of how hard it will be...phew.

AF is winding down for me...but I have getting very sharp pains in my rib cage today? I seriously am confused as of why. I got the same thing really bad a month or so ago, but I was well past my period and not near ovulation. May have been during an LH surge though, can't remember, but don't think I could be having an LH surge this soon??


----------



## drjo718

Bug222 said:


> drjo- im a nurse too and work a rotation of days/nights... I charted when TTC #1 and this time too :). It isn't as accurate as someone who sleeps normally but I can see the clear pattern in it.

I guess I'll have to give it a shot then! Do I need to sleep a certain number of hours before taking my temp?


----------



## Bug222

I think the "rules" say 4 hours :)


----------



## jumpingo

mrsz24 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to the forum world after stalking for a couple cycles. I hope you don't mind my joining. Testing Sept 25 if all goes well!

welcome!!:wave:



macydarling said:


> When AF shows Im going to :wine:

oh my, me too, only:beer::beer::drunk: i had 2 beers yesterday because i figured after 2 BFNs, i deserved it :haha: though, if you have the VIP version of FF and look at the pregnancy monitor "points" i noticed it takes a point away if you check the "drinking" box. hahaha! oops:roll:



macydarling said:


> Echo~ just taking the same.multi vites I always do. Test! Im testing again tomorrow, poas party at 6am! Unless AF shows of course.

fingers crossed! i can't test again yet. 
11 and 12 DPO negatives were enough to keep me away from testing for a couple days. 
i guess if AF doesn't show by thursday, i'll test on friday? 

anyone else testing on friday? hunni, did i see you say friday??:flower:



drjo718 said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> drjo- im a nurse too and work a rotation of days/nights... I charted when TTC #1 and this time too :). It isn't as accurate as someone who sleeps normally but I can see the clear pattern in it.
> 
> I guess I'll have to give it a shot then! Do I need to sleep a certain number of hours before taking my temp?Click to expand...

FF says at least 3 solid hours of sleep and at the same time every day, which for people who work shifts or anyone who doesn't sleep well, it makes it tough. i have found that instead of having 2 variables in the FF equation, it's good to just take it at the same time (or within an hour or so) and if you haven't slept 3 solid hours before that to just check the "sleep deprived" box. FF will take that into account when it looks at your numbers. if some days it's earlier or later AND you sometimes aren't sleeping, it's just doubling the "unknown" factors for FF (my theory, at least).


----------



## MolGold

Here's my test today.. :) looks pink n fat :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1409638219414.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lolawnek

Molgold congrats!! Looks good!!


----------



## macydarling

Congrats Mol. Still no AF but another bfn for me. :nope:


----------



## sil

Hi everyone, mind if I hop on the September train? I am currently 9 DPO and have been POS for a few days now even though I know there is no way it would be positive yet. I'm currently trying for baby number 2. My and DH's anniversary falls on September 5th (12 DPO), so it'd be wonderful to surprise him with a positive test if I were so lucky. Fingers crossed!


----------



## DandJ

AF should have arrived yesterday... now I'm 15dpo still a bfn. :?


----------



## jumpingo

what is up with so many people this cycle!:nope:
so many "AF was due but still BFN"s around...crazy!
hope we get something one way or the other!! hang in there everyone!!


----------



## macydarling

I agree Jump. Im so confused. AF usually isnt late so this.is bizarre to me. I dont want to get my hopes up though. Feel like Im out bc I keep getting bfn.


----------



## DandJ

Haaaaa, scratch that! AF came :) 15 LP, unusual for me. Oh wells!


----------



## macydarling

So sorry D&J :hugs:


----------



## caringo

Dang it DandJ! What a bummer :( odd that you had an unusual LP!

Hope you get a clear answer soon Macy! 

Welcome sil! Hope you get an awesome anniversary surprise :)

So I was thinking yesterday I might have been getting an LH surge even tho I was only CD5...well this morning I go to the restroom and get a huuuuge long piece of what looks like bloody EWCM! What the?!


----------



## Blondie_x

jumpingo and macydarling - I have my fingers crossed for you both! How many days late are you both now?

Sorry DandJ - good luck for this cycle :hugs:

Welcome sil! :wave:

Thanks for the positive comments on my symptoms ladies! I would be excited about this cycle if it weren't for my low temps this morning and yesterday morning. Yesterday I'm sure my mouth was open when I woke up :haha: and this morning when I woke up the room was cold as the window was left open last night. I'm hoping these are the reasons for my low temps, but I'm not feeling very hopeful now. I've still had some twinges in my low abdomen and achey feelings in my breasts. I guess we'll just need to wait and see! I'm 9dpo today and I'm due AF on Friday.


----------



## KTJ006

Hi ladies, sorry I have not been very active on this forum. Sometimes I think it is good to just stay away otherwise I would become a little obsessive!

Anyways. I tested on Sunday which was three days before AF was supposed to come. I tested on a FRER and got a light lime. It wasn't faint at all, meaning I didn't have to strain to see it. It was there but light. DH saw it too. Today I tested on a Clearblue easy digital and it came up and said not pregnant. What in the world?! Talk about an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## Blondie_x

KTJ006 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have not been very active on this forum. Sometimes I think it is good to just stay away otherwise I would become a little obsessive!
> 
> Anyways. I tested on Sunday which was three days before AF was supposed to come. I tested on a FRER and got a light lime. It wasn't faint at all, meaning I didn't have to strain to see it. It was there but light. DH saw it too. Today I tested on a Clearblue easy digital and it came up and said not pregnant. What in the world?! Talk about an emotional roller coaster.

I think the FRER is more sensitive than the Clearblue Digital. Fingers crossed for you that this is the reason the Clearblue was negative.


----------



## KTJ006

Blondie_x said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry I have not been very active on this forum. Sometimes I think it is good to just stay away otherwise I would become a little obsessive!
> 
> Anyways. I tested on Sunday which was three days before AF was supposed to come. I tested on a FRER and got a light lime. It wasn't faint at all, meaning I didn't have to strain to see it. It was there but light. DH saw it too. Today I tested on a Clearblue easy digital and it came up and said not pregnant. What in the world?! Talk about an emotional roller coaster.
> 
> I think the FRER is more sensitive than the Clearblue Digital. Fingers crossed for you that this is the reason the Clearblue was negative.Click to expand...

Thanks Blondie. Interesting that the Clearblue easy would be negative the day before AF when it boasts that it can detect up to five days early! I might just take a wait-and-see approach and if nothing happens by Friday retest again. Oh well...


----------



## KrissyB

Ugh - Sorry the :witch: got you DandJ.... Sometimes your LP can vary by a day or so in either direction :(

AFM - 4 dpo and just trucking along. LOL assuming nothing changes, I'm probably half way through my tww now :shrug:


----------



## jumpingo

Blondie_x said:


> jumpingo and macydarling - I have my fingers crossed for you both! How many days late are you both now?

thanks!:thumbup:

i usually have 28-30 cycles but never paid enough attention so could have been more or less up until i starting charting/temping. july was a 28 day cycle with O on CD17. so then this cycle i Oed at CD14 and FF only has one month of charting to go off, so it used my 11 day LP and said AF would be due yesterday. but that's still only CD26, so if i wasn't temping, i wouldn't even think AF was late for another couple days...:huh:

made it through today, 13DPO with no sign of AF and my husband randomly looked across the kitchen and asked if my boobs were getting bigger:haha: so we'll see what my temp does tomorrow!:roll:


----------



## hunni12

Cd 30 for me and no af just haven't tested..15 days since i had those right side pains and now queasiness has kicked in. Went sleep queasy and woke up queasy


----------



## macydarling

Blondie_x said:


> jumpingo and macydarling - I have my fingers crossed for you both! How many days late are you both now?
> 
> Sorry DandJ - good luck for this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Welcome sil! :wave:
> 
> Thanks for the positive comments on my symptoms ladies! I would be excited about this cycle if it weren't for my low temps this morning and yesterday morning. Yesterday I'm sure my mouth was open when I woke up :haha: and this morning when I woke up the room was cold as the window was left open last night. I'm hoping these are the reasons for my low temps, but I'm not feeling very hopeful now. I've still had some twinges in my low abdomen and achey feelings in my breasts. I guess we'll just need to wait and see! I'm 9dpo today and I'm due AF on Friday.

AF was due yesterday for me! Although I didnt get positive opks ril cd 18, 19, and 20. My cycle is usually 27 days and this id my first time using opks so idk if that is normal O time or late for me! :shrug:


----------



## babifever

sil said:


> Hi everyone, mind if I hop on the September train? I am currently 9 DPO and have been POS for a few days now even though I know there is no way it would be positive yet. I'm currently trying for baby number 2. My and DH's anniversary falls on September 5th (12 DPO), so it'd be wonderful to surprise him with a positive test if I were so lucky. Fingers crossed!

actually I've seen faint positives at DPO8


----------



## babifever

jumpingo said:


> Blondie_x said:
> 
> 
> jumpingo and macydarling - I have my fingers crossed for you both! How many days late are you both now?
> 
> thanks!:thumbup:
> 
> i usually have 28-30 cycles but never paid enough attention so could have been more or less up until i starting charting/temping. july was a 28 day cycle with O on CD17. so then this cycle i Oed at CD14 and FF only has one month of charting to go off, so it used my 11 day LP and said AF would be due yesterday. but that's still only CD26, so if i wasn't temping, i wouldn't even think AF was late for another couple days...:huh:
> 
> made it through today, 13DPO with no sign of AF and my husband randomly looked across the kitchen and asked if my boobs were getting bigger:haha: so we'll see what my temp does tomorrow!:roll:Click to expand...

when are you testing?


----------



## Beadette

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping in here.

I'm 2 days late for AF but having BFN's :grr:

Trying to ttc number 2. It's only my second cycle ttc. 

Am feeling a bit pissed off as if I'm not pregnant I just want my bloody period to start so I can start cycle 3! 

I'm 11/12dpo now. In the past I've had lines by 10dpo if preg so feeling like I'm out but wanting to cling on until AF shows. 

Hope she shows soon as I'm spending a fortune on tests and imagining symptoms left right and centre. I swear ttc turns me insane!


----------



## Newmrsb

Hi Beadette :hi: There is nothing worse than late AF with a BFN, is there?! So frustrating. Hope the waiting game ends for you soon so you can get the BFP or get started on the next cycle!

I'm on 6 DPO today and wondering how it's only SIX. This cycle turned out bad for me, too, because I have zero distractions. I was supposed to be starting a new job this week and was super excited about it (after long-term unemployment), and a few days ago, I found out the funding fell through. So...twiddling my thumbs, trying not to imagine phantom pregnancy signs (although this time I feel like I'm having AF signs and it's not going to happen for me). It's only my first cycle trying so I'm just feeling down about the whole process! I wish it was easier!!!


----------



## Lynny77

Wow so many ladies late with af and bfn the on earth is going on? It's such a mind game too! How can you not get your hopes up then?

Mol congrats! So happy for you! 

Jumpingo I hope af stays far away! 

Caringo that's so strange about the ewcm during af. I'm not sure what to think! Maybe you will O sooner this cycle!

Blondie you're still in! I bet the cold affected your temps.

KT keep us updated. Hopefully that clearblue is just not sensitive enough. A positive on a frer though is such good news!

Hunni I think you're time is coming!

Krissy I love the first half of the 2ww:) hopefully yours goes by quickly.

Macy how are you doing today? 

Sorry about the withc DandJ. What a tease!

Afm 12dpo but I'm sure I'm out. The month I had my bfp I didn't cramp hardly and no spotting. I have yet to spot but I've been cramping like I do on negative months. My womb just feels empty is that makes any sense. I do hope af stays away until friday so that'll put me in my fertile period when we're on holiday:) 

Hi to anyone I may have missed!


----------



## macydarling

Hi Lynny. I hope you get a big surprise bfp! I know with my m/c I felt just like I was getting af! Cramps and everything. I got an early bfp and thought for sure I was going to get af anyway!

I am ok, thanks for asking. Just so very confused! I thought I would have answers by now. But looks like everything is just a great big question mark! Ive only got one test left and Im not sure if I even want to use it tomorrow. I am not having pms but not pg symptoms either. Just feel normal, except that Im going nuts waiting!


----------



## n.miller

:hi: to all the new people. I think I have everyone added. 

Mol - looks great! Let me know when you'd like to be added to the BFPs.

Everyone who's AF is late and BFN - FX for you for either BFPs or answers. I know I hate the non-answer state.

AFM - I woke even 1 hr earlier this morning than yesterday and temp did an increase. Tomorrow I can sleep in till 8, my summer testing time, so I'll get a more accurate temp. FX it increases.

I hate Tuesdays. I teach from 8-11, 11-12, 2-5, and 5:30-8:30. I have 4 minutes till class, and my legs are hurting, so I will happily sit in my office until the very last second.


----------



## Domara

Officially out, CD1 here :( booo. At least I have a new box of FRER? haha. Good luck to everyone else, I hope you get your BFPs :)


----------



## AugustBride6

smiley4442 said:


> AugustBride6 said:
> 
> 
> Smiley.....You are in Indiana too!!!
> 
> Yes I am. I never noticed you were too! Where are you from?Click to expand...


Just outside of Indianapolis :)


----------



## curiousowl

Well, I tested positive this morning. It's faint though, maybe too faint for 13dpo on an FRER. It looks like my chemical, maybe slightly darker. I did do some digging and it looks kind of split in the FF galleries between dark and faint positives at 13dpo. At least I'm not spotting/bleeding constantly this time I guess. Lots of mild cramping though. I have a dr's appointment at 9am tomorrow morning.

I don't have the energy to have any emotions about this one way or the other after last time. I just feel kind of numb. If I ever get a dark positive I'll probably lose my mind with joy.


----------



## nflores77

Julesillini8 said:


> Well, i got the ball rolling...
> I can be moved down to the bfps.... Had one this afternoon and again this evening. Faint but def there at 8 dpo. Sending this good luck to all you other ladies!

Woohoo Congrats to the recent BFP Jules and Shanna, Curiousowl and Mol !!!! :baby::yipee::headspin:


----------



## macydarling

Congrats curious! That is great! Im sorry you are having mixed feelings. Did you use fmu? I think 13dpo is still pretty early so I would think it is very normal to only have a faint line. Do we get to see a pic?!? Congrats again :hugs: so happy for you!


----------



## tlc92

:happydance::wacko: hi ladies I hope I don't sound like a crazy but im not sure if im preg or not :dohh: today im 13dpo and I've been having all the symptoms I had with my first pregnancy that ended in march miscarried, I took a test last night got a very very very faint + took another today got a very very faint + but clearer than last night's +.
could I be pregnant? is it to early? any advice helps thanks


----------



## nflores77

tlc92 said:


> :happydance::wacko: hi ladies I hope I don't sound like a crazy but im not sure if im preg or not :dohh: today im 13dpo and I've been having all the symptoms I had with my first pregnancy that ended in march miscarried, I took a test last night got a very very very faint + took another today got a very very faint + but clearer than last night's +.
> could I be pregnant? is it to early? any advice helps thanks

TLC I had a miscarriage in April ended in D&C .. I know all to well the feeling. No AF and faint BFP seems very hopefully and I know I would be calling my DR to get HCG blood test ... every pregnancy is different and you want to get seen earlier than later. (That is my advice.) Get some blood drawn today then in a few days another draw. If numbers are increasing and doubling it's a good sign!!!

Best of Luck hun!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats curious! I hope it gets nice and dark in a few days!


----------



## tlc92

tlc92 said:


> :happydance::wacko: hi ladies I hope I don't sound like a crazy but im not sure if im preg or not :dohh: today im 13dpo and I've been having all the symptoms I had with my first pregnancy that ended in march miscarried, I took a test last night got a very very very faint + took another today got a very very faint + but clearer than last night's +.
> could I be pregnant? is it to early? any advice helps thanks

here's a pic of todays test sorry for the bad coloring my phone don't pick up the dye very well. look at the top you'll see a faint pink line
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140902_002.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Bug222

Tlc- like nflores said I would see if you can get some bloodwork done- good luck!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Curious! I hope the lines keep getting darker for you!

Same for you tlc! :dust:


----------



## curiousowl

macydarling said:


> Congrats curious! That is great! Im sorry you are having mixed feelings. Did you use fmu? I think 13dpo is still pretty early so I would think it is very normal to only have a faint line. Do we get to see a pic?!? Congrats again :hugs: so happy for you!

Thank you guys, yes it was FMU. I just wish it was dark so I could get excited. I'm afraid I'm going to lose this one too.

This picture is about 10 hours later, so much darker.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0861.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## KTJ006

curiousowl said:


> Well, I tested positive this morning. It's faint though, maybe too faint for 13dpo on an FRER. It looks like my chemical, maybe slightly darker. I did do some digging and it looks kind of split in the FF galleries between dark and faint positives at 13dpo. At least I'm not spotting/bleeding constantly this time I guess. Lots of mild cramping though. I have a dr's appointment at 9am tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't have the energy to have any emotions about this one way or the other after last time. I just feel kind of numb. If I ever get a dark positive I'll probably lose my mind with joy.

*Curiousowl*....I kind of feel the same way as you! I've always had implantation bleeding before I saw a positive. This time, nothing. So I'm really thinking it's a chemical which is why the clearblue digi didn't pick up on anything. I'm trying to hold out until Friday to re-test again...I only have 2 left! Good luck to you...the waiting just plain stinks.


----------



## Julesillini8

Curious owl, everyone implants on diff days. Maybe it's just burrowed in later? :) fingers crossed Hun :)


----------



## hunni12

congrats curious


----------



## n.miller

Congrats to curiousowl and tlc. Please let me know if and when you want to be moved to the BFP list.


----------



## KatieSweet

Congrats to everyone with BFP's! I'm rooting for you ladies to have a sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## caringo

Congrats curious and tlc!! :) hope your lines get darker and your lil bean sticks!!


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks guys! I'll let you know n.miller. We'll see how things go tomorrow.


----------



## Blondie_x

Congrats curiousowl and tlc


----------



## Lynny77

Curious that looks fairly dark to me! It's not a squinter that's for sure and for being 13dpo it's not bad! But I know how scared you're feeling and I pray that this is the sticky bean you've been waiting for!

Tic that goes for you as well! Everything is crossed for you!


----------



## jumpingo

curious, that's exciting!!:wohoo: (i mean, understand the exciting and yet not sure feeling) but hope everything goes well!!! let us know what the doctor says!:thumbup:


----------



## jumpingo

babifever said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie_x said:
> 
> 
> jumpingo and macydarling - I have my fingers crossed for you both! How many days late are you both now?
> 
> thanks!:thumbup:
> 
> i usually have 28-30 cycles but never paid enough attention so could have been more or less up until i starting charting/temping. july was a 28 day cycle with O on CD17. so then this cycle i Oed at CD14 and FF only has one month of charting to go off, so it used my 11 day LP and said AF would be due yesterday. but that's still only CD26, so if i wasn't temping, i wouldn't even think AF was late for another couple days...:huh:
> 
> made it through today, 13DPO with no sign of AF and my husband randomly looked across the kitchen and asked if my boobs were getting bigger:haha: so we'll see what my temp does tomorrow!:roll:Click to expand...
> 
> when are you testing?Click to expand...

 i tested at 11 and 12DPO and both were negative. i'm 14DPO as of this morning and my temp stayed the same as yesterday (mid post-O temp, not high but not dropping near the coverline either) but gonna wait a couple more days before testing again. maybe FF was wrong about my O date, in which case i wouldn't be "late" until friday or saturday. just waiting AF out i think:coffee: can't handle the negative tests too well:nope:


----------



## Katie_A

BIG congrats to those with BFPs!! :yipee: Here's hoping everything continues to be great for y'all from here on out!


----------



## MolGold

Congrats to bfps and GL ladies. Let's get some more!
I hope the late AF is just a shy bean :) 

N.miller i'm due for my doc appointment this Saturday. If all goes well till then then I will let you know to move me to the bfp list as well.

Today's test was light too. Waiting for my CB plus tests to arrive !


----------



## macydarling

Mol~ Im sure it is just a shy bean! Hooray!

AFM~ CD30 here, AF hasnt ever been this late. 11dpo today. Took my last test today, an answer one and bfn. Wth! Guess af is just being a tease.


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> Mol~ Im sure it is just a shy bean! Hooray!
> 
> AFM~ CD30 here, AF hasnt ever been this late. 11dpo today. Took my last test today, an answer one and bfn. Wth! Guess af is just being a tease.

Awww macy, hope you aren't experiencing what I did cycle #11 where it ended up being AF 5 days late. It stinks to think you might finally see your :bfp: because you're otherwise never late and then AF comes:(

AFM I'm CD8 and still expecting to O CD13 (so 8th September). 

DH and I are just taking things easy and playing by ear. We're just going to make sure we get at least 1 BDing session close to my O day and see what happens. I can't take all this planned BDing anymore, it's been a strain and has been gradually sucking the life out of our sex life:nope: It's like we're BDing to make a baby and not for intimacy. Sure some of those sessions have been really good but for the most part, it's not been. I think this will be _really_ good for our relationship. I can feel we've been frustrated over the whole actively TTCing thing and having some NTNP cycles is just what we need:thumbup: If we end up needing assisted conception, which will add it's own stress, it'll be nice that we've had some months to connect again so we can stand a united front and handle going through it:thumbup:


----------



## macydarling

I hope not Kat :nope: I remember when you went thru that. Seems like cruel and unusual punishment! I am hoping maybe Im off on what dpo I am (I just guessed from the three days of +opks, I dont temp.) b/c bfn at 11dpo makes things look pretty bleak.


----------



## Blondie_x

Im 10dpo today and have a bad headache and major acid reflux. Also lots of creamy cm. As for my temp, yet again I have another temp which isn't accurate as I woke up 1.5 hours early and so I took my temp at that time. I'm glad to see my temp went up a little bit, but of course it is not accurate so I can't really be sure what it would have been if I took it at the right time.


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> I hope not Kat :nope: I remember when you went thru that. Seems like cruel and unusual punishment! I am hoping maybe Im off on what dpo I am (I just guessed from the three days of +opks, I dont temp.) b/c bfn at 11dpo makes things look pretty bleak.

Yeah it wasn't much fun:nope: We can hope you're a little off, I wouldn't give up completely unless it's also a bfn around 13-14 dpo or if, of course, AF shows up.


----------



## babifever

curiousowl said:


> Well, I tested positive this morning. It's faint though, maybe too faint for 13dpo on an FRER. It looks like my chemical, maybe slightly darker. I did do some digging and it looks kind of split in the FF galleries between dark and faint positives at 13dpo. At least I'm not spotting/bleeding constantly this time I guess. Lots of mild cramping though. I have a dr's appointment at 9am tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't have the energy to have any emotions about this one way or the other after last time. I just feel kind of numb. If I ever get a dark positive I'll probably lose my mind with joy.

when is AF due? What's the plan...


----------



## Bug222

3 dpo and got my crosshairs today. timing was good so its now just (another) waiting game


----------



## Blondie_x

Bug222 said:


> 3 dpo and got my crosshairs today. timing was good so its now just (another) waiting game

Good luck Bug222! :)


----------



## KrissyB

Macy - You're definitely not out until AF shows! Getting a bfp after 11 dpo is still extremely possible. And look at the bright side - even if this isn't your month, you know it was just a long cycle and that you don't have to worry about short LPs! FXed for you :dust:


----------



## macydarling

Very true Krissy! Thanks! 

Everything I was reading on google says your chances of getting bfp after 11dpo become extremely slim. So it has me bummed out.


----------



## KrissyB

Macy - I was more than 5 weeks pg before I got a :bfp: on a home test with my daughter :shrug: Cheeky posted this a while back to help explain why every woman varies.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2164359-some-information-hcg-levels-testing.html


----------



## sil

Hi ladies, BFN this morning (10 dpo). I told myself I wouldn't test until AF was due, but I just can't help it and have been testing every morning.


----------



## Beadette

I've spent a fortune on tests so far and keep getting BFN's so white they could pass the Daz doorstep challenge! :D 

I'm so fed up!! Where is AF???? Argh

12/13dpo today (based on peak days on CBFM) and 3 days late for AF based on past 12 months cycles! Boo hiss


----------



## tlc92

tlc92 said:


> tlc92 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::wacko: hi ladies I hope I don't sound like a crazy but im not sure if im preg or not :dohh: today im 13dpo and I've been having all the symptoms I had with my first pregnancy that ended in march miscarried, I took a test last night got a very very very faint + took another today got a very very faint + but clearer than last night's +.
> could I be pregnant? is it to early? any advice helps thanks
> 
> here's a pic of todays test sorry for the bad coloring my phone don't pick up the dye very well. look at the top you'll see a faint pink lineClick to expand...

tested again this morning using fmu and got a lot darker positive than I did yesterday right away but faded a little after 3 minuets but positive is positive and that's 3 positives in 3 days:happydance: I'll try to post pic but is very hard to see my phone don't pick up dye well
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140903_001.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 26









WP_20140903_003.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## babifever

tlc92 said:


> tlc92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlc92 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::wacko: hi ladies I hope I don't sound like a crazy but im not sure if im preg or not :dohh: today im 13dpo and I've been having all the symptoms I had with my first pregnancy that ended in march miscarried, I took a test last night got a very very very faint + took another today got a very very faint + but clearer than last night's +.
> could I be pregnant? is it to early? any advice helps thanks
> 
> here's a pic of todays test sorry for the bad coloring my phone don't pick up the dye very well. look at the top you'll see a faint pink lineClick to expand...
> 
> tested again this morning using fmu and got a lot darker positive than I did yesterday right away but faded a little after 3 minuets but positive is positive and that's 3 positives in 3 days:happydance: I'll try to post pic but is very hard to see my phone don't pick up dye wellClick to expand...

Congratulations love


----------



## macydarling

Thank you sooo much Krissy! What an interesting post! I thought I knew everything about ttc but apparently not. Seriously you just made me feel a lot more relaxed! I guess I was thinking since I had a bfp 11dpo with my m/c that was the norm. Not sure if I should buy some more tests? Hmm...

Beadette we are in the same boat!

Congrats tlc!


----------



## smiley4442

AugustBride6 said:


> smiley4442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AugustBride6 said:
> 
> 
> Smiley.....You are in Indiana too!!!
> 
> Yes I am. I never noticed you were too! Where are you from?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just outside of Indianapolis :)Click to expand...

Depending on which way your about 2 hours away from me. I live in Southern Indiana about 45 miles from Louisville :haha:



curiousowl said:


> Well, I tested positive this morning. It's faint though, maybe too faint for 13dpo on an FRER. It looks like my chemical, maybe slightly darker. I did do some digging and it looks kind of split in the FF galleries between dark and faint positives at 13dpo. At least I'm not spotting/bleeding constantly this time I guess. Lots of mild cramping though. I have a dr's appointment at 9am tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't have the energy to have any emotions about this one way or the other after last time. I just feel kind of numb. If I ever get a dark positive I'll probably lose my mind with joy.




tlc92 said:


> :happydance::wacko: hi ladies I hope I don't sound like a crazy but im not sure if im preg or not :dohh: today im 13dpo and I've been having all the symptoms I had with my first pregnancy that ended in march miscarried, I took a test last night got a very very very faint + took another today got a very very faint + but clearer than last night's +.
> could I be pregnant? is it to early? any advice helps thanks

Congrats Curios & tls. Hoping you have a sticky little bean and a H&H 9 months :happydance:



AFM: CD7 lol ;) that be all


----------



## Jessie2

Can I join? This is my first month of TTC #2. Had a mc which lead to a d/c in March. At just ended. 

Congrats to all BFP!!


----------



## lolawnek

Spotting today which means AF will come tomorrow right on time! I can stay in this thread though since 26 day cycle!


----------



## DandJ

:ninja:


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Jesse - Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Lola - I hope it's just IB or something, and the :witch: stays away tomorrow!

Curious - How did your tests look today? And btw - I just realized you're from DC! DandJ and I are from NoVA :D Small world


----------



## macydarling

Im not far...in MD :)


----------



## n.miller

macy - FX for you. I know how you feel. On my first clomid cycle, AF was 7 days late! 

Blondie - Ugh! I'm right there with you on the temp thing. 

tlc - it might be time to move you to the BFPs. Let me know.

Jessie - Welcome! Good Luck!



AFM - I thought I was going to be able to get an accurate temp today. But I overslept by an hour! :sleep: Temp went up a lot, so I'm kinda hoping that had I gotten up on time, it would have gone up a little. I won't be able to get an accurate temp from tomorrow until maybe Sunday. So I doubt I'll get my cross hairs this month. But hopefully I'll see some high temps. 

Unfortunately, it's looking like opks will not work for me, considering it seems like, if I did O, it was at least a week after the +opk. If I end up with a BFN, we might need to just BD EOD the whole cycle to cover all bases. If we don't conceive next cycle, we're going to talk with the RE about trying IUI before our deductible starts over.


----------



## n.miller

Also... I've been having some bizarre/could be in my head symptoms.

I've been urinating more frequently, although I have been drinking more water. Also, I completely forgot to set my alarm last night and overslept resulting in sleeping from 11pm-9am. And I'm exhausted and fighting to keep my eyes open. But the strangest symptom is a tmi so I shall hide it below.


Spoiler
I got home from work last night, and despite having used the bathroom before I left (1 hr commute) I SUDDENLY had to pee. Went to my bathroom and started getting undressed. The act of bending down to pull off my pants became too much and I started peeing! The urge to pee came from no where. I have no idea where the heck that came from. Managed to stop it after like a second, but it was still so strange.


----------



## AugustBride6

I officially get an F for this cycle. We only BD the day before my +opk. I went camping all weekend and DH stayed home to work so there was no fun stuff going on during my fertile window. GRRRR!! I didn't even bother temping either. Baby making fail! :dohh: The upside is I will have no temptation to test early! :shrug:


----------



## AugustBride6

Smiley...I am West of Indy. We are actually heading down your way next month to look at USI with our oldest. Small world!


----------



## tlc92

n.miller said:


> macy - FX for you. I know how you feel. On my first clomid cycle, AF was 7 days late!
> 
> Blondie - Ugh! I'm right there with you on the temp thing.
> 
> tlc - it might be time to move you to the BFPs. Let me know.
> 
> Jessie - Welcome! Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - I thought I was going to be able to get an accurate temp today. But I overslept by an hour! :sleep: Temp went up a lot, so I'm kinda hoping that had I gotten up on time, it would have gone up a little. I won't be able to get an accurate temp from tomorrow until maybe Sunday. So I doubt I'll get my cross hairs this month. But hopefully I'll see some high temps.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's looking like opks will not work for me, considering it seems like, if I did O, it was at least a week after the +opk. If I end up with a BFN, we might need to just BD EOD the whole cycle to cover all bases. If we don't conceive next cycle, we're going to talk with the RE about trying IUI before our deductible starts over.

yes please! I would love to be added to the BFPs


----------



## sma1588

plz take me off the bfp list. my levels just came back as 3 so now I wait for the end


----------



## macydarling

Oh no Sma. I am so sorry to hear this :hugs: we are all here for you.


----------



## curiousowl

KrissyB said:


> Welcome Jesse - Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
> 
> Lola - I hope it's just IB or something, and the :witch: stays away tomorrow!
> 
> Curious - How did your tests look today? And btw - I just realized you're from DC! DandJ and I are from NoVA :D Small world




macydarling said:


> Im not far...in MD :)


Hi local friends :) We actually live right over the border in MD these days.

I didn't test this morning, I wanted to give it a chance to darken. I think I will test tomorrow morning though. I also went to the doctor today and am getting betas and progesterone tests. First results tomorrow. Fingers crossed.[-o&lt;


----------



## curiousowl

sma1588 said:


> plz take me off the bfp list. my levels just came back as 3 so now I wait for the end

I am so sorry.


----------



## n.miller

:hugs:I'm so sorry sma


----------



## jumpingo

temp dropped below the coverline today at CD29. same thing happened the day AF showed last month.

so, either 

a. it's just a coincidence and FF is right that i'm 15DPO and AF won't show because i'm pregnant...

OR

b. FF couldn't predict well with my erratic temps and i didn't O on 14, but on 17 like i did last month, and i was never actually "late" and AF is on her way...

wow this waiting sucks.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50e7f1//thumb.png
my chart


----------



## Bug222

so sorry sma xxx


----------



## MolGold

Oh Sma :( Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## nflores77

sma1588 said:


> plz take me off the bfp list. my levels just came back as 3 so now I wait for the end

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: SMA


----------



## KatieSweet

So sorry sma..! :hugs:


----------



## KTJ006

Ladies that have had a chemical pregnancy: did you know you had one because you had a positive pregnancy test then got your period? Pretty sure that's what's happening. Took a FRER on Sunday (3 days before AF) and got a light line - easy to see but light. Took a Clearblue digi on Tuesday and it said not pregnant. Took another FRER this AM (1 day past AF) and negative. I'm cramping like AF will be here any minute. I usually spot before an AF but didn't this cycle. So crushed. We timed our BDing perfectly based on what the fertility monitor said so I'm not sure how we could do any better. I just want to lay in bed all day and mope :( How easily you get your hopes up only to come crashing down :(


----------



## Beadette

AF finally showed for me this morning! So onwards and upwards now


----------



## KatO79

KTJ006 said:


> Ladies that have had a chemical pregnancy: did you know you had one because you had a positive pregnancy test then got your period? Pretty sure that's what's happening. Took a FRER on Sunday (3 days before AF) and got a light line - easy to see but light. Took a Clearblue digi on Tuesday and it said not pregnant. Took another FRER this AM (1 day past AF) and negative. I'm cramping like AF will be here any minute. I usually spot before an AF but didn't this cycle. So crushed. We timed our BDing perfectly based on what the fertility monitor said so I'm not sure how we could do any better. I just want to lay in bed all day and mope :( How easily you get your hopes up only to come crashing down :(

I think most who've had a chemical had a positive HPT and then got their period a few days later than normal. 

I never actually did see a positive HPT because I wanted to be sure to have a dark line (so I wouldn't go nuts trying to see if it really is a positive test or not) so I was going to test at 18 dpo but started getting watery bleeding at 17 dpo and was cramping really badly:( I just knew I was pregnant for sure because of so many symptoms like tugging feeling at my belly button, strange pain in my uterus at around 6 dpo that made me say "ouch" out loud (think it was implantation), metal taste in mouth from 14 dpo, breast pains plus I had the highest temps I've ever seen for me (my 3rd month temping). 

I'm sure you timed things as best you could, you did actually conceive if you're experiencing a chemical, it just wasn't viable:( There was nothing you could have done better. It was bad luck. Just get it all out and have a good cry if that's what you need, I know I did. Hope you feel better soon and get you're viable :bfp: soon too :hug:


----------



## jumpingo

Beadette said:


> AF finally showed for me this morning! So onwards and upwards now

got me this afternoon, too. bring on september!:thumbup:


----------



## sil

Hi everyone, I'm feeling a bit down this morning. I had two amazing dreams last night about getting my BFP. In my second dream I got it on my wedding anniversary, which is tomorrow in real life, and I was able to wrap up the test and give it to my husband. This morning I felt really enthusiastic and excited that I might get a BFP, but of course it was still a stark white BFN.


----------



## jumpingo

sil said:


> Hi everyone, I'm feeling a bit down this morning. I had two amazing dreams last night about getting my BFP. In my second dream I got it on my wedding anniversary, which is tomorrow in real life, and I was able to wrap up the test and give it to my husband. This morning I felt really enthusiastic and excited that I might get a BFP, but of course it was still a stark white BFN.

awwww:cry: sorry to hear! usually my dreams are scary/intense but that's such a tease to get your hopes up:nope:

happy anniversary though!!!:flower: do something fun with your husband and try to forget the negative, even for just a couple hours<3


----------



## macydarling

So sorry about the witch Jump and Bead :( :hugs:

KT~ Im sorry to hear about your possible chemical :( :hugs:


----------



## KatieSweet

Aww, so sorry KT! Take care, and I hope you get your sticky bean soon :flower: :hugs:
ETA - sorry also to those of you whose AF has arrived. :dust: for next cycle! 

So - this is my third cycle after early miscarriage and AF has been a bit weird / delayed due to air travel and timezones, and I didn't BBT because of jetlag. But I think I'm about 5 or 6 DPO based on CM. 
I'm feeling pretty hormonal and feeling other things at weird times in my cycle assuming I'm right about when I would have ovulated, so I'm thinking this could be a good sign, but I'm remaining cautiously optimistic and calm now. It could just mean my hormones are still adjusting but I feel good knowing they're present for duty at least! Even if that means my poor husband gets yelled at in the evening for no good reason... :wacko:


----------



## DandJ

Sorry to those who got their AF's. Really sorry sma!!! :hugs:

:hi: NoVA & MDers! We should have a local meet-up! :winkwink:


----------



## macydarling

That is a great idea d&j!! Love it!!!

Im still waiting on af. Another bfn today! Boo.


----------



## Blondie_x

So sorry sma1588 and KTJ006 :hugs:

Also sorry to those whose AF showed up. Best of luck for this next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Blondie_x

AFM - I'm 11dpo today. Still feeling twinges and pulling sensations in my low abdomen/pelvic area. AF is due tomorrow! I managed to take my temp at the right time this morning and it was right back up again in the higher range. I took one of my cheap HPT's (I have only 1 FRER left and don't want to waste it before AF is late). I think I see something but I don't know if I'm just a crazy line eye lady!
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## AugustBride6

I think I see something too and I am horrible at seeing lines :happydance:


----------



## macydarling

Blondie, I see it when I enlarge it (Im on mobile). Yay!


----------



## macydarling

I feel left out so here is my latest bfn from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







20140904_063345-1.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Julesillini8

I see the line!


----------



## Blondie_x

Thanks ladies! Glad to know I'm not just crazy 

I'll take another one of those same tests tomorrow morning and will post it on here. Fingers crossed it is clearer.


----------



## KatieSweet

Blondie_x said:


> AFM - I'm 11dpo today. Still feeling twinges and pulling sensations in my low abdomen/pelvic area. AF is due tomorrow! I managed to take my temp at the right time this morning and it was right back up again in the higher range. I took one of my cheap HPT's (I have only 1 FRER left and don't want to waste it before AF is late). I think I see something but I don't know if I'm just a crazy line eye lady!

I see it too, immediately!


----------



## macydarling

Dont forget to post your updated test tomorrow Blondie :)


----------



## Bug222

i see it Blondie!!! Congrats!!!

4 dpo for me. temp jumped up a bit more so at least I know it was a good ov, not like last cycle that my temps were all over the place


----------



## curiousowl

Well, I tested this morning to prepare for the beta results and I'd say this is a BFP! After no progression with my chemical I can't even tell you how amazing I feel today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0862.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## macydarling

Holy cow Curious! No denying that line. That is a super bfp! Huge congrats! Was 13dpo the day you got your first line?? Or was the the first day you tested?

Wow, big congrats!


----------



## AugustBride6

Congrats Curious!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blondie_x

Thanks everyone, hoping tomorrow af is a no show and that I see a clearer line on a hpt 

Congrats curious! That's amazing progression, definitely no denying that line!


----------



## KrissyB

Holy cow curious!! Congrats!! :happydance: That is an awesome :bfp: H&H 9 months!


Sorry to all those the :witch: got... especially the ones she tried to trick :hugs:


----------



## macydarling

I wish af would quit this mean trick she is currently playing on me! I literally feel like Im going to go insane with this waiting :wacko:


----------



## jumpingo

curious!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## jumpingo

macy:flow:
i'm pretty sure the sadness of AF is worse than the insanity of waiting. hang in there!<3


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Jump. Sorry, I dont want to be insensitive to you :flower: AF really sucks.

I am just frustrated because I feel like I am going to wait for nothing and get af anyway since I keep getting bfns. So Im being tortured for no reason. I would gladly wait endlessly if that meant a bfp but it doesnt :nope:


----------



## curiousowl

Thank you guys!



macydarling said:


> Holy cow Curious! No denying that line. That is a super bfp! Huge congrats! Was 13dpo the day you got your first line?? Or was the the first day you tested?
> 
> Wow, big congrats!

I didn't test before 13dpo but I don't think I would have gotten a positive much before then.




Blondie_x said:


> Thanks everyone, hoping tomorrow af is a no show and that I see a clearer line on a hpt
> 
> Congrats curious! That's amazing progression, definitely no denying that line!

I totally see your line! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling said:


> Thanks Jump. Sorry, I dont want to be insensitive to you :flower: AF really sucks.
> 
> I am just frustrated because I feel like I am going to wait for nothing and get af anyway since I keep getting bfns. So Im being tortured for no reason. I would gladly wait endlessly if that meant a bfp but it doesnt :nope:

didn't mean to make you feel like you were being insensitive, you aren't:thumbup: trying to be encouraging but my disappointment of my own situation is obviously creeping in...sorry! and yeah, i would wait too if i knew it meant a positive. maybe take a break from testing?:shrug::hugs:


----------



## macydarling

No worries :) I am just soo thankful to have you ladies to vent to since DH is sick of hearing about it lol (although Im sure you all are too!)

I think you are right...I was thinking that testing every day would feel "productive" and help but I think seeing that bfn makes me more irritated. Then again, if I dont test I will drive myself crazy wondering if that could have been the day it finally turns! Lose lose situation. :nope: I am just not feeling like this is my month though.


----------



## DandJ

Local meet up, let's make it happen! :lol:

@Macy; :hugs: I suggest not testing every day because it wastes your tests and makes ya upset. I only tested 3 times during my 2WW and I knew it was a bfn on 11dpo and then AF shows at 15dpo. It is hard but we will get through this!!


----------



## curiousowl

DandJ said:


> Local meet up, let's make it happen! :lol


:thumbup:


----------



## DandJ

Sorry for hijacking this thread but to those who are interested in a local meet up in Delaware/Maryland/Virginia, I have created a thread here: DelMarVa Meet Up


----------



## sma1588

KatO79 said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies that have had a chemical pregnancy: did you know you had one because you had a positive pregnancy test then got your period? Pretty sure that's what's happening. Took a FRER on Sunday (3 days before AF) and got a light line - easy to see but light. Took a Clearblue digi on Tuesday and it said not pregnant. Took another FRER this AM (1 day past AF) and negative. I'm cramping like AF will be here any minute. I usually spot before an AF but didn't this cycle. So crushed. We timed our BDing perfectly based on what the fertility monitor said so I'm not sure how we could do any better. I just want to lay in bed all day and mope :( How easily you get your hopes up only to come crashing down :(
> 
> I think most who've had a chemical had a positive HPT and then got their period a few days later than normal.
> 
> I never actually did see a positive HPT because I wanted to be sure to have a dark line (so I wouldn't go nuts trying to see if it really is a positive test or not) so I was going to test at 18 dpo but started getting watery bleeding at 17 dpo and was cramping really badly:( I just knew I was pregnant for sure because of so many symptoms like tugging feeling at my belly button, strange pain in my uterus at around 6 dpo that made me say "ouch" out loud (think it was implantation), metal taste in mouth from 14 dpo, breast pains plus I had the highest temps I've ever seen for me (my 3rd month temping).
> 
> I'm sure you timed things as best you could, you did actually conceive if you're experiencing a chemical, it just wasn't viable:( There was nothing you could have done better. It was bad luck. Just get it all out and have a good cry if that's what you need, I know I did. Hope you feel better soon and get you're viable :bfp: soon too :hug:[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> i just had one- well going through it now just waiting for the bleeding to start. i had 10+ test and 1 at the dr. my test got darker one day then lighter so i requested hcg blood test and it came back at 3. ive been spotting and super crampy so i know it will be any dayClick to expand...


----------



## n.miller

tlc - added you to the BFPs

curious - holy crap that's a positive! Would you like to be added to the BFPs now? LOL

macy - :hugs: the waiting game sucks.

sma & KT - :hugs::hugs::hugs: sending so much love your way. 

AFM - :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::headspin::wohoo::yipee::dance::happydance:
With as happy as I am at the moment, you would think I got a :bfp: LOL. It's too early, but despite the fact that my temp times are not consistent, I am fairly certain I Oed! I have no clue when, as FF will likely not tell me, but I Oed. I Oed on my own for the second time consecutively in like my whole entire life (well 13 onward). The feeling of your body doing what it's supposed to is euphoric after so long having no idea. I suck at reading charts, so I wish I could tell what day. For now, it seems like the plan going forward will need to be EOD in order to cover all bases, and maybe ED when I start getting EWCM. 

If anyone who can interpret things better than I can wants to look at my chart and give a guess as to O day, please do.


----------



## macydarling

Nmiller~ I wish I knew something about charts so I could check yours out but I am so thrilled to see you so happy! I am so glad you are in such a positive place. I really hope this cycle will bring you your long overdue bfp! :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

N. Miller - I'm not as experienced with charting as some other ladies here.... but I would think that if your temps stay up, FF will actually give you crosshairs tomorrow (my guess is that it'll mark your O as CD22). They'll probably be dotted crosshairs because of the mixed information from the OPKs, but still - a definite temp shift!! Congrats and welcome to the TWW :D
(And as someone else who's body is broken for whatever reasons, I can TOTALLY understand how exciting it must be to see things working out :hugs:)


----------



## smiley4442

Jessie2 said:


> Can I join? This is my first month of TTC #2. Had a mc which lead to a d/c in March. At just ended.
> 
> Congrats to all BFP!!

welcome Jessie!!



sma1588 said:


> plz take me off the bfp list. my levels just came back as 3 so now I wait for the end

so sorry sma! :hugs:



KTJ006 said:


> Ladies that have had a chemical pregnancy: did you know you had one because you had a positive pregnancy test then got your period? Pretty sure that's what's happening. Took a FRER on Sunday (3 days before AF) and got a light line - easy to see but light. Took a Clearblue digi on Tuesday and it said not pregnant. Took another FRER this AM (1 day past AF) and negative. I'm cramping like AF will be here any minute. I usually spot before an AF but didn't this cycle. So crushed. We timed our BDing perfectly based on what the fertility monitor said so I'm not sure how we could do any better. I just want to lay in bed all day and mope :( How easily you get your hopes up only to come crashing down :(

With my chemical it took almost a month to get AF. My Obgyn said that it depends on your progesterone levels. As soon as they drop back down you will get AF. I guess either mine was super high or it just took forever for them to go down. It was a horrid month waiting for AF to show. I had 3 light frers. Started on the first day of my missed period and they kept getting lighter.



Blondie_x said:


> AFM - I'm 11dpo today. Still feeling twinges and pulling sensations in my low abdomen/pelvic area. AF is due tomorrow! I managed to take my temp at the right time this morning and it was right back up again in the higher range. I took one of my cheap HPT's (I have only 1 FRER left and don't want to waste it before AF is late). I think I see something but I don't know if I'm just a crazy line eye lady!

uh yea I totally see it!! No squinting or anything good luck!! 




curiousowl said:


> Well, I tested this morning to prepare for the beta results and I'd say this is a BFP! After no progression with my chemical I can't even tell you how amazing I feel today!

thats a beautiful line and progression! Congrats Curious!!



n.miller said:


> tlc - added you to the BFPs
> 
> curious - holy crap that's a positive! Would you like to be added to the BFPs now? LOL
> 
> macy - :hugs: the waiting game sucks.
> 
> sma & KT - :hugs::hugs::hugs: sending so much love your way.
> 
> AFM - :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::headspin::wohoo::yipee::dance::happydance:
> With as happy as I am at the moment, you would think I got a :bfp: LOL. It's too early, but despite the fact that my temp times are not consistent, I am fairly certain I Oed! I have no clue when, as FF will likely not tell me, but I Oed. I Oed on my own for the second time consecutively in like my whole entire life (well 13 onward). The feeling of your body doing what it's supposed to is euphoric after so long having no idea. I suck at reading charts, so I wish I could tell what day. For now, it seems like the plan going forward will need to be EOD in order to cover all bases, and maybe ED when I start getting EWCM.
> 
> If anyone who can interpret things better than I can wants to look at my chart and give a guess as to O day, please do.

I agree with Krissy. September 2nd looks like when you O'd to me too cd 22 I believe it said. They say the average jump in temp is .2 per hour, so even if you overslept an hour your temp should be still up there. (mine only jumps about .1 per hour) If you take your temp tomorrow and it's high I'm pretty sure FF will give you cross hairs!!!


----------



## KrissyB

AFM - 6 dpo.... with a temp dip today but a terrible night's sleep. Just had some STABBING cramps - so maybe it's implantation? :shrug: it probably won't amount to much anyway, but I can't help but symptom spot.


----------



## n.miller

Thanks for the input guys. I'm so incredibly happy. I probably will not get the BFP this month, as BD was not timed well. But it appears O will take place between cd 20-24. So gonna discuss EOD with DH and concentrate a bit more heavily on those days next cycle. DH will go for another SA at the end of Nov. to see if his meds are helping his end of things.


----------



## curiousowl

n.miller said:


> With as happy as I am at the moment, you would think I got a :bfp: LOL. It's too early, but despite the fact that my temp times are not consistent, I am fairly certain I Oed! I have no clue when, as FF will likely not tell me, but I Oed. I Oed on my own for the second time consecutively in like my whole entire life (well 13 onward). The feeling of your body doing what it's supposed to is euphoric after so long having no idea. I suck at reading charts, so I wish I could tell what day. For now, it seems like the plan going forward will need to be EOD in order to cover all bases, and maybe ED when I start getting EWCM.
> 
> If anyone who can interpret things better than I can wants to look at my chart and give a guess as to O day, please do.

You can add me now :) Should probably wait for my beta progression but I'm feeling very confident.

Your chart is looking great! I think FF will definitely give you crosshairs if they stay up like that. Trust me, I know the feeling. When I finally O'd after 5 months I nearly died of happiness!


----------



## KatieSweet

Congrats Curious! So happy for you! :happydance:

N.Miller - I agree with the other ladies here, if your temp stays up then CD22 looks like O-day for you.


----------



## tlc92

Blondie_x said:


> AFM - I'm 11dpo today. Still feeling twinges and pulling sensations in my low abdomen/pelvic area. AF is due tomorrow! I managed to take my temp at the right time this morning and it was right back up again in the higher range. I took one of my cheap HPT's (I have only 1 FRER left and don't want to waste it before AF is late). I think I see something but I don't know if I'm just a crazy line eye lady!

:happydance: I see it too! conrats:happydance:


----------



## tlc92

update: I'm going to test again tonight or tomorrow and will post results making a docs appointment next week sometime (because we r moving today) and I would like to get a darker line my hubby thinks im crazy cause I keep checking test to make sure its still positive lol will keep y'all posted


----------



## tlc92

curiousowl said:


> Well, I tested this morning to prepare for the beta results and I'd say this is a BFP! After no progression with my chemical I can't even tell you how amazing I feel today!

congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Praying4BB

Congrats on the BFPs ladies! 

I'm out... after 4 days of brown spotting, it finally turned dark red and is getting heavier. BBT dropped and I got a BFN this morning on CB digital. My cycles are getting progressively longer. At least now I am charting everything so I have something to show my OB/GYN when she tells me longer cycles with four days of spotting is just stress, travel, etc... see y'all in December! :) (but really hopefully not because everyone will have BFPs by then ;) )


----------



## lolawnek

CD 1 &#128532; but another fresh start my plans for this cycle eating healthy cutting out a lot of sugars, to do accurate temping by using an alarm and BDing every Saturday Sunday Tuesday and Thursday (though not telling DH cause I don't want him to worry about a schedule he will just be happy will all of the attention!) 

Curious so happy things still look good for you have happy and healthy 9 mos!! Hopefully many others will be joining you soon and fingers crossed me too at the end of the month!


----------



## KTJ006

Thank you for your input ladies!!

N.Miller - SO happy for you!! I'm glad you found a bit of relief! This TTC stuff can drive me batty!

AFM - still no AF and 1 day late, but I keep feeling like it's coming at any moment. This whole thing just sucks. A May baby would have been amazing...


----------



## AugustBride6

Alright ladies, I have some weird things happening. 

August 15th I had a chemical. I counted that as CD1, so I am CD 20. This past Friday (Aug 29) I had a positive OPK, we BD the day before and not the rest of the weekend because DH was gone for work. I have been cramping a lot for the past two days. I POAS just to rule ovulation out and got another +OPK. ??? Could I have not O'd last weekend and possible gearing up to O this weekend? I so wish I temped all weekend but I was camping and therefore not waking up at 530 on my own. Told DH we better cover our bases and get after it just in case. Ideas? :shrug:


----------



## AugustBride6

AugustBride6 said:


> Alright ladies, I have some weird things happening.
> 
> August 15th I had a chemical. I counted that as CD1, so I am CD 20. This past Friday (Aug 29) I had a positive OPK, we BD the day before and not the rest of the weekend because DH was gone for work. I have been cramping a lot for the past two days. I POAS just to rule ovulation out and got another +OPK. ??? Could I have not O'd last weekend and possible gearing up to O this weekend? I so wish I temped all weekend but I was camping and therefore not waking up at 530 on my own. Told DH we better cover our bases and get after it just in case. Ideas? :shrug:

and here's the test so you don't think i am seeing things lol
 



Attached Files:







20140904_184441.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## smiley4442

AugustBride, the thing about opk's is some people have several positives (me included) Thats why they say to stop after the first one. However, it's also possible that your body tried to ovulate after your first positive opk, but didn't and now your body is trying again. I know that's not super helpful, and the exact reason I started temping. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## jumpingo

lolawnek said:


> CD 1 &#128532; but another fresh start my plans for this cycle eating healthy cutting out a lot of sugars, to do accurate temping by using an alarm and BDing every Saturday Sunday Tuesday and Thursday (though not telling DH cause I don't want him to worry about a schedule he will just be happy will all of the attention!)

i'm gonna try to get (er, force:blush:) myself to the gym, or something - a yoga class, swimming, ANYthing - 3 days a week this month. not sure i could cut out sugar with my ridiculous sweet tooth, so will just have to work it off:haha:



n.miller - that's awesome!!! hope the good things just keep coming!:thumbup:


----------



## Blondie_x

Ok so it's almost 7.30am just now (UK) and I just took a test. BFN! I'm gutted since we all thought we'd seen something on yesterday's test. I'll upload the picture of it to show you all soon.

On the bright side, my temp is still within the higher range even though I'm due AF today, so I'm hoping that means she won't come! My LP has always been 11 days (charted from January this year as a natural way to try to avoid pregnancy). Last month was strange (was my first month ttc) as my LP was suddenly 14 days. I hadn't taken a test before AF started last month so I'm not sure it if was a chemical or if my LP has just suddenly lengthened. So I guess I'm due AF today but wouldn't be surprised if she didn't arrive until Monday.


----------



## Blondie_x

I'm now hoping yesterday's test was an evap because it's not good if it was a faint positive and then today's completely negative. Hopefully the tests are just rubbish since they're cheap - LOL.


----------



## k4th

Congrats to the bfp's!!!

& sorry about your news sma :hugs:


----------



## KTJ006

Blondie_x said:


> I'm now hoping yesterday's test was an evap because it's not good if it was a faint positive and then today's completely negative. Hopefully the tests are just rubbish since they're cheap - LOL.

Blondie: looks like you and me are in the same boat :( Still no AF for me (2 days late) and 2 negative tests after getting a light one initially. Blah. I hope we get some answers soon!


----------



## macydarling

Im sorry Blondie! Maybe the tests are being dodgy since it is early and you will still get your bfp.

AFM, af is now 4 days late and I took my last test today which is bfn. Very strange!


----------



## sil

I never knew how slow this TWW could be. 12 DPO, BFN :( Starting to lose hope. I took the test on an FRER because I was hoping it'd be positive for my anniversary today and I know they are sensitive.


----------



## Blondie_x

KTJ006 said:


> Blondie_x said:
> 
> 
> I'm now hoping yesterday's test was an evap because it's not good if it was a faint positive and then today's completely negative. Hopefully the tests are just rubbish since they're cheap - LOL.
> 
> Blondie: looks like you and me are in the same boat :( Still no AF for me (2 days late) and 2 negative tests after getting a light one initially. Blah. I hope we get some answers soon!Click to expand...

KT, sorry to hear that you still don't have answers. Do you chart your temps? I hope your AF stays away and you get your BFP soon!

I don't feel like AF is coming today. Usually I would be cramping bad by now. I usually see a lower temp before AF starts, and today's temp was still up in the higher range. As I mentioned before, last month I had a 14 day LP when I usually always have an 11 day LP. I'm not going to do any more HPT unless I reach 16dpo with no AF (which would be Tuesday). Fingers crossed!


----------



## Blondie_x

macydarling said:


> Im sorry Blondie! Maybe the tests are being dodgy since it is early and you will still get your bfp.
> 
> AFM, af is now 4 days late and I took my last test today which is bfn. Very strange!

Thanks, let's hope the tests are just rubbish 

Sorry to hear you still don't know what is going on. How many dpo are you now?


----------



## KTJ006

Blondie_x said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie_x said:
> 
> 
> I'm now hoping yesterday's test was an evap because it's not good if it was a faint positive and then today's completely negative. Hopefully the tests are just rubbish since they're cheap - LOL.
> 
> Blondie: looks like you and me are in the same boat :( Still no AF for me (2 days late) and 2 negative tests after getting a light one initially. Blah. I hope we get some answers soon!Click to expand...
> 
> KT, sorry to hear that you still don't have answers. Do you chart your temps? I hope your AF stays away and you get your BFP soon!
> 
> I don't feel like AF is coming today. Usually I would be cramping bad by now. I usually see a lower temp before AF starts, and today's temp was still up in the higher range. As I mentioned before, last month I had a 14 day LP when I usually always have an 11 day LP. I'm not going to do any more HPT unless I reach 16dpo with no AF (which would be Tuesday). Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

I have never temped, though now I wish I did!!! My sleep schedule is just horrible, so I'm really not sure how successful the temping would be. I'm still convinced I've had a chemical and AF is now thrown out of whack , but coming soon. I may test tomorrow or Sunday just to see. Surely if I was pregnant it would show up then, right?!


----------



## KTJ006

sma1588 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies that have had a chemical pregnancy: did you know you had one because you had a positive pregnancy test then got your period? Pretty sure that's what's happening. Took a FRER on Sunday (3 days before AF) and got a light line - easy to see but light. Took a Clearblue digi on Tuesday and it said not pregnant. Took another FRER this AM (1 day past AF) and negative. I'm cramping like AF will be here any minute. I usually spot before an AF but didn't this cycle. So crushed. We timed our BDing perfectly based on what the fertility monitor said so I'm not sure how we could do any better. I just want to lay in bed all day and mope :( How easily you get your hopes up only to come crashing down :(
> 
> I think most who've had a chemical had a positive HPT and then got their period a few days later than normal.
> 
> I never actually did see a positive HPT because I wanted to be sure to have a dark line (so I wouldn't go nuts trying to see if it really is a positive test or not) so I was going to test at 18 dpo but started getting watery bleeding at 17 dpo and was cramping really badly:( I just knew I was pregnant for sure because of so many symptoms like tugging feeling at my belly button, strange pain in my uterus at around 6 dpo that made me say "ouch" out loud (think it was implantation), metal taste in mouth from 14 dpo, breast pains plus I had the highest temps I've ever seen for me (my 3rd month temping).
> 
> I'm sure you timed things as best you could, you did actually conceive if you're experiencing a chemical, it just wasn't viable:( There was nothing you could have done better. It was bad luck. Just get it all out and have a good cry if that's what you need, I know I did. Hope you feel better soon and get you're viable :bfp: soon too :hug:[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> i just had one- well going through it now just waiting for the bleeding to start. i had 10+ test and 1 at the dr. my test got darker one day then lighter so i requested hcg blood test and it came back at 3. ive been spotting and super crampy so i know it will be any dayClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story SMA. Hugs to you. You will be back in the game in no time. FX for your BFP very soonClick to expand...


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry Blondie and KT :( how frustrating.


----------



## Ruz

I had a chemical last cycle. I got a very faint positive line and a clearblue digi said 1-2 weeks. It should have said 2-3 weeks. At 4w3d i started spotting then bled heavily no pain. I knew something wasn't right. I had no symptons.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## caringo

Poking back into this forum while I'm on vacay - hey guys! Congrats to all the BFPs!!! So happy for you all!! :happydance: And :hugs: To all you that lost your beans.

CD 9 for me, just waiting for O and being distracted by a wedding and the beach!


----------



## n.miller

You ladies are good. Temp went down a bit, but still elevated. FF gave cross hairs at cd22, so I'm 3dpo. Our last BD was cd19, so not sure our chances for a BFP are great. Next cycle I'm going to temp at 6am everyday even if I can go back to sleep afterwards. Now, onto a plane to NYC to throw a bridal shower for my BFF. Normally I'd be thrilled, but after the drama with her soon to be s-inlaw, it's clear my BFF does appreciate anything I've done. So oh well, I'll make the best and come home.


----------



## MolGold

Congrats to the ladies with the bfps!

Fx for those still testing! :dust:


AFM I got a blood test done earlier today.. And just got a call from the lab saying hcg levels are 156.6! More than doubled in 48 hrs! I'm seeing my doc again tomorrow :) I think I can be moved to the bfp section yay!


----------



## macydarling

Yay Mol! Super congrats! Thanks for the baby dust!

AFM Im feeling really pukey. I felt fine earlier and just kind of came out of nowhere. I would be hopeful but I also have chills and my throat feels funny which arent any pg symptoms Ive ever heard of! So probably getting sick on top of everything...no fair!


----------



## macydarling

Also, this might be a dumb question but what the heck are crosshairs?! Everyone talks about them and Ive no idea what it is? Forgive me!


----------



## AugustBride6

I was wondering the same thing, Macy! Hope you feel better :(

So exciting, MolGold! Congrats!


----------



## DandJ

Caringo, enjoy your vacation!!! Don't be snoopin around when you should be enjoying your beach! :haha:


----------



## DandJ

Red crosshairs are for detecting when you Ovulated on Fertility Friend as you can see in n.miller's signature :)


----------



## deductivemom

Checking in to report a BFN :( My rule is not to test until 9dpo, but I couldn't resist because I was working at home today and DH was gone when I got up...so I tested at 8dpo and of course BFN. Oh well, I've been feeling tired and emotional this week, plus some cramps and breast tenderness returned yesterday. Maybe it's not just PMS this month. Long wait left until next Wednesday/Thursday when AF is due! 

Anyone else testing tomorrow, Sunday, or Monday? We can be testing buddies! FX and good luck to the patient ladies who are waiting for a reasonable test date.


----------



## Ruz

deductivemom said:


> Checking in to report a BFN :( My rule is not to test until 9dpo, but I couldn't resist because I was working at home today and DH was gone when I got up...so I tested at 8dpo and of course BFN. Oh well, I've been feeling tired and emotional this week, plus some cramps and breast tenderness returned yesterday. Maybe it's not just PMS this month. Long wait left until next Wednesday/Thursday when AF is due!
> 
> Anyone else testing tomorrow, Sunday, or Monday? We can be testing buddies! FX and good luck to the patient ladies who are waiting for a reasonable test date.

How nice to find a testing buddy :) i am expecting my period next wednesday/thursday. Took a test this morning and it was negative.

I think I may test again tomorrow morning... I have a sure sign test I am going to use. I got a positive ovulation test wednesday the 27th


----------



## nflores77

Ruz said:


> deductivemom said:
> 
> 
> Checking in to report a BFN :( My rule is not to test until 9dpo, but I couldn't resist because I was working at home today and DH was gone when I got up...so I tested at 8dpo and of course BFN. Oh well, I've been feeling tired and emotional this week, plus some cramps and breast tenderness returned yesterday. Maybe it's not just PMS this month. Long wait left until next Wednesday/Thursday when AF is due!
> 
> Anyone else testing tomorrow, Sunday, or Monday? We can be testing buddies! FX and good luck to the patient ladies who are waiting for a reasonable test date.
> 
> How nice to find a testing buddy :) i am expecting my period next wednesday/thursday. Took a test this morning and it was negative.
> 
> I think I may test again tomorrow morning... I have a sure sign test I am going to use. I got a positive ovulation test wednesday the 27thClick to expand...

Hi Ruz & deductivemom -

deductivemom: we were in the same cycle the past two months. I believe we tested in August together and now in September ;) I do have a feeling that I am out... AF is due Monday / Tuesday. I am 9dpo today I will test on Sunday or Monday depending if AF doesnt' arrive early.


----------



## Blondie_x

deductivemom - I had a little nosey at your chart, your temps are looking good so far, I see you had an increase in temp today.

Good luck to the ladies testing in the next few days.


----------



## Blondie_x

AFM: It's the evening here and still no sign of AF. I don't know why but I have a 'feeling' that she will show up tomorrow. My temp tomorrow morning should give me a clue as it usually dips the day of or day before AF.


----------



## deductivemom

Blondie_x said:


> deductivemom - I had a little nosey at your chart, your temps are looking good so far, I see you had an increase in temp today.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies testing in the next few days.

Thanks for nosing around my chart! I do think it's looking pretty good, although I was unfortunately unable to temp until I had been awake for a few minutes today so that could also explain the slight increase. 

Blondie, I hope AF stays away for you! Some ladies seem to have that feeling AF is imminent right before they get a positive test. As you say, tomorrow's temp will give you a lot more info. Keep us posted!


----------



## deductivemom

nflores77 said:


> Ruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deductivemom said:
> 
> 
> Checking in to report a BFN :( My rule is not to test until 9dpo, but I couldn't resist because I was working at home today and DH was gone when I got up...so I tested at 8dpo and of course BFN. Oh well, I've been feeling tired and emotional this week, plus some cramps and breast tenderness returned yesterday. Maybe it's not just PMS this month. Long wait left until next Wednesday/Thursday when AF is due!
> 
> Anyone else testing tomorrow, Sunday, or Monday? We can be testing buddies! FX and good luck to the patient ladies who are waiting for a reasonable test date.
> 
> How nice to find a testing buddy :) i am expecting my period next wednesday/thursday. Took a test this morning and it was negative.
> 
> I think I may test again tomorrow morning... I have a sure sign test I am going to use. I got a positive ovulation test wednesday the 27thClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Ruz & deductivemom -
> 
> deductivemom: we were in the same cycle the past two months. I believe we tested in August together and now in September ;) I do have a feeling that I am out... AF is due Monday / Tuesday. I am 9dpo today I will test on Sunday or Monday depending if AF doesnt' arrive early.Click to expand...

Glad to hear I have some testing buddies out there! You definitely aren't out at 9dpo. I hope this is the lucky month for us all. Let us know how testing goes in a few days, or if the witch rears her ugly head!


----------



## KatO79

So I'm CD10 today. 

Forgot to mention I'll be going to my GP for bloodwork on the 10th (Wednesday):wacko: I _hate_ getting blood taken, especially from doctors. Most of them aren't very good at it and it hurts like crazy. Wish he had a nurse, they're usually much better at it. Even tried a nurse a few years ago were I barely felt the needle go in:thumbup: Don't know if they'll be checking for any hormones, I'll have to ask him. Know they'll be checking for Hepatitis B + C, HIV and Rubella. They might also be checking my TSH, I'll ask him. Don't think they'll check my progesterone as it'll be 2 days after O day so maybe he'll just leave that up to the clinic when he refers us:shrug:


----------



## KatieSweet

Blondie - FX for you! 

Deductivemom & Nflores - 9DPO is very early. You might not even have implanted yet! With my first pregnancy, I implanted at 10DPO, got a faint BFP at 14DPO!


----------



## KTJ006

You guys I am SO confused. What the heck is going on?! 16 DPO and still no AF. 1 positive test, followed by a negative. Going to test again tomorrow just for kicks. If it's negative again then I'm done with the testing. Just wondering why AF is so late and when it will show up. Still betting I had a chemical and now my cycles will be all mixed up :( 

I am happy for all those with BFP! What a relief you must have! Good luck to all those getting ready to test. Sending baby dust your way!


----------



## macydarling

KT~ when you took the 2nd test what time of day was it? If it wasnt fmu maybe it wasnt concentrated enough? I think tests can be dodgy when it is still early on. I would test tmrw with fmu to see. I will test with you! I picked up some $ store cheapies which I havent used before but I figure I dont need to fork out 20 bucks a pop to first response anymore since Im late.


----------



## KTJ006

macydarling said:


> KT~ when you took the 2nd test what time of day was it? If it wasnt fmu maybe it wasnt concentrated enough? I think tests can be dodgy when it is still early on. I would test tmrw with fmu to see. I will test with you! I picked up some $ store cheapies which I havent used before but I figure I dont need to fork out 20 bucks a pop to first response anymore since Im late.

I'll test with you too! The second time I tested it was 3am, so I'm not sure if that's first morning urine? I tend to drink too much water right before bed and can hardly make it all night without using the bathroom once or twice. The first time I took a test (which was positive) it was about 7pm. 

I feel aweful right now. Absolutely exhausted, kind of crampy and my body just hurts. Almost flu like. Something is definitely going on and I don't think it's anything good!

I will keep my FXd for you tomorrow! At least it's the weekend, right?

Going to bed :) Night ladies!!


----------



## KTJ006

P.S Macy- are you a runner? Like your pic!


----------



## Blondie_x

Good luck macy and KT with your testing in the morning, let us know how you get on!

I'm off to bed now too, I'll let you all know how my temp is looking tomorrow, as there is no sign of AF yet.


----------



## curiousowl

Good luck tomorrow testers! 

deductive, your chart is looking great!

Agreed, no one is out at 9dpo. You guys saw my super faint 13dpo FRER! No way that would have been positive at 9dpo.


----------



## KrissyB

KT - Are you temping or did you use OPKs to find out your O? I don't think it's a chemical until you have AF (I could be wrong) FXed for you still! :dust:

Good luck to you too Macy!


----------



## Bug222

good luck ladies testing in the am!!! :) :)


----------



## n.miller

I'll update the list with everything when I get back home on Sunday. Gal and baby dust to everyone testing.


----------



## KTJ006

KrissyB said:


> KT - Are you temping or did you use OPKs to find out your O? I don't think it's a chemical until you have AF (I could be wrong) FXed for you still! :dust:
> 
> Good luck to you too Macy!

Krissy: I'm using the CBFM (clearblue fertility monitor). It tells you your most fertile days along with when you're ovulating. So I know I didn't ovulate late; it was right on time and we timed the BD'ing perfectly. I don't know what's going on. If I get another BFN tomorrow and AF still doesn't show by next week, I'll check in with my OB. 

Was hoping for a good nights rest to catch up on sleep but of course I'm awake just 3 hours after I fell asleep from our crazy dog who got sick...go figure!


----------



## KatieSweet

Good luck and FX to all you ladies testing in the am! 

AFM - EDIT - *crylaughs* I thought I had spotted during the night, so of course I start to think about what this means etc etc and preparing myself for different scenarios... and you know, that whole thing we do. 
Turns out it's an old spot from having leaked through my underwear the previous cycle (wouldn't budge when I tried to hand wash it, also the placement makes more sense), and I just didn't notice until now. Ahahahaha. Duhhhhhhhh. *tosses underwear in bin*
Oh, it makes the Two Week Wait a bit funnier this way. *shakes head*


----------



## Blondie_x

Hi everyone! I woke up a couple times during the night so I don't know if that has affected my temp, but my temp is still in the higher range. If it's right then I don't think AF will come today either. Fingers crossed!

Good luck to those of you testing this morning!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks KT! I love running :) Also, I feel very flu like too. Chills but my face feels flushed and feverish and nausea on and off. Then I woke up today and my throat is so sore. I hope we arent getting sick. I couldnt go back to sleep so it is a 6am poas party here. Test developing as I type!

Katie that is too funny! Sounds like something I would do!


----------



## macydarling

Maybe I have finally gone mad but I feel like I see something? A shadow of something? Im not familiar with these tests though so maybe am indent?
 



Attached Files:







20140906_063005-1.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Ruz

How exiting macydarling. I dont see anything but it is easier to see it if its in front of you. What dpo are you ? 

I'm 9dpo today and took a first response and it was negative :( so I am going to try and not to test until wednesday. I dont have any symptoms what so ever :(

I hope that you will get a more clear line tomorrow :)


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Ruz. 9dpo is sooo early, girl! Dont even think on that bfn. I hope it turns bfp for you.

I really cant tell if I am seeing things. All I know is it isnt totally stark white like every other test I took. Almost a shadow of something. Or maybe I am just on the train to crazy town :)


----------



## macydarling

Oh, not sure on dpo. Had +opks on 8/22, 8/23 and 8/24 which were cds 18, 19 and 20. My cycle is 27 days so I think I ovulated late. I dont usually use opks so idk but that seems late for a 27 day cycle. Af should have come on monday. The only time I have ever been late is with my m/c so hopefully this means something..


----------



## KatieSweet

Macydarling - I'm not seeing anything hon.. (I gave it a good tweak in Photoshop too as I'm working in it anyway today) but maybe Ruz is right, it's hard to photograph tests, especially with a cellphone cam! 
I suggest waiting a few more days before testing again. :hugs:

Ruz - 9DPO is very early! I implanted at 10DPO my first pregnancy. It's a good idea to wait a few more days :)


----------



## KTJ006

Macy: those things are so much easier to see in person. It's hard for me to see anything over the computer. If it makes you feel any better mine was a huge BFN :( I just don't understand :( I wish I could see what my body's doing inside

Ruz: give it some more time and test again!


----------



## macydarling

I feel the same way KT. I am considering going to the dr but I am sure the will just use $store hpt anyway!


----------



## KTJ006

Ladies: need your input. I took an FRER at 3 AM this morning and it was negative. I remembered I had a Clearblue easy digital left so I just took that and I got a 'pregnant'. I tried to upload the picture, but I can't seem to on my phone.

What the heck does all this mean? Why would I be getting negatives on one test and a positive on another when I am four days past AF?


----------



## macydarling

It means...you're pregnant! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## KTJ006

No...I still am not sold. I was always told the FRER are better at determining pregnancy. The digis need more HcG to detect pregnancy whereas the line tests do not. So why would a FRER, which is a line test, not show a positive result when a digi does?? I guess I'm not convinced


----------



## KatieSweet

I wish I could help, KT, but I don't have experience with either tests. Instead I use storebrands here in my country. I just hope you will get more clarity soon. This must be so confusing and frustrating for you! :hugs:


----------



## macydarling

Frer dont work well for everyone. With my m/c I got the faintest line ever on a frer. I almost couldnt see it, had to break it open and shine a a flashlight on it but could still barely see it so I took a digi and got a +. I really hope this is it for you. :hugs: Ive never heard of a false + on a digi.


----------



## caringo

KT, I really hope that digital isn't being a terrible tease and that you really are pregnant! Sounds promising to me!!!

So I'm lying here in bed on vacay, wondering about my CRAZY high temp this morning. Any tempers know what may have caused it? I really don't think it's ovulation, as I have had no fertile CM yet like normal and it's so early in my cycle. My first thought was because I was wearing a bunch of layers and blankets - it's so freezing in our room. But I took off a layer and got out from under the blankets and took it again after a while - was even higher. My daytime temp before O is almost never above 98 and it is now. No symptoms of getting sick either. And I got a full night of sleep, but did take my temp about 45 mins after when I would normally take it at home. :shrug: Any suggestions?


----------



## DandJ

Has anyone started an October testing thread? I am out this month for September but will be testing first few days of October.


----------



## Newmrsb

Hi fellow September ladies! New around here but wishing you all baby dust, and KT, so frustrating...I really hope you get a steady BFP so the anxiety can stop! I'm new to all this but I think I'd trust the digital and just take another test in a day or two. 

I feel so bad complaining because I know so many people have been trying for a long time and can't get pregnant, but I took an FRER today (10 DPO) and BFN and it's so heartbreaking. I know it's still early, but I've had a bad feeling it wouldn't work out, and I guess I don't get why when we all try so hard and do everything we can, we can't get BFPs. Just feeling really down, I guess. I really need some good news right now so I just wish I hadn't taken the test, but I couldn't bring myself to wait any longer. :cry:


----------



## macydarling

Dont worry Mrs B you are still so early. Dont even think on that bfn. If it makes you feel better, the average dpo for a + is 13.6dpo or something like that. With my m/c I got bfn 10dpo and bfp the next morning at 11dpo. I know it is frustrating :hugs: FX.


----------



## KrissyB

DandJ I was going to start an October thread later today :)

Sorry for those with confusing tests... :dust: to all!

Afm my temps look great (but aren't that reliable) but I feel like the :witch: is around the corner. I expect her on Monday at the latest


----------



## KTJ006

Mrs B don't give up hope! it is still early for you. I would try to resist testing for a few more days then try again :) Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## macydarling

I feel so terrible :( I feel hot but have chills and nausea on and off and horrible taste in my mouth. So frustrated I could just cry. Im afraid something is really wrong with me because I just feel so weird and not myself! :cry:


----------



## KTJ006

macydarling said:


> I feel so terrible :( I feel hot but have chills and nausea on and off and horrible taste in my mouth. So frustrated I could just cry. Im afraid something is really wrong with me because I just feel so weird and not myself! :cry:

Macy: you may have said this already, but have you called your doctor for a blood test? I think I might be doing the same next week. Your AF was due on the 1st? I have heard of some women taking weeks of no AF for them to register a + on a HPT. I'm hoping that's the case for you. 

And it sounds like you are either getting sick or do indeed have some pregnancy symptoms ;)


----------



## jumpingo

macy, rooting for you!!!! hang in there!!:hugs:<3


----------



## macydarling

Thanks girly. I checked and I dont actually have a fever, just a more elevated temp than normal. I hope if I am pg it isnt a bad sign that I am still getting bfn :nope: my throat was very sore when I woke up today and now it is better. Just feeling so horribly hot but chills at the same time. :shrug: Perhaps I will schedule a blood test, I hadnt thought of that. Thanks :hugs: and thanks for listening to my crazy ramblings.


----------



## DandJ

Thanks Krissy!

@macy; :hugs:


----------



## KTJ006

macydarling said:


> Thanks girly. I checked and I dont actually have a fever, just a more elevated temp than normal. I hope if I am pg it isnt a bad sign that I am still getting bfn :nope: my throat was very sore when I woke up today and now it is better. Just feeling so horribly hot but chills at the same time. :shrug: Perhaps I will schedule a blood test, I hadnt thought of that. Thanks :hugs: and thanks for listening to my crazy ramblings.

Yes! Definitely get a blood test. That should tell you right away how your hcg levels are.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks girls. I will probably go Monday if I havent gotten af or bfp by then since that will be one week late which is unheard of for me. I had a good cry to DH about how scared and confused I am so now I feel a bit better.


----------



## KTJ006

macydarling said:


> Thanks KT! I love running :) Also, I feel very flu like too. Chills but my face feels flushed and feverish and nausea on and off. Then I woke up today and my throat is so sore. I hope we arent getting sick. I couldnt go back to sleep so it is a 6am poas party here. Test developing as I type!
> 
> Katie that is too funny! Sounds like something I would do!




macydarling said:


> Thanks girls. I will probably go Monday if I havent gotten af or bfp by then since that will be one week late which is unheard of for me. I had a good cry to DH about how scared and confused I am so now I feel a bit better.

Go have a good, yummy dinner and go to bed early. Hoping you feel better tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## Ruz

Thank you girls. Yes I know 9dpo is to soon to test but I was in the US last week so I bought the first response test so I was excited to try it :)

I am going to wait until wednesday to test again or I'm going to try :) i have some cheap test I bought on ebay... May use those :) 

Hope we will get some more positives tests in this group soon :) babydust for all of us :)


----------



## Blondie_x

KT that's exciting that the clear blue showed pregnant! You should definitely get your blood hcg tested, and you too Macy. I hope it's a bfp for you both! Good luck to everyone else testing soon.

AFM - AF has still not showed up. It's really strange that ever since I've been charting since January my LP has been 11 days. I wonder if my LP has just suddenly lengthened since it was 14 days last cycle (which happens to be the cycle I started ttc). It could have been a chemical for all I know as I didn't test in the few days before AF showed up. Today I'm 13dpo, Monday will be 15dpo so if AF doesn't show up on Monday I'll definitely test Tuesday morning.


----------



## deductivemom

Ruz said:


> Thank you girls. Yes I know 9dpo is to soon to test but I was in the US last week so I bought the first response test so I was excited to try it :)
> 
> I am going to wait until wednesday to test again or I'm going to try :) i have some cheap test I bought on ebay... May use those :)
> 
> Hope we will get some more positives tests in this group soon :) babydust for all of us :)

9dpo is early - there's still plenty of time to get that bfp! But I personally find it therapeutic to POAS, so I always have lots of cheap tests on hand. If that's true for you too Ruz then definitely use those ebay tests. Anything to make the 2ww more bearable. 

AFM tested this morning, also 9dpo lol. BFN again, but I am feeling optimistic about this cycle for some reason. My temps are looking good and I have been really tired, super clumsy, and with sore bbs for a couple days. Unlike all the virtuous ladies who plan to wait several days to test or test again, I am testing again tomorrow AND the next day. If both of those days are negative, then I might just give up and wait for AF to arrive :growlmad:. 

Baby dust all around and hope to see some more BFPs on here within the next few days!


----------



## tlc92

tlc92 said:


> update: I'm going to test again tonight or tomorrow and will post results making a docs appointment next week sometime (because we r moving today) and I would like to get a darker line my hubby thinks im crazy cause I keep checking test to make sure its still positive lol will keep y'all posted

Tested again this morning and got a lot darker line but started to fade after ten minutes but the box said results fade after ten minutes. Will try to post pic but on mobile so don't know if I can &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## momofonegirl

Well today is approximately 9 dpo had tiny amount of pink brown cm just once now nothing. Hopefully its implantation!! Gotta wait a few more days then i will test!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blondie_x

That sounds hopeful momofonegirl - fingers crossed for your bfp in a few days time!


----------



## sil

Sad to report, the witch has arrived this evening. It's harder to swallow than I thought. Here's to hoping cycle number 2 is shorter (cycle #1 was 45 days) and successful.


----------



## macydarling

AF just got me as well :cry:


----------



## Blondie_x

Sil and macy, sorry AF got you both. I hope this next cycle you both get your bfps x


----------



## mrsz24

Popping back in after a few days away. Congrats to all the bfps! I'm finally in the fertile zone on cd23 with ewcm showing up today. Still a negative opk though. Good luck to all the ladies testing this month!:hugs:


----------



## mrsz24

So sorry sil and Macy. I have ridiculously long cycles too. Waiting to o is worse than the 2ww. Prayers for next cycle <3


----------



## jumpingo

oh sil and macy:cry::hugs::growlmad: 
i'm so sorry to hear after all that...vent away if you need to!


----------



## smiley4442

so sorry for those who got af, haven't been on in a few days been busy. 10 dpo, started opking and waiting to O.


----------



## Ruz

So sorry girls :( hope next cycle will be yours..


----------



## KTJ006

Hugs sil and Macy :hugs: I have no words except I've been there and know the rollercoaster of emotions that comes along with AF returning. Keep those heads up!! There is a plan for all of us...this is just a part of the journey


----------



## Blondie_x

I've just woke up and took my temp and unfortunately my temp has plummeted today. I've also got af cramps so I'm certain she'll be on her way very soon! I'm just so confused by my luteal phase being longer than usual this month and last month. It's strange but maybe it's just lengthened suddenly and its my new normal. Although there was that hpt I took that looked positive on 11dpo, but maybe it was just an evap. I just hope both months of trying so far were not chemicals as I would be worried that something is wrong with either me or my boyfriend, to be causing this.


----------



## bluefish1980

Ok ladies. CD13 over here. I don't normally ovulate till CD21 at the absolute earliest, but got this this morning.

Close right?!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## KTJ006

bluefish1980 said:


> Ok ladies. CD13 over here. I don't normally ovulate till CD21 at the absolute earliest, but got this this morning.
> 
> Close right?!?

Bluefish: I wish I knew more about that stuff but I'm clueless! I hope one of the other ladies on here can help. Positive thoughts sent your way!!


----------



## KTJ006

Blondie_x said:


> I've just woke up and took my temp and unfortunately my temp has plummeted today. I've also got af cramps so I'm certain she'll be on her way very soon! I'm just so confused by my luteal phase being longer than usual this month and last month. It's strange but maybe it's just lengthened suddenly and its my new normal. Although there was that hpt I took that looked positive on 11dpo, but maybe it was just an evap. I just hope both months of trying so far were not chemicals as I would be worried that something is wrong with either me or my boyfriend, to be causing this.

Sorry Blondie :hugs: have you taken another HPT since the one you took at 11dpo?


----------



## Blondie_x

I took another at 12dpo which was completely negative. My 11dpo test is in this thread. It's on page 45 or 46 I think. It looked like a faint positive but looking at it again, the test line does seem thinner than the control line.


----------



## KTJ006

Blondie_x said:


> I took another at 12dpo which was completely negative. My 11dpo test is in this thread. It's on page 45 or 46 I think. It looked like a faint positive but looking at it again, the test line does seem thinner than the control line.

I went back to look and I see a line. What DPO are you now?


----------



## Blondie_x

Thanks for taking a look at my 11dpo test. Today I would be 14dpo but I'm sure it's going to turn in to cd1 as I'm spotting now and cramping really bad.


----------



## Blondie_x

I'm officially cd1 now. Good luck to everyone else in their 2ww this month. And KT, I hope that positive on the clearblue digital was right for you


----------



## KatO79

Sorry to anyone AF got:(

Macy, sounds like you experienced something similar to what I did during my 11th cycle. I know how much that stinks, to have your hopes up and then AF starts:( Hope you feel better soon:hugs:

AFM: So I'm CD12 today and expecting to O tomorrow as my watery CM has increased today although there was also a fair amount yesterday as well. I usually have the really huge amounts the day before and the day of O. 

As said, don't have much hope this cycle but we'll see. My only concern right now is DH and I BD'ed last night but it felt like there was some backflow so now I'm a bit nervous if enough of his :spermy: got up there, especially since his SA showed him to have a normal/low sperm count:dohh: Oh well, will try and not speculate too much. Felt like there wasn't much backflow (sometimes practically none) other months and got :bfn:s anyway so who knows :shrug:


----------



## n.miller

KT - I agree with Macy. I think you may be preg.

Newmrsb- welcome. It's still early. I'll add you when I get home.

Macy, sil, Blondie - :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

AFM - I know my times are off, but my temp has been very erratic this cycle. It's elevated, but it's holding steady. Also, I got car sick bad twice yesterday (which almost never happens). I also threw up the first time while holding cupcakes. I also wasn't very hungry and couldn't eat much. This morning I woke up to cotton mouth. Trying not to think this is symptoms.


----------



## drjo718

Hugs to everyone AF got!

AFM...CD 54 no signs of AF. Having EWCM though, so hoping I get a positive OPK soon and that I actually ovulate this time.


----------



## Lynny77

I'm out this month as well. Witch got me so I'm cd4 today. Good luck everyone!


----------



## KrissyB

Wow sounds like the :witch: has been really busy this weekend! I had a big temp dip and started spotting today. I figure it's just a question of cd1 being today or tomorrow... 8 or 9 day lp :shrug: on to clomid!!

Sorry Macy and everyone else who's in the same boat :hugs:

And I know I said this yesterday but later today I'll start up the October thread.


----------



## Blondie_x

I'll keep a look out for your October thread Krissy


----------



## Ruz

Now I have radiating pain in my right pelvic area. Hoping that's a good sign. Today I am 9-11dpo. I am curtently at the Ikea store and I only see pregnant women here.


----------



## Puppy Power

Hi, i'm new to the forum. My BF and I decided we'd start trying for our first at the end of September. But 4 days before I last O'd we were a bit free and easy with contraception. I had implantation bleeding 2 days before O'ing, and a positive OPK the next day, so presume I O'd on 28th Aug (CD15). I get that BD'ing 4 days before O'ing is a bit of a distance so it's unlikely I'm pregnant. BUT, not impossible and I had a moderate headache, nausea and a little bit of sick (sorry if TMI) 7DPO. It's a rarity for me to have headaches and feel sick (thankfully!). I decided to do a HPT with FMU which was negative but have read that at 10 DPO they can give a false negative. Not sure what to think now. Think I'll just wait until AF is due before taking another test. 

EIther way, I'm really excited that I'm going to start TTC next cycle.

i look forward to chatting with you all soon


----------



## Perla10022

Another September tester here! Only 9dpo, BFN on FRER this morning. Still hopeful based on how awful I feel! 

Babydust!


----------



## KatieSweet

Welcome new ladies! :flower:

...and many, many hugs to all of you who've gotten their AF this weekend. Lots of :dust: and FX for next cycle!!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome to the new ladies!

And for those of us ready for October already :haha: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...treat-poas-thread-love-support-2-testers.html


----------



## hunni12

Too much to catch up on haha

But congrats to any bfps and sorry about the ladies who the witch got


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies - can I join this thread please? I have a gorgeous 11 month old son and DH and I were planning to start TTC next month, but we BD on CD6 so there is a chance albeit it small I could be pregnant as I have quite short 26 day cycles and tend to ovulate fairly early. That said I have no idea this month when I ovulated as all the signs seemed confused! I am driving myself crazy though with lots of imaginary, but non concrete, symptoms lol. Today is CD19 for me..... Sending lots of good luck and baby dust! Xxx


----------



## Bug222

:( so sorry sil, macy, lynny and blondie xxx evil witch! 

welcome dreamer, perla and puppy!

bluefish- not quite there yet but def getting close!

do implantation dips usually span a couple of days or just one? yesterday my temp was back to coverline (6dpo) and today it is back up.... 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37265e//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## 55comet555

hello ladies! well I believe that I ovulated on the 5th, I had my temp rise yesterday anyways, I haven't gotten the crosshairs on my chart yet but I do believe I did anyways, so im 2dpo! yay! now I just gotta wait! I think hubby will be glad that I finally ovulated. My sex drive has been insanely high this cycle, so hell be happy for the break since all I have wanted to do was bd! haha.

:dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## Bug222

55comet- if you are using FF it will only give you crosshairs after three high temps so hopefully they will be there when you input tomorrows temp! good luck!


----------



## deductivemom

Sorry about your temp drop today KrissyB :( That's always the worst thing to wake up to. And welcome to the new ladies, especially those of you who are in the game earlier than expected due to lucky timing and loose usage of contraception! FX for you, and good luck in October Krissy!

AFM - 10dpo today and tested again. BFN, but looking at the test now I might see a shadowy evap line (or else I've just got line eyes - it's not dark enough I'd subject DH to it). Hoping that evap is really just a very very very faint (late) positive that will turn into something visible tomorrow. But then again I feel like I start seeing lines every month around this time. Still a few more days until AF is expected, so I'll keep hoping and testing. Probably test tomorrow too.


----------



## sengland

Hi ladies :) took a little break during AF and the holiday and now I'm back :)

So sorry to everyone that AF got and yay for the couple of BFPS!! 

I am currently CD9...I posted this in the other Sept testing thread too because I am looking for some insight, but when I saw bluefish's post I figured I would go ahead and put it here as well...I just started using OPKs this month and not sure what to make of this. CD8, neg but a pretty dark line, then today, CD 9 a barely there line!! https://tinypic.com/r/ih60ko/8
I tested at noon both days and I just went ahead and took another one this afternoon and the line is basically non-existant. We BD'd last night just for fun, but surely that wasn't a pos opk on cd8 of a 28-32 day cycle, right??? Yesterday was the first time I've ever taken one, so I just don't know. I will say that I had a super high libido the past two days and I'm all broken out, which is classic O for me, but no O pain and my CP is low, open and firm---not typical O for me.


----------



## deductivemom

sengland said:


> Hi ladies :) took a little break during AF and the holiday and now I'm back :)
> 
> So sorry to everyone that AF got and yay for the couple of BFPS!!
> 
> I am currently CD9...I posted this in the other Sept testing thread too because I am looking for some insight, but when I saw bluefish's post I figured I would go ahead and put it here as well...I just started using OPKs this month and not sure what to make of this. CD8, neg but a pretty dark line, then today, CD 9 a barely there line!! https://tinypic.com/r/ih60ko/8
> I tested at noon both days and I just went ahead and took another one this afternoon and the line is basically non-existant. We BD'd last night just for fun, but surely that wasn't a pos opk on cd8 of a 28-32 day cycle, right??? Yesterday was the first time I've ever taken one, so I just don't know. I will say that I had a super high libido the past two days and I'm all broken out, which is classic O for me, but no O pain and my CP is low, open and firm---not typical O for me.

Not an OPK expert by any means, but I do use them so I thought I'd put in my 2 cents. Any chance you are temping too, sengland, so you could confirm (or presumably disconfirm) ovulation with your temps over te next few days? FWIW, I have seen pretty dark lines before at various points in my cycle (not just O). I have occasionally used an OPK as a cheater pregnancy test and I have also started testing really early in the month if I thought my hormones might be off. 

Based on my own tests, it seems like I actually kindof have 2 LH peaks during the month - one right around O as you would expect (the only time I get a legitimately positive test) and then a less intense one around the time of my period. I had one cycle where I started testing as soon as AF ended and that cycle I saw a fade-out from darker to lighter lines and then got darker again leading up to O. I have heard it isn't unusual to get this second LH surge around AF, but I have no idea how long it is supposed to last. But if you have one it could make sense to have dark tests early in your cycle, then less dark, then dark again with hopefully a positive sometime.

I didn't usually see such a stark contrast from day to day with my tests like in your pic, but it's one possibility to consider. I would definitely say keep testing because you still didn't get a true positive and it's unlikely you would O so early in a 28-32 day cycle. Hope the situation becomes clearer soon!


----------



## sengland

deductivemom said:


> Not an OPK expert by any means, but I do use them so I thought I'd put in my 2 cents. Any chance you are temping too, sengland, so you could confirm (or presumably disconfirm) ovulation with your temps over te next few days? FWIW, I have seen pretty dark lines before at various points in my cycle (not just O). I have occasionally used an OPK as a cheater pregnancy test and I have also started testing really early in the month if I thought my hormones might be off.
> 
> Based on my own tests, it seems like I actually kindof have 2 LH peaks during the month - one right around O as you would expect (the only time I get a legitimately positive test) and then a less intense one around the time of my period. I had one cycle where I started testing as soon as AF ended and that cycle I saw a fade-out from darker to lighter lines and then got darker again leading up to O. I have heard it isn't unusual to get this second LH surge around AF, but I have no idea how long it is supposed to last. But if you have one it could make sense to have dark tests early in your cycle, then less dark, then dark again with hopefully a positive sometime.
> 
> I didn't usually see such a stark contrast from day to day with my tests like in your pic, but it's one possibility to consider. I would definitely say keep testing because you still didn't get a true positive and it's unlikely you would O so early in a 28-32 day cycle. Hope the situation becomes clearer soon!

I'm not temping, I thought about it but I wake up really early for work in the mornings to an incredibly annoying alarm, strategically placed halfway across the room so I can't shut it off, so if I tried I don't know how it would be accurate as my heart would be racing from the alarm scaring me half to death, and that's if I didn't get up to shut it off first :sleep:

I should have mentioned that I also have pcos, so that can definitely throw off my hormones. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who has experienced the differing tests. It's my first month testing so time will tell if there's an issue or if it was a fluke. I got them to time BD but had an ulterior motive of making sure I'm O'ing when I think I am (based on pain, other symptoms, CP and CM) and have a proper LP as well, so if I continue to get BFNs I can give my dr more accurate info so we can make this happen!

Thanks so much for the reply :hugs:


----------



## KTJ006

Well....DH bought me 2 new brands of PT which I took this AM. Both were positive so I guess I can officially say I finally got a clear BFP. I am still very weary and really hoping this is a successful pregnancy. The first few weeks have always been bumpy for me and I really want to get past the first trimester this time. Please send positive thoughts this way if you can spare any. I am desperately trying to stay positive but not get too excited at the same time...if that makes any sense. Glad to have you ladies to vent to because we don't feel comfortable telling anyone just yet.

Hello to all the new ladies! Hoping each of you get some good news this month!

NMiller I hope the symptoms you're seeing mean good things for you!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

We moved cross country and I took a break for a couple of cycles and back to trying again this cycle. AF is due Sep 25/26. So can I please be part of this thread? Thank yoU!!!


----------



## momofonegirl

Ok going crazy waiting!! Anyone else?? Pod #10 today had some spotting yesterday like twice when wiped none since! Could be implantation bleeding i had it with my last but cant remember what day it was on. Bfn today i am so impatient.


----------



## Ruz

KTJ006 said:


> Well....DH bought me 2 new brands of PT which I took this AM. Both were positive so I guess I can officially say I finally got a clear BFP. I am still very weary and really hoping this is a successful pregnancy. The first few weeks have always been bumpy for me and I really want to get past the first trimester this time. Please send positive thoughts this way if you can spare any. I am desperately trying to stay positive but not get too excited at the same time...if that makes any sense. Glad to have you ladies to vent to because we don't feel comfortable telling anyone just yet.
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies! Hoping each of you get some good news this month!
> 
> NMiller I hope the symptoms you're seeing mean good things for you!

O my congratulations :) so happy for you :) i'm sure your first trimester will go well :) hope I'll get my bfp in the next days :) i should have my period wednesday/thursday ... Hope the witch won't show up.


----------



## smiley4442

bluefish1980 said:


> Ok ladies. CD13 over here. I don't normally ovulate till CD21 at the absolute earliest, but got this this morning.
> 
> Close right?!?

Blue-it seems to be close, I'd do 2 a day now. I will say this. Mine will get almost positive, then lighten then lead back up to a positive.



Bug222 said:


> :( so sorry sil, macy, lynny and blondie xxx evil witch!
> 
> welcome dreamer, perla and puppy!
> 
> bluefish- not quite there yet but def getting close!
> 
> do implantation dips usually span a couple of days or just one? yesterday my temp was back to coverline (6dpo) and today it is back up....
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37265e//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

it looks promising. crossing my fingers that it's an implantation dip. I'm not sure if it spans 2 days but I know it can be implantation in one day :) 



KTJ006 said:


> Well....DH bought me 2 new brands of PT which I took this AM. Both were positive so I guess I can officially say I finally got a clear BFP. I am still very weary and really hoping this is a successful pregnancy. The first few weeks have always been bumpy for me and I really want to get past the first trimester this time. Please send positive thoughts this way if you can spare any. I am desperately trying to stay positive but not get too excited at the same time...if that makes any sense. Glad to have you ladies to vent to because we don't feel comfortable telling anyone just yet.
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies! Hoping each of you get some good news this month!
> 
> NMiller I hope the symptoms you're seeing mean good things for you!!

Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Krissy good luck on your clomid cycle!! I still haven't O'd for September yet or I'd join your thread.


----------



## Bug222

woohoo! congrats KTJ!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats and good luck KT! Thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## MolGold

Congrats KT!! :happydance:


----------



## KatO79

So today is O day:happydance: I can feel it is since I'm experiencing lower back pain so the egg is getting ready to drop.

I'll be officially in the 2ww tomorrow.


----------



## KatieSweet

KT, congrats! How wonderful! 
I completely understand how you feel, and will think lots of happy, positive thoughts for you and your bean, and will keep my fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## KatieSweet

AFM - I'm between 8 and 11DPO today. (An off period and jetlag made it hard to keep track.) Feeling okay mostly! Four things that have been consistent the past few days: acne, lower back aches/stiffness, lower abdomen & pelvic twinges, and bigger / sore / and today a lot veinier boobs. They could all be AF symptoms too, but because they've been going on for nearly a week now, I'm a bit more optimistic than I usually am in a cycle. Will have to wait and see, I'm not testing for another week or so unless the witch gets me!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats KT! H&H 9 months :baby:

Smiley - I hope sept is your month and you never have to join the oct thread :dust:


----------



## KatieSweet

Well, I started spotting today so I think the witch is out to get me! Will see in the morning..!


----------



## KrissyB

Yep the :witch: made it official - CD1 today. But for anyone considering Vitex, I have to say my LP was on the longer side of my norm this month (9 days instead of 8), both months I was on it I did O a few days earlier, and I had MUCH less intra-cycle spotting. And last month I had a lot less dysmenorrhea (here's hoping that's still true today lol). And I haven't even been on it the full three months it takes to hit maximum efficacy - So I'd still recommend it, even if it wasn't the be-all-end-all for me!


----------



## KatieSweet

I'm out ladies, she got me! :witch:
I hope I'll see _none_ of you in the October thread...!!! ;) ;) but that's where you can find me at some point! :flower:


----------



## nflores77

Congrats KT ... and good luck to the rest of the testers.
:hugs: to the other ladies that the witch has come to visit. 

So I had tested Saturday 10dpo and it was a STARK white BFN .. then tested on Sunday 11dpo and it was as stark white but I still thought BFN ... then tested this AM 12dpo and I think I see a faint positive... could this be? Calling the Dr. office now to see if they want me to come in for bloodwork.

I need some expert eyes here!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test313038


----------



## KatieSweet

Looks like a line to me? I see color...?


----------



## KrissyB

Nflores- I'm a terrible squinter and not familiar with those tests..... but I'm pretty sure that's a :bfp:! Congrats and FXed it keeps getting darker for you!


----------



## nflores77

If AF doesn't come today... I'll test with a FRER tomorrow AM.
I'm in shock because I have no symptoms beside a bit of nausea this Saturday and last Saturday. CRAZY!!!


----------



## Bug222

It's a clear BFP to me!!!! Congrats!


----------



## n.miller

For those who got the :witch: I'm so sorry :hugs: I have been there so many times.

KT - congrats. Please let me know when you feel comfortable enough with it to move to the BFP list.

Nflores - I can never see a squinter. That is not a squinter. Looks like a :bfp: to me. GL. Let me know when you're ready to be on the BFP list.

Welcome to all the new ladies! :hi: I have added you all to the list on the first page. If you're not there yet and I missed you, please let me know.


AFM - I'm only 6dpo, so my brain says logically, I shouldn't have any symptoms, especially not over the past weekend. But I can't help symptom spot. Gassy today. Woke up feeling a bit nauseous, but I tend to get that way when I'm hungry, so I'm not sure its a symptom. However, I did feel motion sick on my plane ride home last night, which is VERY unusual for me. Motion sick for me is more common when I try and read in a car, or I'm in the back seat for a length of time. Temp is still fluctuating, but staying at least in the 98s.


----------



## deductivemom

Nflores that's a clear bfp in my book. Congrats and thanks for sharing a bfp that didn't show up until 12dpo! 

AFM I think I'm out for the month. Had an ominous looking temp drop this morning that usually means AF is just a day or two away. Tests still negative but I still keep thinking I see a bit of a line. I took a few different cheapie tests and none gets any clearer. They all seem to have a sortof shadow line. Can't seem to get a good pic to share. Guess I will see what temp does tomorrow. Probably out for the count :(


----------



## AugustBride6

Congrats KT!!!:happydance:

Flores....looks like a :bfp: to me! Are you testing again??

AFM: 9-10dpo....Still having a lot of cramping. I felt icky Saturday night and got sick Sunday night. It could have just been something I ate at these football parties over the weekend. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## nflores77

Thank you ladies for taking a look and confirming what I see. 

deductivemom- That is what I saw on my tests... a shadow at first on Saturday and just thought maybe it was an evap line, then today's test I see that line a little darker and hope it isn't an evap line. I have no symptoms that I regularly see. I did have a bit of nausea on Saturday and last Saturday too. Last Saturday I had a slight fever and I couldn't eat for 2 days. Then this Saturday I felt almost the same but was able to shake it off on Sunday. Today I"m feeling good... my BBs don't hurt which by now I think they should. I'm not going to the restroom frequently like I did on my last pregnacy (being of this year which ended in miscarriage). I'm just in shock... called the Dr's office to see if they want to do bloodwork... waiting for the call back.


----------



## deductivemom

nflores77 said:


> Thank you ladies for taking a look and confirming what I see.
> 
> deductivemom- That is what I saw on my tests... a shadow at first on Saturday and just thought maybe it was an evap line, then today's test I see that line a little darker and hope it isn't an evap line. I have no symptoms that I regularly see. I did have a bit of nausea on Saturday and last Saturday too. Last Saturday I had a slight fever and I couldn't eat for 2 days. Then this Saturday I felt almost the same but was able to shake it off on Sunday. Today I"m feeling good... my BBs don't hurt which by now I think they should. I'm not going to the restroom frequently like I did on my last pregnacy (being of this year which ended in miscarriage). I'm just in shock... called the Dr's office to see if they want to do bloodwork... waiting for the call back.

Well, here's hoping I'm as lucky as that! Not optimistic because of my temps. But there's no way yours is an evap today - it's clearly pink (not that kindof ambiguous gray color that evaps usually are). There's always a chance one test is just wacky, but it's MUCH more likely that is a legit BFP! As for symptoms, I wouldn't know but I hear every pregnancy is different. Frequent trips to the bathroom are certainly a good sign. Let us know if you do another test or if the doc decides to do anything :happydance:


----------



## cdelmar

Officially in the 2ww! Im 2dpo and feeling like crap because yesterday I was sitting in the heat ALL DAY (9am-7pm), walking around, carrying stuff etc :wacko: So, Im sore and exhausted! Planning on testing 10dpo just because it will be DH bday :winkwink: 

Where is everyone else in their tww???


----------



## Bug222

8dpo for me :)


----------



## 55comet555

Bug222 said:


> 55comet- if you are using FF it will only give you crosshairs after three high temps so hopefully they will be there when you input tomorrows temp! good luck!

they were there this morning! :D


----------



## Bug222

Nice!!! :) :)


----------



## sma1588

havnt been on here to see if anyone else got bfps because its been hard on me to think I finally got one then it got takin away so quick. 

so anway those of u who got them congrats and I will be testing at the end of sept. were back in the game now as everything has already cleared out


----------



## Katie_A

Hi All! So I just wanted to check in...

I'm still kind of disbelieving BUT I think got a very faint positive on a FRER this evening! 

I'm 9dpo today and I caved and took a cheapie test this morning and thought I saw a VERY faint line, but I really had to sort of squint to see it so I figured I'd wait till at least tomorrow morning to try again. But then I got home from work and the FRERs were just calling my name...it's a pretty faint line but it's there there and it's actually much more visible in real life than in this crappy cell phone pic. Let me know what you ladies think though...I really don't want to get my hopes up too much yet as it's only our 2nd cycle and the doctor I went to told me to expect it to take awhile since my periods are crazy irregular and he thought I had PCOS. It would be so wild if I really am pregnant! Hoping for the best but wanting to be realistic here! Anyway, here's a pic below so you all can tell me what you think. Going to test again tomorrow morning and hoping it's good news!
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Perla10022

Hi ladies!! 

Took an FRER this morning & it looked blank. Looked again a few mins ago & can see a faint second line. Should I ignore it? 

Thanks! I should be 10dpo. I'm also over 35, does anyone know if age makes HSG rise slower? 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Katie... Definitely see it! Congrats


----------



## Bug222

I see it Katie!!!


----------



## Perla10022

I see it!! YAY! Congratulations & happy & healthy 9 months!!


----------



## mrsz24

I see it too, Katie!:happydance:


----------



## Katie_A

Eeek! Thanks everyone for being so sweet :) I'm still not wanting to get my hopes up until I get a really clear positive and confirm with a doctor...but I'm definitely feeling HIGHLY optimistic! Baby dust to all! xo


----------



## jumpingo

Perla10022 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Took an FRER this morning & it looked blank. Looked again a few mins ago & can see a faint second line. Should I ignore it?
> 
> Thanks! I should be 10dpo. I'm also over 35, does anyone know if age makes HSG rise slower?
> 
> Good luck everyone!!

if the line doesn't show at the time listed in the instructions (i think for FRERs it says to looks at 3 minutes?) i would be hesitant to believe it. i say try again in the morning! fingers crossed it's just being shy:thumbup:




Katie_A said:


> Hi All! So I just wanted to check in...
> 
> I'm still kind of disbelieving BUT I think got a very faint positive on a FRER this evening!
> 
> I'm 9dpo today and I caved and took a cheapie test this morning and thought I saw a VERY faint line, but I really had to sort of squint to see it so I figured I'd wait till at least tomorrow morning to try again. But then I got home from work and the FRERs were just calling my name...it's a pretty faint line but it's there there and it's actually much more visible in real life than in this crappy cell phone pic. Let me know what you ladies think though...

um, yeah, pretty sure that's a positive!:winkwink::wohoo:


----------



## cdelmar

Definitely positive Katie, makes be feel a little better that if I am 10dpo it isn't TOO early to test lol! :thumbup:


----------



## Perla10022

cdelmar said:


> Definitely positive Katie, makes be feel a little better that if I am 10dpo it isn't TOO early to test lol! :thumbup:

I am so bad I'm surprised I don't all thru AF, too! When I first came on this site I was all, POAS addict, what?

Yep, I got it bad :)


----------



## n.miller

FX you get a more definitive positive tomorrow, Katie.

Welcome to our new people. I'll add you tomorrow.


----------



## Shilo

I'm just starting my TWW so I'll be starting to test in about 9 days. 

Tomorrow it will be 4 years since we started TTC. I have PCOS and finally got pregnant in April for the first time with the help of Femara to force ovulation. We had twins but one never developed past 5 weeks and I miscarried the other at 8w3d. My right tube was blocked for a while from fluid backed up from my miscarriage. I was finally given the all clear and this is my first cycle of trying since my miscarriage in June. I am hoping for my rainbow baby. Last time I got my for sure BFP at 9DPO but I had a barely there squinter that made me think I was crazy at 8DPO. So I will probably start testing around the 27th with cheapies.


----------



## MolGold

Congrats Katie!!

Perla I got a secon line within 3 minutes that wasn't there before at 9dpo. I got a definite BFP at 10dpo. FX!

Shilo Hope your quest for a baby is fulfilled soon. FX and :dust: to all ladies testing!


----------



## nflores77

Congrats Katie.. And Perla when r u testing again?


----------



## bluefish1980

Saw your test on the POAS party Bug. Definitley something there. But......it's very blurry so not sure if that could count as a BFP. Hopefully it's a good sign though.


----------



## Bug222

Yeah I'm not getting my hopes up yet but there is def colour there


----------



## KatO79

So I'm 1 dpo today, officially in the 2WW:happydance:

A friend of mine came by yesterday, asking us how it was going with the baby making:dohh: We told her we most likely will need assisted conception because it's going badly. Her first response? "Why don't you adopt?":dohh: I know she's adopted herself but I've already told her a couple of months ago that we want to give assisted conception a try before even considering it so why does she keep on mentioning adoption:shrug::growlmad: I got annoyed and said "Because we're so selfish that we want a child who's genetically our own":growlmad: Didn't know what to tell her to make her shut up about it. Maybe she's also jealous if I end up pregnant and having my own baby because she's basically given up on ever having her 2 children (children she was planning on being pregnant with I might add) and maybe doesn't want to see me achieve something she knows will most likely never happen for her? She's so wildly insecure and therefore she can't figure out how to find a decent man to date and have babies with and ends up dating abusive men or men who just use her for sex.


----------



## drjo718

Quick question, ladies...what IC ovulation and pregnancy tests do you like best?


----------



## AugustBride6

drjo718 said:


> Quick question, ladies...what IC ovulation and pregnancy tests do you like best?

I have the Wondfo.


----------



## KatO79

AugustBride6 said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question, ladies...what IC ovulation and pregnancy tests do you like best?
> 
> I have the Wondfo.Click to expand...

I do to. Used the ovulation tests the first months of TTCing and still use their HPTs.


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome to all the new folks!

Katie - Congrats!! Looks like a :bfp: to me! FXed it keeps getting darker for you :dust:

Drjo - I use wondfo too - Amazon usually has a pretty good deal on them.


----------



## echo

n.miller--I disagree with your crosshairs. I think you o'd on CD 20 or 21, with a slow rise or due to inconsistent temp time. FX'd for you!

Congrats to the new bfp's!

I'm out! Should ovulate around the 24th of this month, if cycles remain regular, so I'll join whatever October testing thread.


----------



## echo

I like the wondfo better than the dollar store, but dollar store tests are convenient for those "must test, must test, must test" kind of days. lol


----------



## cdelmar

3dpo and had a jump in temp...lets keep it going!


----------



## nflores77

Perla & Katie did you ladies test again?

I tested again and got the same faint positive at first it looked more faint than yesterdays. The brand is BFP from Fairhaven and they are internet cheapies. I was looking for my FRER cause I know I have one and ran into a box of the digital ... it had two so I decided to test. I have a dr. appt today to get blood drawn and then again on Thursday. I'm hoping for good numbers!!! 

No denying the answer on these... 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test313375

and still no symptoms :(


----------



## n.miller

Katie - looks like a BFP to me too and I can never see anything half the time. Let me know if you're ready to be moved to the BFP list.

Welcome to our new comers. Shilo, I hope you get your rainbow soon.

Can't remember if anyone got hit with AF recently. If so :hugs:

echo - I really hope so. Timing was just right for a O at cd 20. 



AFM - I don't have a whole lot of symptoms. No real nausea since NY but it could have been the food, water, or air if my body wasn't used to it. I'm exhausted today, but that's because Tuesday is my day from heck. I teach a 3 hr lab, a 1 hr class, another 3 hr lab, and a third 3 hr lab. I'm on my 30 min break right now. Final lab starts at 5:30.:dohh:


----------



## 55comet555

Bug222 said:


> Nice!!! :) :)

Has anyone had a temp drop on 4dpo? my temp dropped down to 97.8 and my crosshairs disappeared. has that happened to anyone? or have any ideas?


----------



## jumpingo

55comet555 said:


> Has anyone had a temp drop on 4dpo? my temp dropped down to 97.8 and my crosshairs disappeared. has that happened to anyone? or have any ideas?

i have no idea what's going on with your chart but just wanted to say my first month of temping FF moved my crosshairs a couple times and it drove me almost insane!:wacko: the only thing i could do was keep temping...:dohh: which is i'm sure SO not what you want to hear:nope:

hopefully they come back in a day or two!!!:thumbup:


----------



## echo

Temp drop a few days after o is normal, it can be a secondary estrogen surge. However, ff shouldn't remove your crosshairs, so it means that your temps were not high enough at the time of the dip. Also, if you are taking them at irregular hours and adjusting, its not going to be quite the same as exact temps. Wait a day or two, if its a surge, your temp should jump tomorrow and the crosshairs should come back.


----------



## cdelmar

nflores77 said:


> Perla & Katie did you ladies test again?
> 
> I tested again and got the same faint positive at first it looked more faint than yesterdays. The brand is BFP from Fairhaven and they are internet cheapies. I was looking for my FRER cause I know I have one and ran into a box of the digital ... it had two so I decided to test. I have a dr. appt today to get blood drawn and then again on Thursday. I'm hoping for good numbers!!!
> 
> No denying the answer on these...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test313375
> 
> and still no symptoms :(

how did it go nflores?


----------



## Katie_A

nflores77 said:


> Perla & Katie did you ladies test again?
> 
> I tested again and got the same faint positive at first it looked more faint than yesterdays. The brand is BFP from Fairhaven and they are internet cheapies. I was looking for my FRER cause I know I have one and ran into a box of the digital ... it had two so I decided to test. I have a dr. appt today to get blood drawn and then again on Thursday. I'm hoping for good numbers!!!
> 
> No denying the answer on these...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test313375
> 
> and still no symptoms :(

CONGRATS on your BFP!!!

I tested again this AM and got the same faint positive on the FRER as the night before. But I did get a faint positive on a Wondfo as well, and the day before when I tested with one it was BFN so I'm taking that as a good sign. 

I'm 10dpo today, is tomorrow to early to go for a blood test? 

Good luck on yours! I hope everything progresses wonderfully!

I'm not having any symptoms yet either, except slightly sore nipples/breasts....I guess only time will tell!


----------



## Katie_A

drjo718 said:


> Quick question, ladies...what IC ovulation and pregnancy tests do you like best?

I used the Wondfo tests this month and liked them a lot because you can see the progression as the LH increases and then surges (for me the lines get darker and darker leading up to O, positive the day before, then the test is negative again the day of O and after). I used the clearblue ones before but they are too expensive and only give + or -, you can't see any progression.


----------



## Praying4BB

Anyone in here have any experience with thyroid issues? Need some advice on if I should see an endocrinologist. Thanks!! :flower:


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, FF gave me dotted cross hairs, so apparently I am 3 DPO.

Not too sure about that, I did have an almost positive OPK but it's so early for me. According to FF I ovulated on CD13.....CD21 is the earliest I have before so could be a crazy cycle or just crazy temps this month.

I didn't add the OPK into FF either so it's just based on my temps.

Luckily, we did BD on Sunday anyway, but I guess we'll see what my temps do over the next couple of days.


----------



## KatO79

I'm 2 DPO today:)

Not even bothering with symptom spotting as I've pretty much given up hope we can conceive naturally:nope:

Was at my GP's and got a blood test taken (for my referral). It was his secretary that did it so I didn't get to ask him who he's referring us too (of the 2 options):nope: Didn't want to go into his office for pretty much just that question, especially as I don't get along very well with him (the arrogant jerk:haha:), so I'll just let DH ask him next week when he goes in for his blood test as he's better at keeping his cool with arrogant doctors:winkwink: But it sounds like we're getting that referral when he gets the results for the tests if I understood her correctly. Don't know how long that'll take. He'll be emailing me the results.


----------



## jumpingo

KatO79 said:


> I'm 2 DPO today:)
> 
> Not even bothering with symptom spotting as I've pretty much given up hope we can conceive naturally:nope:
> 
> Was at my GP's and got a blood test taken (for my referral). It was his secretary that did it so I didn't get to ask him who he's referring us too (of the 2 options):nope: Didn't want to go into his office for pretty much just that question, especially as I don't get along very well with him (the arrogant jerk:haha:), so I'll just let DH ask him next week when he goes in for his blood test as he's better at keeping his cool with arrogant doctors:winkwink: But it sounds like we're getting that referral when he gets the results for the tests if I understood her correctly. Don't know how long that'll take. He'll be emailing me the results.

hope you get the better of the two, who ever that is!:thumbup:

and yes, let husbands take care of the stuff that makes us emotional. that's my usual strategy!:haha:


----------



## KatO79

jumpingo said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 2 DPO today:)
> 
> Not even bothering with symptom spotting as I've pretty much given up hope we can conceive naturally:nope:
> 
> Was at my GP's and got a blood test taken (for my referral). It was his secretary that did it so I didn't get to ask him who he's referring us too (of the 2 options):nope: Didn't want to go into his office for pretty much just that question, especially as I don't get along very well with him (the arrogant jerk:haha:), so I'll just let DH ask him next week when he goes in for his blood test as he's better at keeping his cool with arrogant doctors:winkwink: But it sounds like we're getting that referral when he gets the results for the tests if I understood her correctly. Don't know how long that'll take. He'll be emailing me the results.
> 
> hope you get the better of the two, who ever that is!:thumbup:
> 
> and yes, let husbands take care of the stuff that makes us emotional. that's my usual strategy!:haha:Click to expand...

Thanks:) I'm not sure who's best, have been looking at both of their websites and it's kinda hard to tell. Maybe I'll ask DH to tell our GP that we prioritize competency and that he can just refer us to the RE that get's the best results. I've read both places are good but I've heard none of them are very sympathetic, they're respectful in the way they talk to you but that's it. I guess I can handle that since I have DH, friends, some family and all you lovely ladies here for support.

Yeah I already almost got into a fight with the GP since he wanted to refer us back around cycle #8-9 and we wanted to hold off. Then we tried about 2 cycles later to get the referral and then he suddenly refused to until we'd been trying for 12 months. He refused to admit he'd said he'd refer us before that and I almost had a very harshly worded discussion with him:grr: I'm such a Taurus, it's not funny:wacko: So DH and I agreed all further communication with our GP would go through him :rofl:


----------



## Julesillini8

Praying4BB said:


> Anyone in here have any experience with thyroid issues? Need some advice on if I should see an endocrinologist. Thanks!! :flower:

Hello
I have hypothyroidism, caused by hashimotos, an autoimmune cause. I've had it for nearly 15 yrs. you can ask me anything...


----------



## Praying4BB

Julesillini8 said:


> Praying4BB said:
> 
> 
> Anyone in here have any experience with thyroid issues? Need some advice on if I should see an endocrinologist. Thanks!! :flower:
> 
> Hello
> I have hypothyroidism, caused by hashimotos, an autoimmune cause. I've had it for nearly 15 yrs. you can ask me anything...Click to expand...

Thanks Jules! I feel like such a crazy person, but I want to get this sorted out now rather than later and there is just so much conflicting information out there. 

Some background: After BCP for 10 years, I finally went off in April. Also in April, I had a blood panel come back with a TSH of 2.1, T3 21, T4 13.9, and Free T4 2.9. My cholesterol was also through the roof. My doctor told me if we had trouble TTC, it was probably due to my thyroid and it was something to watch. I (stupidly) didn't think much of it... how hard can it be to get pregnant, right? :haha: When I went for pre-conception counseling with my OB/GYN, I asked her about my thyroid numbers, and she said it all looked normal and my doc was probably just being overly cautious.

But after three unsuccessful cycles (not long at all I know), I went back in to see my OB/GYN because I've consistently had 4 days of spotting before my period, longer cycles (up to 38 days), low BBTs, and late ovulation (~CD 23/24). After ruling out other issues with an ultrasound, she said my thyroid could be causing the spotting and tested again: resulted in TSH 3.1 and Free T4 .97. Not sure why they didn't test all the numbers like my doctor did before. She said that it was "normal" and that the spotting was probably ovulation and to come back in 6 months if we haven't been successful. This just doesn't pass the smell test... 4 days before my period is ovulation spotting? Even if I "ovulated" 8-10 days before spotting started? 

I know I am being aggressive with this, but I don't want to wait another 6 months when I have results in front of me now. I've read that optimal TSH for TTC should be between 1-2- is that right? Based on that same source, my T3 and T4 numbers from April are also out of optimal TTC range. Do you think I should get a referral to an endocrinologist based on that? 

Congrats on your BFP! This gives me so much hope if this is going to be something I have to deal with :thumbup:


----------



## Julesillini8

Praying4 bb:
Ok the values that are checked in me ( during my pregnancies) are TSH ( the most important) and free T4 I believe.. ( I forget the second one bc we really just focus on a adjusting my medication dose by the TSH values). It seems yours are pretty close.. My dr keeps me at TSH 2.0 during pregnancies, so it seems your second time at 3.1 was a tad high. When I am unmedicated, mine is at 14.something! I believe the range for free T4 is .8-2.8 so that seems ok. Not sure if your values are off enough to qualify for hypothyroidism or not... I say it can't hurt to see an endocrinologist. I'm not sure if your cycles and spotting has anything to do with your thyroid, but getting it rechecked and another opinion from an endocrinologist has nothing to lose. They are the experts! And maybe just a very low dose of medication would be something to get those numbers perfect?
I do see an endocrinologist.. Ha make that past tense we just switched ins and mine is not n network anymore, so. Will have to find a new one eventually. I'm hoping my new OB will test and treat my hypothyroidism while I pregnant here.. Until I find a new endo.
I say ask for a referral, nothing to lose! Best wishes!


----------



## Julesillini8

I also have heard it may take months after getting off the pill for cycles to regulate and normalize.


----------



## KrissyB

Praying - I was on BC (the patch) for over 10 years before going off it when we wanted to TTC our first child. It took 3-4 months before I even got my period, then it was irratic and irregular.... Finally 6 months after going off (still with very irregular cycles), we started trying and things worked out on the first try....
But - when I went to my OB for the first time for our prenatal appt - he told me I probably had PCOS, no way I could be pregnant yet, blah blah blah..... I left the office, and they called back 5 minutes later to tell me the pregnancy test I took at the beginning of the appt was positive! lol
Long story short - I wouldn't worry too much about irregularity after being on BC for so long.... but it might make luck a bit more of a factor when TTC until your body balances out. Still completely possible... but a little less predictable. FXed :dust:


----------



## n.miller

Morning everyone! 

IDK why :shrug: but I'm not feeling very optimistic this morning. I'm somewhere between 8-10 dpo, and today I had the highest temp I've had all cycle (taken at the correct time). I keep getting little pains in my back, and after feeling (warning TMI ahead)

Spoiler
like I was peeing out my butt all day Monday, I've been constipated all day yesterday and thus far today. I've been gassy, but that's it. And it actually hurts to try to use the bathroom.
 Also, I started noticing some angry red stretch marks around my belly button and going lower, but I haven't gained any weight. So there's definitely some weird symptoms going on, but my breasts don't ache, I haven't felt any sharp pain in my abdomen that could be implantation, no bleeding/spotting, the nausea that I keep getting can definitely be attributed to the fact that I'm hungry in the mornings and I'm horrible about eating breakfast. I officially hate this cycle. First my temps played a game with me before O, I got a +opk almost a week before my temps rose, and now I'm getting the most bizarre symptoms ever. 

In other news, I'm really conflicted. DH interviewed for a new job yesterday. He hates his current one, but the current one has insurance that will cover a bit of fertility which we were planning to take advantage of in the next couple of months. We don't know if the new job would, but the work would make DH much happier. So I feel like I have to support him, but if we can't conceive naturally, idk :shrug: how we'll pay for it out of pocket.


----------



## Praying4BB

Thanks Krissy and Jules... this reassurance is what I needed this morning. I may try to give it a few more months before getting the endo referral. I have an appointment with my primary care physician in Nov. to check on how my blood pressure is responding to the new pregnancy-safe meds, so I will ask him what he thinks about the new numbers and what he thinks I should do.


----------



## smiley4442

N. Miller-good luck, hopefully those are great signs.


AFM: We have lift off. EWCM today ;) So we start our marathon! I should O in the next 2-5 days.


----------



## AugustBride6

Miller.....Fingers crossed for you this month!!!

Smiley.....have fun and get to it!

AFM...nothing fun to update. Just hanging out playing the waiting game. I'm not feeling confident about this cycle, our timing was way off this month.


----------



## nflores77

cdelmar said:


> nflores77 said:
> 
> 
> Perla & Katie did you ladies test again?
> 
> I tested again and got the same faint positive at first it looked more faint than yesterdays. The brand is BFP from Fairhaven and they are internet cheapies. I was looking for my FRER cause I know I have one and ran into a box of the digital ... it had two so I decided to test. I have a dr. appt today to get blood drawn and then again on Thursday. I'm hoping for good numbers!!!
> 
> No denying the answer on these...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test313375
> 
> and still no symptoms :(
> 
> how did it go nflores?Click to expand...


Hi Hun... went in for a blood draw yesterday afternoon.. .waiting to hear back from them today. The nurse did say something yesterday that I was a little confused. She said that I many not have to come back in for a 2nd blood draw. So how are they going to know if my numbers double if they don't see me again? She said that the blood draw was to confirm pregnancy and that I would get a call tomorrow. So I'm waiting... wondering if the number is high enough they don't feel they need to draw again then maybe that make sense :shrug: hoping she just didn't know what she was talking about LOL


----------



## Canadianmom4

I'm going to be testing September 21st. I hope I can wait that long. So anxious this month. We did so many things differently, and I'm very hopeful. Baby dust to all!


----------



## n.miller

Canadianmom4 said:


> I'm going to be testing September 21st. I hope I can wait that long. So anxious this month. We did so many things differently, and I'm very hopeful. Baby dust to all!


Welcome! GL


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - Go get 'em!! :spermy:


----------



## sppmom

Hi Everyone! 

New to the thread, and was wondering if you can add me to the list :)


----------



## n.miller

sppmom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> New to the thread, and was wondering if you can add me to the list :)

Not a problem at all. Welcome! :hi:


----------



## Ruz

Not optimistic right now got a pos ov test wednesday and thursday two weeks ago. So today (wednesday) I took a first response and stark white :( not even an evap line. Oh so sad had a chemical last cycle :(

My chances are slim I know but I am crossing my fingers. Has anybody gotten an bfn si late then bfp few days later ? 

My only hope is that I implanted last sunday (then I had very bad cramps) never had those before svo maybe just maybe as I say I'm a late implanter :)

Af due tomorrow... My cycle is a bit messed up because of my chemical :/


----------



## AugustBride6

Ruz said:


> Not optimistic right now got a pos ov test wednesday and thursday two weeks ago. So today (wednesday) I took a first response and stark white :( not even an evap line. Oh so sad had a chemical last cycle :(
> 
> My chances are slim I know but I am crossing my fingers. Has anybody gotten an bfn si late then bfp few days later ?
> 
> My only hope is that I implanted last sunday (then I had very bad cramps) never had those before svo maybe just maybe as I say I'm a late implanter :)
> 
> Af due tomorrow... My cycle is a bit messed up because of my chemical :/

if you had the +OPK on Thursday, you may not have ovulated until Saturday. You are definitely still in the running!:thumbup:


----------



## Ruz

Oohhwww I started spotting just now so I'am out for september :(

Hope I wont see any of you on the october thread.

Good luck and babydust to all of you who still have not gotte AF

And augustbride6 thanks for your answer :)


----------



## Bug222

:( sorry Ruz xxx


----------



## nflores77

:hugs: Ruz :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

well after looing at the calendar and feeling so down after the chemical i will still be testing in sept just on the 28th this time. hoping for a very sticky little bean. im going to try and hold out but its hard since i never know if i will be taking provera or not


----------



## bluefish1980

Just need to share......we just had an awesome BD session!

I have been worried DH thinks I just want him for his :spermy: and didn't want BD to become a chore. But after tonight, I'm not so worried LOL.


----------



## mrsz24

Nice bluefish! I have to trick my dh in order for him to forget about ttc. He thinks I'm using him too! :haha: 

It looks like I o'd today (sometime between 9am and 5pm) in between opks! I've got horrible pains in my left pelvic area too. Here's hoping our bd session last night did the trick. Officially in the tww:happydance:


----------



## cdelmar

well Fx for you nflores!!!


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> IDK why :shrug: but I'm not feeling very optimistic this morning. I'm somewhere between 8-10 dpo, and today I had the highest temp I've had all cycle (taken at the correct time). I keep getting little pains in my back, and after feeling (warning TMI ahead)
> 
> Spoiler
> like I was peeing out my butt all day Monday, I've been constipated all day yesterday and thus far today. I've been gassy, but that's it. And it actually hurts to try to use the bathroom.
> Also, I started noticing some angry red stretch marks around my belly button and going lower, but I haven't gained any weight. So there's definitely some weird symptoms going on, but my breasts don't ache, I haven't felt any sharp pain in my abdomen that could be implantation, no bleeding/spotting, the nausea that I keep getting can definitely be attributed to the fact that I'm hungry in the mornings and I'm horrible about eating breakfast. I officially hate this cycle. First my temps played a game with me before O, I got a +opk almost a week before my temps rose, and now I'm getting the most bizarre symptoms ever.
> 
> In other news, I'm really conflicted. DH interviewed for a new job yesterday. He hates his current one, but the current one has insurance that will cover a bit of fertility which we were planning to take advantage of in the next couple of months. We don't know if the new job would, but the work would make DH much happier. So I feel like I have to support him, but if we can't conceive naturally, idk :shrug: how we'll pay for it out of pocket.

just had a peek at your charts and looks like your LP is 14-15 days? which means i would try not to get too worried/upset about a temp just yet. it only took me two cycles to realize that a low temp ruined my day and a high one got me so hopeful. and then both of those ended with AF coming, right on time after a huge drop, so clearly i gave the middle post-O temps way too much control over me. symptoms on the other hand...!!:roll::haha: fingers crossed for you!!




bluefish1980 said:


> Just need to share......we just had an awesome BD session!
> 
> I have been worried DH thinks I just want him for his :spermy: and didn't want BD to become a chore. But after tonight, I'm not so worried LOL.




mrsz24 said:


> Nice bluefish! I have to trick my dh in order for him to forget about ttc. He thinks I'm using him too! :haha:
> 
> It looks like I o'd today (sometime between 9am and 5pm) in between opks! I've got horrible pains in my left pelvic area too. Here's hoping our bd session last night did the trick. Officially in the tww:happydance:

i just had a thought: if they complain about us using THEM for a couple days a month, for the following NINE months, we can then complain that they are using US!:rofl:


----------



## sppmom

I dunno what to think... Had a +opk on the 29, BD that night and tested yesterday and today. bfn.. 

But I'm nauseous the past week and super tired. 
Last time I was pregnant I had no symptoms so I dunno if this is all in my head.. Did I test too early?


----------



## sppmom

bluefish1980 said:


> Just need to share......we just had an awesome BD session!
> 
> I have been worried DH thinks I just want him for his :spermy: and didn't want BD to become a chore. But after tonight, I'm not so worried LOL.

:thumbup: awesome! I know how you feel.. There something really unnatural about "hey honey, I'm ovulating.. Can we do the deed?" lol


----------



## n.miller

Ruz :hugs:

Bluefish - that's awesome. I do what I can to keep DH from thinking about TTC.

Jump - it wasn't the temps so much as I'm just having a down day. I'm just trying to watch everything. So I know what is and isn't normal.


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller said:


> Jump - it wasn't the temps so much as I'm just having a down day. I'm just trying to watch everything. So I know what is and isn't normal.

well, in that case, symptom spot away!:blush::hugs: 
usually 8-10dpo is a roller coaster huh:dohh:
hang in there!! and do something for yourself<3


----------



## hazzabeanie

hello ladies im testing this weekend my af is due Saturday... im feeling like this is not the month though as I have cramps and sore boobies and back ache :(


----------



## drjo718

Well I'm CD 58 now... having lots of EWCM but cervix is still mid position and firm and all neg OPKs. Not sure what my body is doing. On the plus side, I talked with my midwife tonight at work and she's going to have me try clomid soon, along with a progesterone supplement if needed. I feel better that I at least have a plan.


----------



## n.miller

jump - thanks! I plan to this weekend at some point. 

drjo - I know what you mean about having a plan in place. It always starts to make you feel better when there's a plan of attack. I had ridiculously long cycles that only ended when I took a progesterone pill. Clomid made me ovulate and have fairly regular cycles. Now, with my PCOS diagnosis, the meds make me ovulate naturally.

For the last week I've been on overdrive with work. 5 3 hr labs a week, plus a 1 hr class, so there's grading and prep work. There's a faculty meeting this Friday that I need to attend, and I'm now an unofficial adviser for the Biology Club. And I started volunteering at church on Monday nights. Last night was DH's patriotic musical at church, so I had to go to that. Yeah... I need a break. LOL


AFM - somewhere between 9-11dpo. Started breaking out a little yesterday, and some cramps, but they don't feel like uterine cramps. More like intestinal and my tummy is not happy. Felt a bit nausea this morning, but it's going away.


----------



## Bug222

big temp drop for me this am :(


----------



## KrissyB

So sorry Ruz and Bug :hugs:

Bug - Is it possible it was a fluke temp? 

And for those who need it: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...treat-poas-thread-love-support-9-testers.html

I realized that depending on what effect Clomid has, this current cycle might actually end in September.... but if it does it's probably ended to early to mean anything - so either way I'll be eyeing October lol, but I'll keep stalking here.


----------



## n.miller

:hugs: bug - hoping it's a fluke for you.

I'm stalking the Oct thread Krissy, just in case.



Ok guys... trying not to get too upset. Cramps have started feeling like AF is on her way, and I had an 11 day LP last cycle, so considering I'm between 9-11 dpo, I think this cycle is definitely a BFN.:cry: I really had a lot of hope on this one, despite the insanity my temps caused. Thinking the nausea was really just motion sickness.


----------



## smiley4442

Has anyone heard from Hunni??


----------



## bluefish1980

I was wondering the same thing!!! I hope everything is ok.


----------



## caringo

Hey all! :wave: I wish I could have kept up with everything going on but now I'm several pages behind...but good luck to everyone testing soon!

AFM, CD 15 and I am HOPEFULLY entering my fertile period. Got a decent amount of EWCM last night...def gotta BD as soon as possible! Because of vacation, the last time we BD'd was 4 days ago...but I think we're still ok, as my temp this morning seemed decently low. Temping did not go too well over vacation and the temps I did get were quite high - not sure why. Anyways, going to use Preseed and take Evening Primrose Oil to increase EWCM, and hopefully be able to BD a lot! :thumbup:


----------



## 55comet555

hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much, ive had a stressful week :/ yesterday I have been dealing with arguing with the parents of the two kids I babysit, and I have decided not to watch them anymore after the dad threatened to kick my hubbys ass for standing up for me... I'm kinda glad that I don't have to deal with their parents anymore. but I'm sad because I have gotten kinda attached to the kids. :/
I have a feeling that I'm automatically out for this month, I know me and hubby bd'ed on the right days and used preseed twice. I don't feel like I have a chance. I mean I want it to be this month I just don't think it will be. I guess I just don't want to get my hopes up again. I'm 6dpo today, and still having some cramps,(I've been having some cramps the last 3 days) and having a lot of watery discharge. Maybe I'm just feeling down about all the drama that has happened this last week. 
Fx for everyone tho!


----------



## KrissyB

I was thinking about Hunni today too - I think her OH was supposed to be back on Friday and she was finally going to :test: if the witch hadn't found her yet.


----------



## deductivemom

nflores77 said:


> deductivemom- That is what I saw on my tests... a shadow at first on Saturday and just thought maybe it was an evap line, then today's test I see that line a little darker and hope it isn't an evap line.

UPDATE (not as good news as I was hoping): Looks like nflores was right about the ghost line turning into a BFP - I had a very faint positive at 12dpo after seeing more than one whispery lines at 11dpo, then a slightly darker positive yesterday at 13dpo! Period officially late as of today (usually would have expected yesterday, though), but as you can see below my temps are dropping and I had a negative test this morning :cry:

Seeing my dropping temps yesterday, I called my doctor's office and went in today to see the midwife. They also saw a negative urine test and I'm waiting for blood test results. I guess it's another chemical. I was kindof afraid of that which is why I didn't post earlier. My temp was already dropping by the time I got a BFP. 

I guess it's a tossup whether I should be added to the BFP list or not :( Anyone have advice about what to do after more than one chemical pregnancy? I think my midwife is going to do a progesterone test next month, assuming I lose this one, but didn't have any other suggestions.


----------



## cdelmar

N. Miller: I just started temping so, Im no expert but, your charts look really good!


----------



## n.miller

cdelmar said:


> N. Miller: I just started temping so, Im no expert but, your charts look really good!


Thanks, it's the cramps that are worrying me. I'm weary of my crosshairs so I know I'm somewhere between 9-11 dpo. Last month, temp dropped on 11dpo and AF showed the next day. Cramps also started at 11dpo, and the temp dip was significant. 

Today, temp dip was very slight, which was probably due to it being taken 2 hrs early. But cramps have been bad. If I'm closer to 11dpo, they're probably AF warnings. But if I'm closer to 9 dpo, implantation could be more likely. 

One of my coworkers (one who I'm fairly close with and who knows everything DH and I are going through) said she doesn't want to get my hopes up, but apparently I've been walking around in a fog and my face has been flush for the last few days. 

So ugh... I hate not knowing, but it's that terrible fear of a stark white BFN that's preventing it. I can't do it. Seeing 1 line or the words "not pregnant" will have me curled up in the fetal position. I can handle AF showing a lot better.


----------



## cdelmar

I hear what you are saying N.Miller, for your own sanity just wait it out. What is your LP, when is AF supposed to show? 

Deductive, I hope everything turns for the best with your results!


----------



## n.miller

Last month was my first normal natural cycle ever. LP was 11 days. So anywhere from tomorrow to like Monday at the very latest. FF is predicting later. So not even sure when I'll give in and test. Probably not till Oct, if AF really does stay away. LOL


----------



## KrissyB

N.Miller - you're on clomid - right? Did you have any side effects? I'm sure my ovaries hurt (but I googled that and it seems pretty normal).... but I also think I might be a little bitchy and for a second I thought I was going to lose my breakfast this morning. The crankiness might just be from discomfort and tiredness... but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## momofonegirl

I think i got my bfp yay!!!
 



Attached Files:







CAM01333.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## caringo

momofonegirl - wow!! beautiful BFP! Congrats!! :D

deductivemom - really hope the tests are flukey and your bean is sticking. FX for you, let us know what happens!


----------



## n.miller

Momofonegirl - congrats. Let me know if you want to be moved to the BFPs.

Krissy - I was on it for 3 months. RE switched me to femara, but I haven't taken that in two cycles as the doc doesn't want me using it unmonitored. I was definitely bitchy on it, but no other side effects.


----------



## Bug222

congrats momofonegirl


----------



## drjo718

Finally got a positive OPK today! Cycle day 58! We BD'd the 7th, the 9th, and today. Planning to tomorrow too. Fingers crossed I actually ovulate this time! :)


----------



## Katie_A

Hey all!

Just a little update... here's my test from today at 12DPO. Definitely BFP :dance: and my temps are still high, so that's good. But I've had some brown spotting yesterday and today and cramping as well, so not sure what to make of that. I mean, I hear it's normal, but still... I did go to the Dr today to get a blood test done though, so we'll see where my hormone levels are at. Cautiously excited!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







unnamed-1.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## drjo718

Katie_A said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just a little update... here's my test from today at 12DPO. Definitely BFP :dance: and my temps are still high, so that's good. But I've had some brown spotting yesterday and today and cramping as well, so not sure what to make of that. I mean, I hear it's normal, but still... I did go to the Dr today to get a blood test done though, so we'll see where my hormone levels are at. Cautiously excited!!! :)

Yay katie!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations momofonegirl & katie!:happydance:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Is anyone testing Sept 23/24/25? AF is supposed to show on the 24th. :)!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Katie_A said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just a little update... here's my test from today at 12DPO. Definitely BFP :dance: and my temps are still high, so that's good. But I've had some brown spotting yesterday and today and cramping as well, so not sure what to make of that. I mean, I hear it's normal, but still... I did go to the Dr today to get a blood test done though, so we'll see where my hormone levels are at. Cautiously excited!!! :)

That is a definite BFP. With my first pregnancy I tested on 11 DPO got BFP then on 13 DPO had brown spotting. When I called the dr. she just said that if the brown turns into red, then I may have had a chemical/mc and they won't do anything to test at that point. Mine stayed brown that day, never turned to red...and it went away after a few hours. Hoping the same for you. I am guessing mine might have been late IB...


----------



## AugustBride6

I tested this morning with the dollar store brand, I've never used them before. Anyway....:bfn: No surprise, our timing was not good this month. :witch: is due Sunday but my temp is still up. Ive also been waking up the past two nights to make a trip to the bathroom, totally not normal for me. Who knows :shrug: We leave for Disney in 4 weeks, so I wouldn't be totally broken hearted if we didn't hit the jackpot this cycle and I could enjoy my time with Mickey :)


----------



## MolGold

Congrats for the BFPs, Momofonegirl, Katie and Deductive!

Deductive think positively and get blood work done to confirm beta doubling. That's what I did before adding myself to the BFP list. :) FX everything will be great!

Sorry for the BFNs to the ladies testing, hopefully its a shy BFP..!


----------



## Katie_A

desiwannabmom said:


> That is a definite BFP. With my first pregnancy I tested on 11 DPO got BFP then on 13 DPO had brown spotting. When I called the dr. she just said that if the brown turns into red, then I may have had a chemical/mc and they won't do anything to test at that point. Mine stayed brown that day, never turned to red...and it went away after a few hours. Hoping the same for you. I am guessing mine might have been late IB...

Thanks! Yes the spotting is very light and was actually a bit pinkish the first day (on wed at 11dpo) then brownish yesterday and so far this morning nothing. So hopefully all is well. I asked the Dr about it when I went for my blood test yesterday and he seemed very unconcerned, said it was normal...but also didn't ask me too many questions about it? I dunno, I guess because it's so early he wanted to wait on the blood test to even confirm I'm pregnant at all. AF is due today and nothing so far. And the cramping has subsided. Glad to hear you had the same thing and everything was fine in the end!



Thanks everyone for the congrats! I'm very shocked and so excited and really hoping it sticks!!


----------



## KatO79

desiwannabmom said:


> Is anyone testing Sept 23/24/25? AF is supposed to show on the 24th. :)!

I'm planning on testing around there _if_ AF doesn't show up before then and she's due the 22nd. Don't want to test before that and get a BFN and then AF shows up, rather she shows up and remain in the dark until then.

Am now 4 DPO and I'm having low expectations this month so no symptom spotting for me. Think our timing was fine but then again, I almost always feel like we time it pretty well:shrug: Only time will tell. Just don't want to be too hopeful and then AF shows up and I get upset again. The only thing keeping me up is we'll be getting our referral next month:happydance:


----------



## n.miller

Katie - that's great. I'll move you later when I'm in front of a PC.

August - Mickey is an amazing consultation prize.

Does anyone know if our other potential BFPs are ready to be moved?



AFM - peed a lot last night. Normally only once, but I peed at 12, sometime around 3-4, 7, and just now at about 8:30. Also, despite yesterday's cramp, unless my temps are going to be completely insane this cycle, AF should not show today. Temp still very high. Cramps still every so often, but nothing like yesterday where they were almost constant and on my right side only.


----------



## desiwannabmom

KatO79 said:


> desiwannabmom said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone testing Sept 23/24/25? AF is supposed to show on the 24th. :)!
> 
> I'm planning on testing around there _if_ AF doesn't show up before then and she's due the 22nd. Don't want to test before that and get a BFN and then AF shows up, rather she shows up and remain in the dark until then.
> 
> Am now 4 DPO and I'm having low expectations this month so no symptom spotting for me. Think our timing was fine but then again, I almost always feel like we time it pretty well:shrug: Only time will tell. Just don't want to be too hopeful and then AF shows up and I get upset again. The only thing keeping me up is we'll be getting our referral next month:happydance:Click to expand...

I am feeling the same way is that I will wait until close to the AF date. I really don't want to be disappointed. With my first pregnancy, I started testing at 10 DPO and got a +ve at 11 DPO.....and I started doing the same the first two cycles we tried and was SORELY disappointed....


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller said:


> AFM - peed a lot last night. Normally only once, but I peed at 12, sometime around 3-4, 7, and just now at about 8:30. Also, despite yesterday's cramp, unless my temps are going to be completely insane this cycle, AF should not show today. Temp still very high. Cramps still every so often, but nothing like yesterday where they were almost constant and on my right side only.

ooooh, getting hopeful for you!!:flower:


----------



## Katie_A

n.miller said:


> Katie - that's great. I'll move you later when I'm in front of a PC.
> 
> August - Mickey is an amazing consultation prize.
> 
> Does anyone know if our other potential BFPs are ready to be moved?
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - peed a lot last night. Normally only once, but I peed at 12, sometime around 3-4, 7, and just now at about 8:30. Also, despite yesterday's cramp, unless my temps are going to be completely insane this cycle, AF should not show today. Temp still very high. Cramps still every so often, but nothing like yesterday where they were almost constant and on my right side only.

Thanks!!

I also had intermittent cramping, mostly on my left side, if that adds some hopefulness for you! Really hope AF stays away for you!!


----------



## deductivemom

MolGold said:


> Congrats for the BFPs, Momofonegirl, Katie and Deductive!
> 
> Deductive think positively and get blood work done to confirm beta doubling. That's what I did before adding myself to the BFP list. :) FX everything will be great!
> 
> Sorry for the BFNs to the ladies testing, hopefully its a shy BFP..!

Thanks for the positive words. Unfortunately this is another chemical. Went to the doc yesterday and just heard HCG already too low to indicate pregnancy :( Spotting began last night. 

Planning to have progesterone testing this month. Guess I will see some of you in October.


----------



## AugustBride6

:hugs: deductivemom


----------



## smiley4442

UPDATE (not as good news as I was hoping): Looks like nflores was right about the ghost line turning into a BFP - I had a very faint positive at 12dpo after seeing more than one whispery lines at 11dpo, then a slightly darker positive yesterday at 13dpo! Period officially late as of today (usually would have expected yesterday, though), but as you can see below my temps are dropping and I had a negative test this morning :cry:

Seeing my dropping temps yesterday, I called my doctor's office and went in today to see the midwife. They also saw a negative urine test and I'm waiting for blood test results. I guess it's another chemical. I was kindof afraid of that which is why I didn't post earlier. My temp was already dropping by the time I got a BFP. 

I guess it's a tossup whether I should be added to the BFP list or not :( Anyone have advice about what to do after more than one chemical pregnancy? I think my midwife is going to do a progesterone test next month, assuming I lose this one, but didn't have any other suggestions.[/QUOTE]

Good luck, hoping your bean sticks!!



momofonegirl said:


> I think i got my bfp yay!!!

Congrats!!:happydance:



drjo718 said:


> Finally got a positive OPK today! Cycle day 58! We BD'd the 7th, the 9th, and today. Planning to tomorrow too. Fingers crossed I actually ovulate this time! :)

good luck, hoping you ovulate!



Katie_A said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just a little update... here's my test from today at 12DPO. Definitely BFP :dance: and my temps are still high, so that's good. But I've had some brown spotting yesterday and today and cramping as well, so not sure what to make of that. I mean, I hear it's normal, but still... I did go to the Dr today to get a blood test done though, so we'll see where my hormone levels are at. Cautiously excited!!! :)

Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:



desiwannabmom said:


> Is anyone testing Sept 23/24/25? AF is supposed to show on the 24th. :)!

I could possibly be testing around that time.



n.miller said:


> AFM - peed a lot last night. Normally only once, but I peed at 12, sometime around 3-4, 7, and just now at about 8:30. Also, despite yesterday's cramp, unless my temps are going to be completely insane this cycle, AF should not show today. Temp still very high. Cramps still every so often, but nothing like yesterday where they were almost constant and on my right side only.

Hoping thats a good sign for you!


AFM: cd16 (ewcm 2 days ago) waiting to see my positive on my opk which should be in the next couple days, if not today. :) I ordered me some sure predict test today. I've read mixed reviews on them but thought I'd give them a try.


----------



## drjo718

desiwannabmom said:


> Is anyone testing Sept 23/24/25? AF is supposed to show on the 24th. :)!

If I actually ovulate this time AF will be due the 26th or 27th. I haven't decided when to test but maybe the 24th? I just got some wondfos to try out. My miscarriage was a surprise pregnancy but I tested at 10dpo just bc I had my yearly and hadn't had AF for 45 days and got a BFN. Then when I didn't start bleeding for 5 more days and I was planning to drink with my friend that night, I tested and had a BFP. Those were with babi test strips. Not sure if wondfos will be more sensitive?


----------



## heff1604

Me too!:)


----------



## nflores77

deductivemom said:


> nflores77 said:
> 
> 
> deductivemom- That is what I saw on my tests... a shadow at first on Saturday and just thought maybe it was an evap line, then today's test I see that line a little darker and hope it isn't an evap line.
> 
> UPDATE (not as good news as I was hoping): Looks like nflores was right about the ghost line turning into a BFP - I had a very faint positive at 12dpo after seeing more than one whispery lines at 11dpo, then a slightly darker positive yesterday at 13dpo! Period officially late as of today (usually would have expected yesterday, though), but as you can see below my temps are dropping and I had a negative test this morning :cry:
> 
> Seeing my dropping temps yesterday, I called my doctor's office and went in today to see the midwife. They also saw a negative urine test and I'm waiting for blood test results. I guess it's another chemical. I was kindof afraid of that which is why I didn't post earlier. My temp was already dropping by the time I got a BFP.
> 
> I guess it's a tossup whether I should be added to the BFP list or not :( Anyone have advice about what to do after more than one chemical pregnancy? I think my midwife is going to do a progesterone test next month, assuming I lose this one, but didn't have any other suggestions.Click to expand...

:hugs: deductivemom!!! Hoping the little bean sticks. It takes time for the HCG to rise. So getting your blood drawn was good. The Dr. office didn't ask me to take a pregnancy urine test. 

I had my dr's do the blood test on Tuesday and it's Friday and I'm still waiting for them to give me the results. :growlmad: I have called everyday like twice a day. Yesterday he was out in two surgies and only he can give me the results :dohh:

On another note I have done a few pregnancy tests and the line is still very faint... I don't know if it is the internet cheapies... or what. But I have no symptoms to reassure me that everything is fine. I'm just upset how the Dr. offie is handling this and I really like the staff, nurse and dr.


----------



## sppmom

CONGRATS LADIES!!

Im so happy to hear about all the BFPs!

for me, its still a waiting game. I tester 3 times this week (most recently this morning) and still BFN.

I just wish the pee stick tells me, or the big bad witch comes knocking.. so frustrating right now!


----------



## n.miller

jump, smiley, and Katie - Thanks!

nflores - :hugs: You just let me know when you feel comfortable enough to move to the BFPs.



IDK if this is even a symptom, but for the last 2 days, my allergies have been going crazy. I've been really congested (more than normal for me) and I've been sneezing almost non-stop. DH thinks I'm crazy for not wanting to test. I am starting to look at my chart though and think about a potential "if AF really doesn't show" test date.


----------



## sppmom

n.miller said:


> jump, smiley, and Katie - Thanks!
> 
> nflores - :hugs: You just let me know when you feel comfortable enough to move to the BFPs.
> 
> 
> 
> IDK if this is even a symptom, but for the last 2 days, my allergies have been going crazy. I've been really congested (more than normal for me) and I've been sneezing almost non-stop. DH thinks I'm crazy for not wanting to test. I am starting to look at my chart though and think about a potential "if AF really doesn't show" test date.

It might pretty much be a symptom! My co worker was SOOO congested in her 2 pregnancies. The first time she thought she had a cold or something (middle of summer) and dr said it was normal for congestion. Second pg same thing...

so you never know


----------



## caringo

So sorry deductivemom :hugs: I hope you can everything straightened out.


----------



## NadiaSweety

Hello All, 

I am back and TTC again after a year on then a year off for health issues. But I am back and ready to give it my all again. I don't have much hope for this month but I am in the TWW and will test after the 17th when AF is due. I will start temping again next cycle and hope that now that my body is finally ready to make this dream of ours come true. 

Its so encouraging to see all you ladies again, supporting each other, through the BFNs and BFPs. Hoping I can get back in and make some friends and help share the love in the mean time.


----------



## n.miller

NadiaSweety said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am back and TTC again after a year on then a year off for health issues. But I am back and ready to give it my all again. I don't have much hope for this month but I am in the TWW and will test after the 17th when AF is due. I will start temping again next cycle and hope that now that my body is finally ready to make this dream of ours come true.
> 
> Its so encouraging to see all you ladies again, supporting each other, through the BFNs and BFPs. Hoping I can get back in and make some friends and help share the love in the mean time.

We've never spoken before, but welcome back Nadia. Wishing you lots of :dust: for your BFP.


----------



## Katie_A

n.miller said:


> jump, smiley, and Katie - Thanks!
> 
> nflores - :hugs: You just let me know when you feel comfortable enough to move to the BFPs.
> 
> 
> 
> IDK if this is even a symptom, but for the last 2 days, my allergies have been going crazy. I've been really congested (more than normal for me) and I've been sneezing almost non-stop. DH thinks I'm crazy for not wanting to test. I am starting to look at my chart though and think about a potential "if AF really doesn't show" test date.


I also have had a stuffy nose and sore throat ever since my first faint positive. Let us know when you'll test!!!

Still having cramps and a teensy bit of brown spotting...anxiously awaiting the results of my blood test which will hopefully be in tomorrow morning. Going to see my acupuncturist tomorrow for miscarriage prevention treatment. So excited to tell her about the positive test :)


----------



## maybabydoll

I'm out, but good luck to others! x x


----------



## manifestmama

deductivemom said:


> nflores77 said:
> 
> 
> deductivemom- That is what I saw on my tests... a shadow at first on Saturday and just thought maybe it was an evap line, then today's test I see that line a little darker and hope it isn't an evap line.
> 
> UPDATE (not as good news as I was hoping): Looks like nflores was right about the ghost line turning into a BFP - I had a very faint positive at 12dpo after seeing more than one whispery lines at 11dpo, then a slightly darker positive yesterday at 13dpo! Period officially late as of today (usually would have expected yesterday, though), but as you can see below my temps are dropping and I had a negative test this morning :cry:
> 
> Seeing my dropping temps yesterday, I called my doctor's office and went in today to see the midwife. They also saw a negative urine test and I'm waiting for blood test results. I guess it's another chemical. I was kindof afraid of that which is why I didn't post earlier. My temp was already dropping by the time I got a BFP.
> 
> I guess it's a tossup whether I should be added to the BFP list or not :( Anyone have advice about what to do after more than one chemical pregnancy? I think my midwife is going to do a progesterone test next month, assuming I lose this one, but didn't have any other suggestions.Click to expand...

Sorry I'm super behind on this page! I had the same thing happen to me, faint BFPs and spotting then AF came 3days late. Doc and I discussed and I told her my gut was screaming that I have low progesterone. That was only my 2nd month ttc but we didn't want to waste any time so doc put me on progesterone for this cycle as she said it would do no harm to go on it even if my levels weren't low. I'm 4 or 5 dpo but lost track this month on ovulation day. I missed one day on my monitor and it screwed everything up. We BD'd days 12, 14 and I usually O on 14 or 15 so we will see. Started progesterone day 16. Today is CD 19 and have had watery cm. if no spotting tomorrow I will be so psyched! Last 3cycles I spotted starting on CD 20. Still feeling like we didn't BD enough, it all fell around time of our big party w 65 people at our house so...busy, stress...oh well. Here's hoping.

I'm 36 and progesterone dips severely after 30 so I say go for it!


----------



## n.miller

Good morning. It is incredibly funny how temp influence mood. Once again, I got 1 of my highest temps ever. I even temped about 20 min earlier than normal cause my body woke up. And I sleep with a fan blowing on me, so I always expect a dip. But 98.56! I usually run in the 97. So today is approximately 11-13 dpo. Last cycle, LP lasted only 11 days. Temp dropped at 11dpo. So the fact that mine is still up is definitely giving me hope. FF predicts a very long cycle for me though. If AF doesn't arrive by next Sunday, I will test. I'll give it1 more full week. And that way if it is a BFP, I can spend the whole day with DH celebrating.


----------



## cdelmar

Looks promising N.Miller, cant wait for the update this weekend!


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller, i'm getting so excited for you!!\\:D/


----------



## n.miller

I am too, though I'm really trying not to. Just in case. It makes the crash that much worse. But DH got the job, with a slight pay increase. He'll be happier, which is why I'm ok with him possibly loosing the fertility coverage. But he'll be off on weekends and holidays now. With his current job it was always likely that he would work thanksgiving, Christmas, And New Years. And he'll be home by 6! So if we didn't get our BFP this month, next cycle will be more time for BD.

But, if we do have our BFP, baby is due right after school ends next semester, and I'll have almost 3 months home with him/her without having to take maternity. This would be the perfect cycle.

And now I'm nauseous..... Ugh. I'm either preg or symptom spotting has moved to ridiculous levels of delusion. Lol


----------



## cdelmar

lol, we shall see!


----------



## KrissyB

Congratulations Momof and Katie!! :happydance:

*hugs* Sorry deductive

N.Miller - Things are looking great so far for you! FXed extra tight :dust:


----------



## deductivemom

caringo said:


> So sorry deductivemom :hugs: I hope you can everything straightened out.

Thanks for the sympathy! Hopefully next month we will be more fortunate.

In case anyone finds this information useful, my HCG level was 3 on the day of my test (negative blood tests for me have always been <2). That was one day after my last positive urine test and about 4 days after presumed implantation. My pregnancy tests never got very dark, so my HCG may never have gotten much higher than 20 or so.

Be seeing some of you in October (but FX you won't be there!).


----------



## Katie_A

n.miller said:


> Good morning. It is incredibly funny how temp influence mood. Once again, I got 1 of my highest temps ever. I even temped about 20 min earlier than normal cause my body woke up. And I sleep with a fan blowing on me, so I always expect a dip. But 98.56! I usually run in the 97. So today is approximately 11-13 dpo. Last cycle, LP lasted only 11 days. Temp dropped at 11dpo. So the fact that mine is still up is definitely giving me hope. FF predicts a very long cycle for me though. If AF doesn't arrive by next Sunday, I will test. I'll give it1 more full week. And that way if it is a BFP, I can spend the whole day with DH celebrating.


So promising! I am a terrible influence and so badly want you to test NOW! haha. But I totally get wanting to hold out and I think you should stick to that plan. :)


----------



## 55comet555

thanks ladies for all your support


----------



## Buttersmom

So.... This morning I took an ic and it was negative. Took another tonight and there is a faint line...so I also took a frer-bfn. It's 12 dpo today. I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## canadabear

Back again ladies.. No temping this month as ntnp for a while.. Been on holiday and still hardly DTD.. But we are just relaxing about it all.. Though for some reason ovuview app has put me at 4 dpo?!! That is just all wrong.. But I'll leave it alone for now :haha: will be back to tempting *I think* next month as I really like knowing when I have actually ovulated. Plus I have an 11 day lp stage regardless of O date..so always nice to know exactly when AF is due.
:hugs: and :dust: and fx for everyone!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Very strange month for me. Temps are really crap. They didn't dip to normal pre - ovulation so there is hardly a rise at all.

Even so, FF detected ovulation at CD13. It detected it without any information besides temps. I had what looked like a positive OPK that afternoon but as it was so early for me, I didn't add it to FF. (I added that info onto my chart yesterday)

It's looking like I ovulated CD 13. That's over a week early! Does anyone any reason why that might happen? I'm worried something is wrong.


----------



## cdelmar

Blue, how Long have you Been tracking your O? My only reasoning is that something could have been delaying O in the past. They say, when O happens isn't always consistent, just LP. 

as for me, 8dpo and My chart is starting to look like the beginning of what could possibly be triphaisic ! Another thing, I'm just realizing that the past week when I get up in the morning I always have the urge to pee as if I have been holding it since the night before but, that's the only time I've been having "the urge" :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm definitely out. AF arrived this morning. On to October!!!!


----------



## n.miller

Katie - lol. DH wants me to too. 

August - :hugs:


AFM - I have been praying all night my temp stayed up. My skin started to break out more which for me is a sign of the witch.temp stayed in the 98s, but did take it's time getting there and it is about .16 lower than yesterday, although it was taken a bit later. So I'm a but not so hopeful now.

DH's coworker was induced yesterday. As of bedtime last night, no little James. DH wants to go see him once he's born. I told him only if AF hasn't arrived because there is no way I can handle that. So if we get a text that he's here today, it's off to the hospital we go. 

I'm just praying so hard right now. I'm trying to have faith but it's hard.


----------



## smiley4442

positive OPK earlier this morning. So I should ovulate tonight or in the morning yay! :happydance:


----------



## dove830

CD 19, and finally got my +OPK today too. After 5 days of EWCM, I was getting VERY impatient! :dust:


----------



## caringo

N.miller - REALLY hope you see that BFP this cycle. Stay away from her witch!!

Yay for ov smiley and dove! :)

I hope and pray I may have ovulated! Temps are on the rise again...but I haven't had any symptoms in the last few days to make me think I O'd. But I don't really remember any O symptoms last cycle either. My temp this morning was up to last cycle's coverline, so hoping this is the real deal and it won't drop again!


----------



## bluefish1980

cdelmar said:


> Blue, how Long have you Been tracking your O? My only reasoning is that something could have been delaying O in the past. They say, when O happens isn't always consistent, just LP.
> 
> as for me, 8dpo and My chart is starting to look like the beginning of what could possibly be triphaisic ! Another thing, I'm just realizing that the past week when I get up in the morning I always have the urge to pee as if I have been holding it since the night before but, that's the only time I've been having "the urge" :shrug: :shrug:

I've been charting for 14 months and this is the lowest by far. The lowest it's been is CD21, I have really long cycles averaging 35 days.


----------



## cdelmar

Oh I see :-/


----------



## jumpingo

blue, is it possible your body geared up to ovulate (hence positive OPK) but didn't, and still could ovulate in the next couple days (which would be more "normal" for your cycle?):shrug:

probably one of those "have to wait and temp more know" kind of things. hope it sorts itself out!!:flower:


----------



## 55comet555

well, I started spotting this evening, so its eith ib or my period starting early. I'm gonna go to bed. Feeling down. talk to you ladies tomro.


----------



## bluefish1980

I keep doing OPKs but all very negative. Plus I have been have the pain in my hips which I had last month around 7dpo. I guess I'll just have to wait and see, but wanted to know if people knew what it meant if I did ovulate early.

I know Hunni did last cycle but not heard from her to know how she got on.


----------



## drjo718

Just thought I'd share with everyone...I'm engaged! :D


----------



## jumpingo

drjo718 said:


> Just thought I'd share with everyone...I'm engaged! :D

:wohoo::yipee:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:wedding:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:yipee::wohoo:


----------



## n.miller

Drjo - congrats!


Thanks everyone for your hope and support this cycle, but I'm 99% sure it's another bfn. Temp plummeted this morning, and it's only recorded about 30-45 min early. So the witch will probably be here today or tomorrow. I know I'm not out till she shows, but my heart and gut know she's coming. :cry: got my crying done yesterday when I felt hopeless, so I'm ok today. Onto October and maybe a birthday baby for me.


----------



## cdelmar

POAS tomorrow because its DH bday! Fx! Will be 10dpo but, dont know what to think since i do not have any consistent symptoms but, temps are up (except for a .2 dip this morning)...being optimistic but i dont think a bfn will disappoint me as much as previous cycles because in my head it will always be a bfn but, its fun just trying :haha:. One more cycle after this and then i will schedule an appt with gyn hopefully dont have to make it to that appt :wacko:


----------



## KatO79

n.miller said:


> Drjo - congrats!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your hope and support this cycle, but I'm 99% sure it's another bfn. Temp plummeted this morning, and it's only recorded about 30-45 min early. So the witch will probably be here today or tomorrow. I know I'm not out till she shows, but my heart and gut know she's coming. :cry: got my crying done yesterday when I felt hopeless, so I'm ok today. Onto October and maybe a birthday baby for me.

Awww so sorry n.miller, thought things sounded promising:hugs: Hope you get an October :bfp: :dust:

AFM: I'm 7 dpo today and just taking things easy, avoiding symptom spotting to avoid disappointment:nope: I'm only testing if I'm late by 2-3 days because I don't want to see only one line, seeing AF is somehow easier for some reason:shrug: The only thing keeping me up is my referral will soon be a reality:happydance:


----------



## princess93

Hey Girls 
I am my first child. I have been getting a lot of pregnancy symptoms. i ovulated on the 3rd of October. I know by the pain. and chart. (sorry on a written chart) I did BD twice on the two days before and day before. I then started having nausea, Headaches, back pain, increased acne. Testing when i get paid i hope.


----------



## n.miller

Welcome princess93



Well, I was right. AF showed her ugly face. I was wrong though... I am not ok. I keep breaking down and crying at work. Trying my best to hide it. Better today than tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## smiley4442

55comet555 said:


> well, I started spotting this evening, so its eith ib or my period starting early. I'm gonna go to bed. Feeling down. talk to you ladies tomro.

FX it's IB



drjo718 said:


> Just thought I'd share with everyone...I'm engaged! :D

Congrats!!!!!!



n.miller said:


> Thanks everyone for your hope and support this cycle, but I'm 99% sure it's another bfn. Temp plummeted this morning, and it's only recorded about 30-45 min early. So the witch will probably be here today or tomorrow. I know I'm not out till she shows, but my heart and gut know she's coming. :cry: got my crying done yesterday when I felt hopeless, so I'm ok today. Onto October and maybe a birthday baby for me.

So sorry N.Miller :(



cdelmar said:


> POAS tomorrow because its DH bday! Fx! Will be 10dpo but, dont know what to think since i do not have any consistent symptoms but, temps are up (except for a .2 dip this morning)...being optimistic but i dont think a bfn will disappoint me as much as previous cycles because in my head it will always be a bfn but, its fun just trying :haha:. One more cycle after this and then i will schedule an appt with gyn hopefully dont have to make it to that appt :wacko:

good luck!



princess93 said:


> Hey Girls
> I am my first child. I have been getting a lot of pregnancy symptoms. i ovulated on the 3rd of October. I know by the pain. and chart. (sorry on a written chart) I did BD twice on the two days before and day before. I then started having nausea, Headaches, back pain, increased acne. Testing when i get paid i hope.

Welcome and good luck!

AFM: cd 19 pretty sure I'm going to ovulate today. Having O pains on and off since last night and negative OPK this morning after yesterdays positive. So I should be in the tww tomorrow. On the bright side, I start a new job today!! I'm so excited. I quit my job of almost 13 years last March to try something new and I started Substitute Teaching. Found out I was pregnant in April Had Little man in October and stayed home with him because it didn't pay to put him in Daycare as a sub and I really wanted him with me. Well my new job allows him to come with me. I'm so excited. It will keep my mind of things a little in the TWW ;)


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies. I'm out this month.... Disappointed but I didn't think it was our month to be honest. Wishing everyone who is still trying lots of luck and congratulations to the BFP's..... On to October for me xxx


----------



## KatO79

n.miller said:


> Welcome princess93
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was right. AF showed her ugly face. I was wrong though... I am not ok. I keep breaking down and crying at work. Trying my best to hide it. Better today than tomorrow. :cry:

I've been there too:( Just get it all out so you can be in a more positive mindset for October. I've never felt it's healthy to hold back if you really feel the need to cry, do so. That's what I've done when I've felt like that. I know how hard it is when you've been trying for so long and feel like you've been doing everything you can. I'm hitting the 1 year mark myself:dohh::wacko:

Maybe I've missed it but have you taken steps toward getting a referral? I know that my referral is what's keeping me hopeful since I've pretty much given up on conceiving naturally. If you haven't, maybe you could call your GP and tell him/her you've been trying for a little over 1 year and would like a referral.

Truely hope you soon feel better and get your :bfp: soon :dust: :hug:


----------



## cdelmar

Well, took a dollar store hpt at 10dpo and it was - but I'm doing fine, don't feel any kind of way, I guess since I'm so used to seeing it now. I will test again Saturday just to make sure since we are going out for DH bday with a couple of friends and i read on FF that at 14dpo hpt would be positive if in fact you're pregnant! So we shall see, not sure if this is our month.


----------



## lolawnek

2 DPO 12 days til testing praying this is our month!

Fingers crossed for the rest of us September testers!


----------



## n.miller

KatO79 said:


> Maybe I've missed it but have you taken steps toward getting a referral? I know that my referral is what's keeping me hopeful since I've pretty much given up on conceiving naturally. If you haven't, maybe you could call your GP and tell him/her you've been trying for a little over 1 year and would like a referral.
> 
> Truely hope you soon feel better and get your :bfp: soon :dust: :hug:

Kat - the one year mark is a tough milestone. I keep telling myself a lady at our church tried for 4 before she had kids, and my mom tried for 3. It's rough. But I found an RE back in early spring that didn't need a referral. Only problem is money. They blood tested me and did a couple of ultra sounds and gave me the diagnosis of PCOS. Which explained while I wasn't ovulating. Now, with the meds I'm on, I'm ovulating once a month. Only thing to figure out is why my LH surge is occurring so much earlier than actual O. DH has a low count and is on clomid for it, but we won't know if it's actually working till his next SA at the end of Nov (it takes clomid 4 months to start having an effect as male sperm are produced about 3-4 months before they're used). So it's a timing thing right now. My body is obviously starting to work, but with DH's low count, everything has to be timed perfectly to give us a good chance of conception. 

I'm calling the RE later to talk about what to do about the mysterious +opk a week before any other signs of O.


----------



## princess93

I think I'm out girls. 
AF looking like she is here 
Light bleeding red then sometimes brown 
I think I am out :'( 
I have been crying for an hour no sleep for me 

:angel: November, December 2013
:angel: February 2014


----------



## KatO79

n.miller said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I've missed it but have you taken steps toward getting a referral? I know that my referral is what's keeping me hopeful since I've pretty much given up on conceiving naturally. If you haven't, maybe you could call your GP and tell him/her you've been trying for a little over 1 year and would like a referral.
> 
> Truely hope you soon feel better and get your :bfp: soon :dust: :hug:
> 
> Kat - the one year mark is a tough milestone. I keep telling myself a lady at our church tried for 4 before she had kids, and my mom tried for 3. It's rough. But I found an RE back in early spring that didn't need a referral. Only problem is money. They blood tested me and did a couple of ultra sounds and gave me the diagnosis of PCOS. Which explained while I wasn't ovulating. Now, with the meds I'm on, I'm ovulating once a month. Only thing to figure out is why my LH surge is occurring so much earlier than actual O. DH has a low count and is on clomid for it, but we won't know if it's actually working till his next SA at the end of Nov (it takes clomid 4 months to start having an effect as male sperm are produced about 3-4 months before they're used). So it's a timing thing right now. My body is obviously starting to work, but with DH's low count, everything has to be timed perfectly to give us a good chance of conception.
> 
> I'm calling the RE later to talk about what to do about the mysterious +opk a week before any other signs of O.Click to expand...


Wow 4 years, I seriously hope it takes neither of us that long:wacko: I'm 35 so I don't have 4 years since I don't want to be at or close to 40 when I do have a baby. My mother was 41 (my dad was 52:wacko:)when she had me and it wasn't much fun so I'd like to be younger than that before having a child.

I often seem to forget it's expensive in other countries to go through assisted conception:dohh: It's expensive here, but with a referral testing of me and IUI is free, think it first costs a bit when you need IVF (so we're hoping we don't need IVF). So since you're now ovulation, maybe it's a problem that the LH surge is coming so much before you actually ovulate. Very odd, would love to know what causes that to happen :-k 

My DHs SA categorized him as normal but on the really low end of it. Maybe clomid would help him but GPs don't typically prescribe hormone treatments for fertility issues, think they leave everything up to the clinic to figure out. So we have a similar issue there as it's one of the reasons it's taking us so long. (Could be something wrong with me but don't think the GP thinks it likely as I'm super regular and have never had an STS or infection.)

Hope you soon find out what's going on :dust:


----------



## caringo

So sorry n.miller :hugs: And everyone else whom AF got.

Ladies, comparing last month's and this month's charts, does it look like I have ovulated yet? I'm truly puzzled. My temps these last few mornings have been pretty high compared to most of my pre-O temps from last cycle, and they seem to be on a slow, strange rise. Any input?


----------



## princess93

Hey girls

What do you think? 
I been having very light bleeding but it so light it not hitting the pad at all. It goes from red to brown
What do you think? 
I am 13 dpo not 
AF not due till 19th


----------



## smiley4442

So sorry for those the witch got. :(


AFM: Pretty sure I'm 1 DPO today, obviously won't know for sure til my temp stays up the next 2 mornings. :) I got my SP IC's in yesterday just in time for the tww.


----------



## n.miller

Princess - I'd consider that spotting, though it's a bit late for implantation for you. FX it doesn't turn into full flow.


----------



## 55comet555

ff changed my crosshairs again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GAH!!!! that's the 3rd time this cycle, I'm not sure if its right, I never O'ed this late in a cycle before.


----------



## caringo

princess93 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> What do you think?
> I been having very light bleeding but it so light it not hitting the pad at all. It goes from red to brown
> What do you think?
> I am 13 dpo not
> AF not due till 19th

Hmm does sound like implantation bleeding but that does seem awful late, 13 dpo. Are you positive of when you ovulated?



55comet555 said:


> ff changed my crosshairs again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GAH!!!! that's the 3rd time this cycle, I'm not sure if its right, I never O'ed this late in a cycle before.

Ugh, so frustating! I'm wondering if it has to do with your recorded CM? Looks like you're covered BD-wise though! Hope this is your month!


----------



## Autumnflower

Hey all! 
My husband is out of town and I am on CD 17. I'm not charting or using BBT as this is our first cycle. I usually get ECWM and ovulation cramps at around CD 14, so DH and I BD on the 11th, 12th, and 14th (twice TMI lol). My dilemma is that this morning (CD 17) I woke up with an insane amount of ECWM and some cramping in my right ovary. So now I am worried I am ovulating unusually late compared to previous cycles. Whats worse is that my husband has been away at work yesterday and today and wont be home until late tonight (around midnight). I am worried that we started BD too early and now have missed my fertility window. :dohh: We are going to BD tonight, but after tonight he is back working for another few days. Damn his work schedule!! Need some support any advice or input is welcome!


----------



## Eidson23

AutumnFlower, sperm can live inside your body for up to 5 days. My wife got pregnant and we inseminated 3 and 2 days before positive OPK. Good luck!


----------



## 55comet555

caringo said:


> princess93 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> What do you think?
> I been having very light bleeding but it so light it not hitting the pad at all. It goes from red to brown
> What do you think?
> I am 13 dpo not
> AF not due till 19th
> 
> Hmm does sound like implantation bleeding but that does seem awful late, 13 dpo. Are you positive of when you ovulated?
> 
> 
> 
> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> ff changed my crosshairs again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GAH!!!! that's the 3rd time this cycle, I'm not sure if its right, I never O'ed this late in a cycle before.Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, so frustating! I'm wondering if it has to do with your recorded CM? Looks like you're covered BD-wise though! Hope this is your month!Click to expand...

thanks! 
I changed my CM on FF to see if it would affect it and it didn't, so idk whats up with FF. But I've decided to go with CD19 as my O day since I had EW discharge that day, and cramps. I'm just going to ignore FF. :haha: 
My sinuses are all congested, ugh. hope I feel better tomro. Hope you ladies are doing good today!


----------



## caringo

55comet555 said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess93 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> What do you think?
> I been having very light bleeding but it so light it not hitting the pad at all. It goes from red to brown
> What do you think?
> I am 13 dpo not
> AF not due till 19th
> 
> Hmm does sound like implantation bleeding but that does seem awful late, 13 dpo. Are you positive of when you ovulated?
> 
> 
> 
> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> ff changed my crosshairs again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GAH!!!! that's the 3rd time this cycle, I'm not sure if its right, I never O'ed this late in a cycle before.Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, so frustating! I'm wondering if it has to do with your recorded CM? Looks like you're covered BD-wise though! Hope this is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks!
> I changed my CM on FF to see if it would affect it and it didn't, so idk whats up with FF. But I've decided to go with CD19 as my O day since I had EW discharge that day, and cramps. I'm just going to ignore FF. :haha:
> My sinuses are all congested, ugh. hope I feel better tomro. Hope you ladies are doing good today!Click to expand...

Hmm strange! Haha, I know you mean egg white when you said EW but it sort of struck me as funny - because it is kind of "EW"! :haha:
Hope you feel better soon! Congestion is the worst!


----------



## 55comet555

caringo said:


> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> I changed my CM on FF to see if it would affect it and it didn't, so idk whats up with FF. But I've decided to go with CD19 as my O day since I had EW discharge that day, and cramps. I'm just going to ignore FF. :haha:
> My sinuses are all congested, ugh. hope I feel better tomro. Hope you ladies are doing good today!
> 
> Hmm strange! Haha, I know you mean egg white when you said EW but it sort of struck me as funny - because it is kind of "EW"! :haha:
> Hope you feel better soon! Congestion is the worst!Click to expand...

hahahhahahah! I didn't think of that at all when I wrote it.


----------



## drjo718

Nothing new here really...5 dpo and have a few "symptoms" like being gassy and a lot of stomach noises, which I had with my miscarried pregnancy. Also have very tender nipples though, which I never have, not even with AF. Hmm...


----------



## n.miller

Autumn- there's definitely still a good chance. Don't count yourself out.



Has anyone heard from KT or nflores? Do you know if they want to be moved to BFP list?


----------



## hunni12

Hey ladies just checking in on everyone. Hope all is well :)


----------



## bluefish1980

Hunni! How are you? What happened? Last I heard you were waiting for DH to return to test.


----------



## cdelmar

I hope what I am feeling is not signs that AF will be here tomorrow!!!!


----------



## lolawnek

10 days until testing...


----------



## 55comet555

tested this morning with a BFN. but its still early only 8dpo


----------



## hunni12

Blue I never testing and the af I got was a very heavy one it put me out of commission for a few days it was so bad. So we have decided to stop ttc and just let it happen. OH thinks it was a chemical cause I was having too many signs and my white bumps on my breast disappeared during the bleeding and so did my other symptoms.


----------



## bluefish1980

Oh sorry Hunni. Sucks big time. :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Hey! Welcome back Hunni! Sorry to hear about your rough time with the :witch: but a lot of people have luck when they're not as focused on TTC - So FXed for you :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies! May I join?


----------



## caringo

Of course lizlovelust :) welcome! When are you testing?


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I think I may test tomorrow I'll be 13DPO. The past week I've had the worst painful abdomen just before BMs... Like so painful I thought each time it could be kidney stones again but ends up being a BM. Also having heart burnt. We havnt gotten much time to BD this cycle and last we got a chanc was 4 days before O, do we still have a chance?


Edit: and having extreme itchy skin all over!


----------



## 55comet555

what do you ladies think? Its pink in person! and I ran water over it so idk if its a evap or not! sorry its so dark. my phone broke and had to take the pic with my laptop. lol
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20140917.JPG
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## lizlovelust

If you really are only 4DPO then it's an evap, no way you could get a BFP at 4DPO. Sorry :(

I'm confused chart shows 4 your ticket says 10?


----------



## 55comet555

lizlovelust said:


> If you really are only 4DPO then it's an evap, no way you could get a BFP at 4DPO. Sorry :(
> 
> I'm confused chart shows 4 your ticket says 10?

I'm not going by my FF O date this month considering it changed my O date 3x and it doesn't match my other charts I have on different websites. I'm going by CD19 as my O date which would put me at 8dpo not 4dpo,plus I had eggwhite discharge that day, and O cramps. and my ticker is wrong, I need to update it. sorry for the confusion!


----------



## lizlovelust

Well that changes things! lol I would say then it could deff be An early BFP! I'd say test again in the AM with a FRER! FX!


----------



## 55comet555

lizlovelust said:


> Well that changes things! lol I would say then it could deff be An early BFP! I'd say test again in the AM with a FRER! FX!

Sorry, I should have said that in my post lol, I've already got my Frer in the bathroom ready to go in the morning! I've already told my friends that I may not be able to go out with them this weekend, Friday is halo night (all our friends get together and get drunk and play halo) and my girlfriends want to go out on Saturday. I didn't tell them why I may not go out, just that it was personal and I should know by Friday. lol gah, I'm tempted to just go to bed now so I can test that much sooner! lol


----------



## jumpingo

comet, looks promising! fingers crossed for the FRER!:flower:

my chart is confusing me...it's just one of those "need more temps to know anything for sure" kind of situations. hurry up and wait. :coffee: 

got AF early this month and now possible early O means i might squeeze in testing on the 30th. we'll see what my temps do in the next couple days...:dohh:

good luck to everyone!!:flow:


----------



## desiwannabmom

55comet555, I see the pink....Fxed for you for tomorrow..now get to bed and wake up early :)! I will live vicariously through your POAS :)!


----------



## desiwannabmom

And can you explain this running water over it thing? Is that to test whether a test is an EVAP? If so how do you do it??Thanks!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone have advise for me?im also hard core craving orange juice and I've always hated it I've drank three containers this week!!!


----------



## 55comet555

desiwannabmom said:


> And can you explain this running water over it thing? Is that to test whether a test is an EVAP? If so how do you do it??Thanks!!

well I have heard that if you run water over the dipping part of the test (or just dip it in water like you would when your testing with urine) that it should get rid of an evap line on a test. I don't know how true that is, its just something that I have heard.


----------



## 55comet555

lizlovelust said:


> Well I think I may test tomorrow I'll be 13DPO. The past week I've had the worst painful abdomen just before BMs... Like so painful I thought each time it could be kidney stones again but ends up being a BM. Also having heart burnt. We havnt gotten much time to BD this cycle and last we got a chanc was 4 days before O, do we still have a chance?
> 
> 
> Edit: and having extreme itchy skin all over!

well sperm can live up to 5 days! so you could have a chance! test!


----------



## littlemisscie

Me please!! Testing around the 29th or 30th I think. Probably before, but I'll try to hold out:)


----------



## smiley4442

55Comet, looks positive to me. Can't wait to see your frer. Good luck.


AFM: Got my cross hairs this morning. Officially 3 DPO :)


----------



## AugustBride6

Comet...did you test? I am anxiously awaiting :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Me too comet..waiting for you to post the test


----------



## lizlovelust

Morning ladies! Today I'm so bloated I could barely bottom my jeans! No AF though, 13DPo.


----------



## littlemisscie

lizlovelust said:


> Morning ladies! Today I'm so bloated I could barely bottom my jeans! No AF though, 13DPo.


Have you tested yet?:thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

littlemisscie said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Today I'm so bloated I could barely bottom my jeans! No AF though, 13DPo.
> 
> 
> Have you tested yet?:thumbup:Click to expand...

Nope not yet, I really want to wait for AF to be late, I'm so sick of waisting money over three years and it being a BFN :dohh: but this cycle is way different too, I actually Oed normally and I've had such horrid gas and bloating and painful BMs. Off and on for the past week and a half! Never had this before.

Edit: I'm also experiencing mild cramps so AF may be on her evil way :(. Or it could be my gas I don't know! I am super super gassy right now. Ugh!


----------



## 55comet555

hi ladies! 
So I tested with a frer this morning, I thought that there may be a really faint line, but idk. I'm not gonna post the pic. 
I'm guessing it was a dye run or really nasty evap yesterday. though my temps are still looking nice, and cervix is up high and firm. Having some yellowish/green discharge. so I still might be preggos but I doubt it. Feeling down. sorry for keeping you guys waiting. :(


----------



## KatO79

n.miller said:


> Autumn- there's definitely still a good chance. Don't count yourself out.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from KT or nflores? Do you know if they want to be moved to BFP list?

Looks like nflores77 got her :bfp: : https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...arty-continued-end-august-thread-join-me.html

Looks also like KT has changed her status to pregnant so she must have also gotten a :bfp: as well:)

Don't know if they want to be moved to the list though:shrug:

AFM: I'm 10 dpo and still having low expectations for this cycle:( We'll see, if I do get my bfp, I'll of course let everyone here know and post pics:thumbup: Think if I did get a bfp, I'd hold a huge party and my first reaction would be: :wohoo:

Otherwise looking forward to starting fertility treatments:happydance:


----------



## KrissyB

Kat - what kind of treatments are you considering?


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone have any advice or input for me?


----------



## echo

Liz--I'm sorry to see you still waiting for your bfp! It must be kind of a relief to have the pcos as a factor, because I remember when you were so confused about your wacky cycles. Good luck to you! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## lizlovelust

Echo, aww thank you! I really hope this is it, I just have some symptoms I've never experienced before and if it's not a BFP I'm about to kill someone lol.


----------



## caringo

Liz - totally know how you feel! Wish I had some advice for you. Last cycle I thought I had so many different symptoms but it wasn't my BFP :/ but that doesn't mean you won't get yours!!


----------



## 55comet555

caringo said:


> Liz - totally know how you feel! Wish I had some advice for you. Last cycle I thought I had so many different symptoms but it wasn't my BFP :/ but that doesn't mean you won't get yours!!

I was like that last cycle also, I could have sworn I was pregnant from all my symptoms, now this cycle I don't feel pregnant at all and don't think I am. So I wont be surprised when AF arrives. but wouldn't it be funny if I am preggers after thinking all month that I'm not. :haha: I just wish AF would hurry up and arrive so I can get on to next cycle, and im only 9dpo lol. Hope yall get your BFP soon!


----------



## KatO79

KrissyB said:


> Kat - what kind of treatments are you considering?

Well, I don't know yet:shrug: We still need to get the referral which our GP will send to the clinic of our choice after he gets our blood test results. Don't know why he's waiting on the results and just doesn't send the referral and just send those results afterwards:shrug: 

We're hoping we'll only need IUI as IVF is a bit more drastic and will cost us a bit I think while IUI is completely free. Don't know if they'll prescribe hormones when my cycle is so regular at 26 days with the very rare 27 day cycle here and there:shrug:

Right now we're trying to decide on which of our GP's 2 recommended clinics we want so we are ready to tell him who to send our referral to.


----------



## Shilo

Well I got my BFP... I hope this is my take home rainbow baby. Due June 2nd :)


----------



## AugustBride6

Congrats Shilo!! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Yep BFN just as I thought it would be walmart cheapie and digi, now to wait for AF to show...


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Shilo!!

Kat - GL!! FXed you get the assistance you need! But just as an FYI - I had "regular" cycles as in they were almost always 26-27 days long (with the occassional 25 or 28), but it turned out I was ovulating late and had short LPs, so they're trying me out on Clomid now. Just as a heads up that hormones/drugs might not be completely out of the question for you.


----------



## KatO79

KrissyB said:


> Congrats Shilo!!
> 
> Kat - GL!! FXed you get the assistance you need! But just as an FYI - I had "regular" cycles as in they were almost always 26-27 days long (with the occassional 25 or 28), but it turned out I was ovulating late and had short LPs, so they're trying me out on Clomid now. Just as a heads up that hormones/drugs might not be completely out of the question for you.

Hmmm... I seem to O CD13 and when I was temping, I'd always get a temp increase the morning after so doesn't that mean I O when I think? My CM also goes tacky the day after O.

We'll see, I'm hoping to avoid it, don't you have to inject yourself with certain hormones:wacko: Don't think I'd find that much fun:nope: Much rather have any in pill form if need be:winkwink:


----------



## n.miller

Congrats Shilo

Welcome livelovelust and littlemisscie

livelovelust - :hugs: I have PCOS as well. Just diagnosed with it in may. Mine is somewhere in the middle range. But it definitely messed with my cycles. I have now had 2 normal natural cycles, both BFNs, but still progress. We have an added issue of DH having a low count, so we're working on that. I hope you get your BFP soon.


Updated the front page. I put nflores and KT on it as well.


----------



## lizlovelust

n.miller said:


> Congrats Shilo
> 
> Welcome livelovelust and littlemisscie
> 
> livelovelust - :hugs: I have PCOS as well. Just diagnosed with it in may. Mine is somewhere in the middle range. But it definitely messed with my cycles. I have now had 2 normal natural cycles, both BFNs, but still progress. We have an added issue of DH having a low count, so we're working on that. I hope you get your BFP soon.
> 
> 
> Updated the front page. I put nflores and KT on it as well.

Thank you! Hope you get a BFP soon too! Mine sucks as I have tons of cysts covering both ovaries :( sometimes I have anovulatory looooong cycles and sometimes I O normally. It sucks never knowing if it'll be a normal cycle or not!


----------



## Mrs.Impatient

Any one here testing September 24th?
What DPO is everyone testing?


----------



## littlemisscie

Mrs.Impatient said:


> Any one here testing September 24th?
> What DPO is everyone testing?

I'll probably test around then:) I'll be about 7dpo. I know it's early but I've gotten bfps earlier than that so I'm gonna try:)


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm testing 22nd - if I can hold off all weekend and assuming I make it that far with no AF..... I'll be 15dpo then.


----------



## caringo

I might test on the 24th, I'll be 11dpo. A little eaely but I might go for it :)


----------



## littlemisscie

I've had cramping all day. My nausea has gotten much worse and my boobs are sore. I took a test tonight and am thinking I got a very faint bfp so I'll be testing in the am! Fingers crossed!!!

According to FF I'll be 4dpo but I think I'm closer to 6dpo which is what I was with ds.

We'll see:) :)


----------



## drjo718

I'm considering testing the 22nd at 10dpo. I was negative then last pregnancy but we'll see. ..


----------



## bluefish1980

14 DPO and a starts white BFN. I'm not surprised. I've had zero symptoms.


----------



## lizlovelust

So still no AF! No idea what's going on as bfn still, mild cramping for the past few days and thought it would end up with AF and nothing! Hmm


----------



## KrissyB

Drjo - FXed for you! And I hope you don't make it to October.... but if you do I'll be there to be Clomid buddies with you :) I just started it this cycle and also have probable endo.


----------



## dove830

I'm 5 DPO today. Trying to hold off testing until at least 9 DPO, but who am I kidding?? Temp spike today...first time since I started temping that I haven't had a temp under the coverline by now....FX!!!

:dust:


----------



## Shilo

For anyone who got/gets a BFP and is due in June, feel free to join the group I just started. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html#post33802689


----------



## KatO79

So I should get AF today but nothing yet. It's early though (it's about 11 AM when I write this) so she can still reach to show up today. Otherwise she should show up tomorrow. If she doesn't, I'll be testing either tomorrow or the day after:flower:

But my hopes are pretty low this time. Even drank a glass of red wine last night because I'm so sure AF will show up:wine: When she does, I'll be going over to the October thread. I'm banking all my hopes on assisted conception, still waiting on my blood test result and it's been almost 2 weeks:dohh: We won't get our referral until both my results and DH's are in and his will come in 1 week later than mine since he was at our GP's 1 week after me:dohh:


----------



## caringo

Good luck Kat! Hope AF stays away!

9dpo today and big temp drop, had one yesterday too - but then I looked at last month's chart and the exact same thing happened on the exact days! So I guess I'm just one of those ladies who gets a dip in the luteal phase. At least my charts seem to be consistent from month to month (except for the time before ovulation!)


----------



## KatO79

caringo said:


> Good luck Kat! Hope AF stays away!
> 
> 9dpo today and big temp drop, had one yesterday too - but then I looked at last month's chart and the exact same thing happened on the exact days! So I guess I'm just one of those ladies who gets a dip in the luteal phase. At least my charts seem to be consistent from month to month (except for the time before ovulation!)


Thanks caringo:hugs: I seriously doubt she will but thanks:) Just hoping it isn't going to be like cycle #11 where she came 5 days late and I'd gotten my hopes a bit up despite a :bfn: at around 15 DPO :nope:

Good luck :dust:


----------



## n.miller

Just popped in to say good luck to those testing and to update the first page.


----------



## lizlovelust

So confused. Still no AF! I didn't test today cause I though AF was coming as I keep getting mild cramping off and on and I'm super lightly spotting but no AF! Arg I hate not knowing but I'm sure she will show anyway or minute :(


----------



## bluefish1980

:witch: arrived bang on time!


----------



## Samantha2139

Hi my name is Samantha I am obviously new to the boards :) I am at a week into my 2ww . I am on clomid 100mg with trigger shot . This month is my second on clomid I had 2 mature eggs that did ovulate ending in bfn . This month however I have 8 mature eggs sizes 18-23 and was given the trigger . I suffered hyperovulation for quite a few days . But it seems to have diminished . For the past 4 days I have had mild to moderate "period like " cramps , sore breasts and moodiness a lot like right before I start my period so i don't have very high hopes this round my ad is due in 3 days . My progesterone level is 152 which is extremely high but I did have 8 eggs . I'm really hoping for my bfp .


----------



## Samantha2139

*af not ad


----------



## canadabear

Hi ladies.. sorry have not been active this month on here..needed a serious TTC break, so have been NTNP for this month.. no surprise AF arrived today.. but am going to go full force next month! Back to temping.. and looks like I O'd on cd18/19 this cycle :shrug:.. so confusing.. 
HUGE :hugs: and :dust: to you all!!!!!


----------



## caringo

lizlovelust - hm strange!! Maybe you should test again?

Bluefish - sorry about AF :hugs:

Samantha - welcome! Best of luck to you!

Canadabear - good to see you around again! Good luck this month, I really hope it's it for you!!


----------



## drjo718

Well ladies, I tested to today at 10dpo with SMU and it was a BFN, of course, which I expected. Not even a hint on the wondfo so I didn't take a pic. I'll retest again tomorrow!


----------



## Cherryb89

OMG OMG OMG!! DPO and early tested!!! A line! Who sees it?

Update: 9dpo *
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## littlemisscie

Cherryb89 said:


> OMG OMG OMG!! DPO and early tested!!! A line! Who sees it?


I see it! Congrats! How many dpo?

Still lots of symptoms that are getting stronger. Feeling lots of cramping, twisting etc in my left ovary area and still a bfn. Hoping I'm still in it:(


----------



## cdelmar

i see it!!!!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I see it too..congratulations.....


----------



## Cherryb89

Sorry ladies! 9dpo!


----------



## caringo

Congrats Cherryb! :happydance:


----------



## Cherryb89

Thanks :) I'm waiting a while to tell DH though!!! Just incase. I want to show him a clear frer


----------



## jumpingo

Cherryb89 said:


> Thanks :) I'm waiting a while to tell DH though!!! Just incase. I want to show him a clear frer

how can a person not say anything?!!:shock: very impressed!


----------



## Cherryb89

Took a frer a few hours ago. BFN now! :(
Will test again tomorrow..


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ladies, are tests still valid if the line doesn't come up in the 5 min range? My FMU and SMU came up to a light light pink line at 15-20 mins but then I did TMU again and I see a pale white/very light pink line at 6 min mark.........thoughts??? I posted the pics here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2233877-hpt-attached-question-help-ladies.html


----------



## caringo

Des, anything outside the time limit shouldn't be considered a BFP for your own good - however, many women who have gotten lines after the time limit have gone on to get stronger positives within the limit. Your last test sounds hopeful though! I think you'll just have to wait a bit and give the possible hcg a chance to rise. Waiting stinks though! FX for you! 

Cherryb - :hugs: I hope that FRER is wrong!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

caringo said:


> Des, anything outside the time limit shouldn't be considered a BFP for your own good - however, many women who have gotten lines after the time limit have gone on to get stronger positives within the limit. Your last test sounds hopeful though! I think you'll just have to wait a bit and give the possible hcg a chance to rise. Waiting stinks though! FX for you!
> 
> Cherryb - :hugs: I hope that FRER is wrong!!

Thats what I am afraid off..I have been POASing since 9DPO (except yesterday) and never had this happen...not really sure what that means...it sucks to wait and hope for a result within the 5 min window..


----------



## Cherryb89

Mine came up around 4 mins!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Cherryb89 said:


> Mine came up around 4 mins!

Did you test again with a cheapie after that first test?


----------



## lizlovelust

AF showed today with so much pain :(


----------



## smiley4442

8 DPO today and BFN on the sure predicts :( Here's hoping for tomorrow. 


Good luck to the two who might have their BFP's


----------



## caringo

so sorry for AF lizlovelust :hugs:

sorry smiley! you still have time!

feeling a little down and "out" right now. I checked my cervix last night after sex and there wasn't any semen or CM in there (I went to the bathroom right afterwards). Then this afternoon I checked and there was what looked like semen mixed with creamy CM...which makes me think my cervix must be open and the semen went in and came back out. I would think it would be closed if I had conceived...hmm. Not sure what to think.


----------



## Natnee

A bit late but can I join? AF due 30th, but can't help testing already, bfn's so far!


----------



## n.miller

Welcome and GL to those who just joined. 

:hugs: to those who got the :witch:

Please join us here for October testing.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...reat-poas-thread-love-support-28-testers.html


----------



## Cherryb89

desiwannabmom said:


> Cherryb89 said:
> 
> 
> Mine came up around 4 mins!
> 
> Did you test again with a cheapie after that first test?Click to expand...

Yes...bfn... will test tomoroow again


----------



## Katie_A

Hi Girls!

Devastated to have to ask to be taken off the BFP list :cry:

I've been in and out of hospital all week. My betas have been consistently low and rising at a snail's pace. Ultrasounds kept showing nothing in my uterus. Friday one of the doctors told me she was pretty confident the pregnancy is ectopic and wanted to treat me with Methotrexate. Then after consulting with some of the other docs it was decided that it would be safe for me to wait a little bit longer and see how things progressed. 

Saturday night I started having light bleeding with some clots. Went back to the hospital today for my scheduled follow up and nothing had changed. Betas up a smidge, u/s still showed nothing in my uterus, small cyst on my left ovary. Again it was decided to wait and see a little longer as it appears I may now just be miscarrying naturally. 

Honestly, I've given up hope on this pregnancy turning into a baby for us. It's absolutely devastating, but I've accepted it. Now I am just praying this is a natural miscarriage, that is passes quickly so we can get back to trying. I'm just praying it's not an ectopic and I don't have to take the Methotrexate. 

Anyway, fingers crossed I'll be back to TTC with all of you who are still trying soon!


----------



## smiley4442

Katie_A said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Devastated to have to ask to be taken off the BFP list :cry:
> 
> I've been in and out of hospital all week. My betas have been consistently low and rising at a snail's pace. Ultrasounds kept showing nothing in my uterus. Friday one of the doctors told me she was pretty confident the pregnancy is ectopic and wanted to treat me with Methotrexate. Then after consulting with some of the other docs it was decided that it would be safe for me to wait a little bit longer and see how things progressed.
> 
> Saturday night I started having light bleeding with some clots. Went back to the hospital today for my scheduled follow up and nothing had changed. Betas up a smidge, u/s still showed nothing in my uterus, small cyst on my left ovary. Again it was decided to wait and see a little longer as it appears I may now just be miscarrying naturally.
> 
> Honestly, I've given up hope on this pregnancy turning into a baby for us. It's absolutely devastating, but I've accepted it. Now I am just praying this is a natural miscarriage, that is passes quickly so we can get back to trying. I'm just praying it's not an ectopic and I don't have to take the Methotrexate.
> 
> Anyway, fingers crossed I'll be back to TTC with all of you who are still trying soon!

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

So sorry Katie.


----------



## caringo

So sorry KatieA :hugs: Sounds miserable to go through. I truly hope there is still a chance for your little bean, but if not, I hope you do miscarry naturally and avoid all of that awful other stuff. Please keep us updated!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Katie_A said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Devastated to have to ask to be taken off the BFP list :cry:
> 
> I've been in and out of hospital all week. My betas have been consistently low and rising at a snail's pace. Ultrasounds kept showing nothing in my uterus. Friday one of the doctors told me she was pretty confident the pregnancy is ectopic and wanted to treat me with Methotrexate. Then after consulting with some of the other docs it was decided that it would be safe for me to wait a little bit longer and see how things progressed.
> 
> Saturday night I started having light bleeding with some clots. Went back to the hospital today for my scheduled follow up and nothing had changed. Betas up a smidge, u/s still showed nothing in my uterus, small cyst on my left ovary. Again it was decided to wait and see a little longer as it appears I may now just be miscarrying naturally.
> 
> Honestly, I've given up hope on this pregnancy turning into a baby for us. It's absolutely devastating, but I've accepted it. Now I am just praying this is a natural miscarriage, that is passes quickly so we can get back to trying. I'm just praying it's not an ectopic and I don't have to take the Methotrexate.
> 
> Anyway, fingers crossed I'll be back to TTC with all of you who are still trying soon!

OMG..so horrible....my thoughts are with you Katie.....


----------



## Autumnflower

:hugs:So sorry Katie! I hope all goes well from here on out. I truly hope it isn't ectopic wishing you all the best!


----------



## KatO79

Well looks like I'm out guys, no surprise there :nope: Got a stark white :bfn: at 16 DPO and there's red blood at my cervix so AF will be here full blown tomorrow. So she's just a few days late. Teasing me again. Had otherwise some hope because of a couple of symptoms but nope :nope:

I'll probably join the October thread but don't see the point as it seems like I have *no* hope of conceiving naturally and any assisted conception won't start until probably November/December at the earliest since we'll first be referred in October and they'll need to test me first (hormones, HSG ect.):cry:

Sorry to be such a downer:( I just feel like we've tried so many things (SMEP, Preseed, OPKs, CBFM, BD every 2nd day + O day, BD every 2nd day including O-1 and O-2, ect) and _nothing_ is working. I'm starting to fear something is seriously wrong with me :nope:

UPDATE: Our GP has sent our referral so now we can contact the clinic of our choice and make an appointment:happydance::dance:


----------



## drjo718

Another stark white BFN today. 11dpo with FMU. Last pregnancy I tested at 10dpo just bc I had an appointment that day and got a BFN. Then tested at 15dpo when AF hadn't shown and was surprised to get my positive. So I'm not really expecting anything to show up early even if I am pregnant.


----------



## Natnee

Tested again this morning with fmu, bfn. I don't know how many dpo I am, no idea when I O, just know AF due Monday and with both my girls before I got bfp a week before. Maybe my body just isn't ready yet after losing Poppy. :shrug:


----------



## Cherryb89

Bfn at 10dpo for me! Guess my bfp yesterday was a faulty test


----------



## desiwannabmom

Cherryb89 said:


> Bfn at 10dpo for me! Guess my bfp yesterday was a faulty test

That sucks Cherry...try again of course later on...


----------



## lolawnek

While I'm very happy for her a bfp this month would really make going to my best friends baby shower in 2 weeks easier! Waiting until Saturday to test


----------



## caringo

Sorry for the BFNs Cherryb :( I also got a false positive last cycle and it was terrible. :hugs:

Joining the ranks of BFNs also with one this morning at 11dpo. Ugh!


----------



## smiley4442

9 dpo bfn :(


----------



## Cherryb89

I SHOULDNT have... But I did... 11dpo , caved and bfn


----------



## drjo718

BFN at 12dpo over here. One more test tomorrow and then I'm having blood drawn on Friday to start clomid, so I'll know for sure then. AF is due late Friday if I actually ovulated this time. Haven't had a period since July 16 so might have to induce one, and that just sounds like loads of fun...


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all is it too late to jump in. I am 3dp5dt (3 days past 5 day transfer) following IVF. My BT will be checked next Wednesday (D - Day), so nervous and anxious. Today the blastie I had transferred should now be implanting. I have had many cramps all day and night no too sure of that is a sign!!


----------



## Cherryb89

My tweaked bfn from fmu today.. taken 5 mins after testing.
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-25 10.03.03.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Natnee

Well I've done not 1 but 2 this morning, I think they are bfn, but maybe a veeeeery faint line on fmu one, but prob evap! They are only ic which i've never used before so not sure how good they are. I have one FRER left which I was saving for when I was getting bfp on ic. But it's getting so tempting to try it later! I'm now thinking what if the ic are just rubbish ones and I really am pregnant all along! With both my last pregnancies I got bfp on frers a week before af due, and now due Tues, so you'd think they might pick something up now????? What shall I do?!!


----------



## Katie_A

Natnee said:


> Well I've done not 1 but 2 this morning, I think they are bfn, but maybe a veeeeery faint line on fmu one, but prob evap! They are only ic which i've never used before so not sure how good they are. I have one FRER left which I was saving for when I was getting bfp on ic. But it's getting so tempting to try it later! I'm now thinking what if the ic are just rubbish ones and I really am pregnant all along! With both my last pregnancies I got bfp on frers a week before af due, and now due Tues, so you'd think they might pick something up now????? What shall I do?!!

I am currently pregnant (and sadly going through a miscarriage or possible ectopic...it's still a mystery being worked out), and when I first tested I got a faint BFP on a FRER but nothing on an IC. It took like 4 days after getting my BFP on the FRER for the IC to show anything. If that helps?

Also just wanted to say I read about your loss and I'm so sorry, I really can't imagine anything more devastating. I hope you have lots of support :hugs:


----------



## Natnee

Katie_A said:


> Natnee said:
> 
> 
> Well I've done not 1 but 2 this morning, I think they are bfn, but maybe a veeeeery faint line on fmu one, but prob evap! They are only ic which i've never used before so not sure how good they are. I have one FRER left which I was saving for when I was getting bfp on ic. But it's getting so tempting to try it later! I'm now thinking what if the ic are just rubbish ones and I really am pregnant all along! With both my last pregnancies I got bfp on frers a week before af due, and now due Tues, so you'd think they might pick something up now????? What shall I do?!!
> 
> I am currently pregnant (and sadly going through a miscarriage or possible ectopic...it's still a mystery being worked out), and when I first tested I got a faint BFP on a FRER but nothing on an IC. It took like 4 days after getting my BFP on the FRER for the IC to show anything. If that helps?
> 
> Also just wanted to say I read about your loss and I'm so sorry, I really can't imagine anything more devastating. I hope you have lots of support :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about what you're going through Katie. Thanks for reading about Poppy. :hugs:

I caved and did the FRER and I've got a faint line. I'm shaking and a bit numb. I'm happy but scared at the same time. I've not rung OH yet as i'm in a bit of shock.


----------



## Autumnflower

Natnee congrats!! That's amazing, I hope it continues to get darker!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm sad my BFF from college just announced she's pregnant three months along so far.:( and OH and I are having relationship issues lately too :(


----------



## n.miller

Katie :hugs: I'll take you off. But please keep us posted. We're here for you.

Live - :hugs: I know the feeling. Everyone around me has conceived. There's something in the water. And I'm heading to my bff from college's baby shower Sat. Worst, she and her husband (and I) are all alumns of the university where I work, so I went in today to get her a baby gift. I nearly broke down crying because I wanted to buy that stuff for my baby.


----------



## zaycain

I am thinking about moving my testing day to tomorrow. I can't deal with this anymore. I am driving myself crazy here.


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller said:


> Katie :hugs: I'll take you off. But please keep us posted. We're here for you.
> 
> Live - :hugs: I know the feeling. Everyone around me has conceived. There's something in the water. And I'm heading to my bff from college's baby shower Sat. Worst, she and her husband (and I) are all alumns of the university where I work, so I went in today to get her a baby gift. I nearly broke down crying because I wanted to buy that stuff for my baby.

i say every time we have to buy a baby gift for someone else, we should also buy our future baby a present!:winkwink::blush::hugs:


----------



## n.miller

jumpingo said:


> n.miller said:
> 
> 
> Katie :hugs: I'll take you off. But please keep us posted. We're here for you.
> 
> Live - :hugs: I know the feeling. Everyone around me has conceived. There's something in the water. And I'm heading to my bff from college's baby shower Sat. Worst, she and her husband (and I) are all alumns of the university where I work, so I went in today to get her a baby gift. I nearly broke down crying because I wanted to buy that stuff for my baby.
> 
> i say every time we have to buy a baby gift for someone else, we should also buy our future baby a present!:winkwink::blush::hugs:Click to expand...

I love that idea!


----------



## jumpingo

n.miller said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> i say every time we have to buy a baby gift for someone else, we should also buy our future baby a present!:winkwink::blush::hugs:
> 
> I love that idea!Click to expand...

though, if that was how it actually worked at my house, i would have by now also bought a bunch of gifts for OTHER people!:winkwink::haha:


----------



## drjo718

BFN at 13dpo for me. Feeling crampy. Have blood work in the morning so I'll know for sure either way by evening.


----------



## mrsz24

I'm out, ladies. AF got me :( onto the next cycle


----------



## caringo

Congrats natnee! :happydance:

Sorry lizlovelust :hugs: Hope you can get things straightened out with OH.

Sorry mrsz :( good luck in Oct!!

AFM, I think I'm out :nope: Temp drop this morning at 13dpo, haven't yet got one til 14dpo or day of AF, but I suppose my O day could be one day off. Feeling some breast heaviness like I usually do, will have to check for creamy CM as I usually get that the day before. Negative tests yesterday and day before. Sigh. Was really really hoping this was the month.


----------



## Natnee

I know I only just came on here a couple of days ago but I think I'm pregnant. Veeery faint line on IC and a tesco one, so did a frer and although faint can definitely see it!


----------



## KrissyB

Sorry for those the :witch: got - Just resposting this for anyone who needs it 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...reat-poas-thread-love-support-37-testers.html

And congrats Natnee!! :happydance:


----------



## smiley4442

I'm here at 11 dpo. I'm not testing anymore (if I can hold out) til I miss my AF. I'm feeling down staring at the BFN's.

My BFF stopped by yesterday and announced she was pregnant. I'm so happy for her. This is their first and they've been trying for about 10 years. She's a little in disbelief, I told her that's how I was too and sometimes it's hard to believe I have my little man. But damn it if I'm not jealous though. :(


----------



## Autumnflower

Smiley - I totally get not wanting to test anymore. I'm currently 10 DPO and I'm sad looking at the bfns. Hopefully this is our month too! Lots of baby dust!


----------



## drjo718

I cracked out a frer tonight on the day AF is due and it's negative. I think not getting my period would be worse than getting it just bc if I don't then I didn't ovulate AGAIN grrrr. Don't have my blood work back yet either.


----------



## caringo

Feeling absolutely crappy, been waiting on AF all day and nothing, just back and upper abdominal pain, and sinus pressure. Blech. Tested again this evening thinking maybe it'd bring about AF...ha. I wish! Just wanna get on with it already.


----------



## drjo718

Woke up because of cramps and AF is in full swing. At least I won't need provera. Hopefully I won't have to wait 4 months to ovulate this time with the help of clomid.


----------



## caringo

Drjo - good luck with ovulating!! Hope it happens quickly!


----------



## smiley4442

temp is dropping, fully expect af tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## Autumnflower

Smiley- sorry to hear about the temp drop. I'm expecting AF as well. This last week has felt similar to all of my pre-baby making days. I'd be shocked if I got a bfp. So far all bfns so I'm trying to hold out for if I miss AF on Monday.


----------



## caringo

Hope AF stays away for you, AutumnFlower and Smiley! And for me too, she's due today...my temp was still high this morning but that could very much be from the fact I have some sort of sinus infection...perfect timing eh?


----------



## Cherryb89

Take me off! I still have all the symptoms and no AF... i got a positve opk on the 14th. 21st and the 28th... with all neg in between. I dont know whats happening with my body but my nipples are very very sore from today
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-28 21.19.17.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Autumnflower

Thanks caringo! I hope the :witch: stays away from you as well. This tww thing totally sucks. It's like waiting for Christmas and then you're told Christmas is canceled. Sorry im just feeling really down today, took a test and got a glaring BFN! I know its only 12 DPO but I have a feeling I'm out. No symptoms, feel the same as always. Boo!


----------



## smiley4442

.4 temp drop today, now just waiting on AF to come.


----------



## caringo

Smiley, looks like we're cycle buddies because my AF showed today as well :/ right on time. Trying not to think about how bummed I am.


----------



## Katie_A

Sad to say that I definitely miscarried on Friday at 6 weeks. Relieved that the pregnancy wasn't ectopic, but no less devastated at the loss. Hoping to be ready to try again soon though and on to the october thread hopefully. Thanks to everyone for the support throughout this. :hugs:


----------



## caringo

Sorry KatieA! Hope Oct proves to be a super fertile month for you!


----------



## mrsz24

Hugs to you, Katie!


----------



## n.miller

:hugs: Katie.


----------



## Lynny77

Hugs to you Katie. It sucks so much. We're all here for you!


----------



## MolGold

Oh so sorry for you Katie :hugs: Noone should have to suffer through this :(


----------



## cdelmar

So sorry Katie :flower:


----------



## n.miller

Sorry I missed you guys! Welcome LornaMJ and zaycain!

Congrats Natnee. Let me know if you'd like to be moved to BFPs for Sept.

For everyone else, if you haven't yet, come joint us in the october thread:

OCTOBER testers, trick-or-treat or POAS! Thread for love and support (44 Testers)


----------



## Natnee

n.miller said:


> Sorry I missed you guys! Welcome LornaMJ and zaycain!
> 
> Congrats Natnee. Let me know if you'd like to be moved to BFPs for Sept.
> 
> For everyone else, if you haven't yet, come joint us in the october thread:
> 
> OCTOBER testers, trick-or-treat or POAS! Thread for love and support (44 Testers)

Yes please add me to the list, another frer today was getting darker! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies, has this ever happened to any of you.... So AF just ended for me yesterday but my boobs still hurt like they do after O. Hmm?


----------



## n.miller

Natnee said:


> Yes please add me to the list, another frer today was getting darker! :happydance:

Done!

Live - I wish I could say I have. Unfortunately never had that, but my breasts never hurt during my cycles.


----------



## littlemisscie

Andddd I'm out. The witch snuck up early on me with a short 23 day cycle.


----------



## echo

n.miller, I hope you get your crosshairs tomorrow!


----------



## zaycain

Katie_A said:


> Sad to say that I definitely miscarried on Friday at 6 weeks. Relieved that the pregnancy wasn't ectopic, but no less devastated at the loss. Hoping to be ready to try again soon though and on to the october thread hopefully. Thanks to everyone for the support throughout this. :hugs:

Katie_A that make me so sad to hear. Did you have any symptoms of pregnancy or the miscarry? 

I am so so sorry and will send prayers your way.


----------



## lizlovelust

Weird my sense of smell has been instance lately too, could my AF have been a false AF? Mayb I'm just going crazy lol


----------



## n.miller

Echo - thanks. I hope so too. I'm prepared to do another BD marathon later if not though.


----------



## Cherryb89

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=807557&d=1412135628
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=807555&d=1412135215

Got these today...on CD 32... No sign of AF :( lines came up in a few minutes but we're gone when dried... Thoughts?? Start of something? Sick of wasting tests :(


----------



## caringo

Cherryb - are you in the US? Try the tests from Dollar Tree. They're only $1 and really accurate!


----------



## Cherryb89

No im not in the US. I order all my cheapies online... but said i wont order anymore till AF gets here


----------

